# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013



## Geiras (1 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 00:10)

Dou início a este mês com *6,3ºC*, em queda brusca, e 65% de humidade. 

Vento nulo e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2013 às 00:29)

Sigo com 2,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 00:31)

Boas noites

Sensor colocado na mina de gelo 
Às 0horas estavam *0,8ºC*, já havia bastante geada.
Vamos la ver até onde vai descer a temperatura.
Começo a não ter duvidas que "encontrei" o sitio mais frio(em noites de inversão térmica) de todo o concelho de Cascais.
________

Agora em Alcabideche, sigo com *5,9ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2013 às 00:39)

começo o mês de março com 4º C


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 01:20)

Temperatura actual: *5,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 01:46)

Sigo com *4,8ºC* e vento nulo. 70% de humidade.

Finalmente é Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 01:58)

Despeço-me com uns belos *4,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 02:03)

E eu retiro-me com *4,4ºC*. 

70% de humidade e vento a manter-se nulo. 

Veremos até onde descerá.

---

O poder desta terra.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Mar 2013 às 08:09)

Tomar, mínima de -2.3 °C (07:11 UTC)


----------



## Rachie (1 Mar 2013 às 08:31)

Mínima de hoje: 4.4º, não conseguiu bater a noite passada e ainda menos a anterior


----------



## Thomar (1 Mar 2013 às 08:57)

Mínima em Cabanas hoje, +3,2ºC.
Por agora vento fraco ou nulo, céu limpo, e uma temperatura de +6,7ºC.


----------



## nelson972 (1 Mar 2013 às 10:28)

O dia começou com um tapete branco impressionante, talvez a maior geada deste inverno.  Não tenho registo de temperatura, mas a estação de barreira de água aqui próxima tem uma mínima de -3,1º.   

Céu azul e sem vento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Mar 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia,

Neste momento está céu azul no Marquês, vento fraco e 8ºC. Bom aspecto de Primavera que dá vontade de passear na Avenida à hora do almoço para "deitar o olho" às novas coisas que já começam a chegar às lojas


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Mar 2013 às 11:00)

Mínima de 1.7ºC  e boa formação de geada. 

Sigo com céu limpo e 7.4ºC.


----------



## overcast (1 Mar 2013 às 11:04)

Aqui está Verão 

Mínima de 6,1ºC e temperatura atual 11ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 11:06)

Bom dia pessoal.

Hoje foi registada a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno, *3,7ºC*.
Os carros tinham alguma geada.
_____________________

Como planeado, lá fui eu buscar o sensor e verificar a mínima registada no vale do Pisão.Cheguei ao local por volta das 7 da manha, estavam *-1,2ºC*.
A t.minima foi de *-1,7ºC*
Frio cortante.
Estive a observar bem o terreno e reparei que existia algum gelo em folhas/canas a uma altura acima dos 2 metros do solo,em principio, esse pormenor demonstra que o lago de ar frio fica mesmo aprisionado naquele local, e tende a subir, dado que é impossibilitado de escorrer.
Sensor devidamente protegido a 1.70/1.80m do solo.

Deixo aqui alguma fotos.


----------



## overcast (1 Mar 2013 às 11:11)

Excelentes Fotos Jonas 
Realmente é impressionante como a tão pouca distância obteve-se diferenças na ordem dos 8 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 11:16)

overcast disse:


> Excelentes Fotos Jonas
> Realmente é impressionante como a tão pouca distância obteve-se diferenças na ordem dos 8 graus.



Obrigado,sem duvida!
Como moras aqui na zona de certeza que conheces este local, fica mesma na zona da ponte no vale do pisão, num terreno mais abaixo junto a ribeira.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2013 às 11:18)

Numa tão curta distância daqui tantas diferenças, bons registos e fotos Jonas.

Mínima de  6,2ºC. 

11,0ºC, hoje já promete ser bem ameno.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia.

O vento manteve-se fraco/nulo toda a madrugada. Mínima de *3,8ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 12,5ºC e 49% de humidade. Vento nulo. O dia segue espectacular.


----------



## DRC (1 Mar 2013 às 11:53)

Hoje registou-se a mínima mais baixa do Inverno, com *3,5ºC*. 
Agora estão 10,4ºC e 67% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2013 às 11:55)

Bons registos jonas_87!

Por aqui a mínima foi de *0,3ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Mar 2013 às 12:11)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *-1,1ºC* e formação de geada.

Neste momento, sigo com *11,2ºC*, muito sol, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 12:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Numa tão curta distância daqui tantas diferenças, bons registos e fotos Jonas.





Geiras disse:


> Bons registos jonas_87!



Obrigado.
___________________

T.actual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## overcast (1 Mar 2013 às 14:06)

Céu limpo.

Temperatura atual: 11,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 14:26)

Tarde amena, sigo com  *13,9ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Rachie (1 Mar 2013 às 16:43)

Jonas, as fotos estão espectaculares. Gosto especialmente das macros


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2013 às 17:47)

Máxima de 14,6ºC, amanhã deverá ser mais quente ainda, vamos lá ver.

Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2013 às 17:51)

Boas

Mínima de 3,0ºC

Máxima de 16,7ºC 

Rajada máxima de 21km/h

Agora estão 13,8ºC, 57%Hr, 1017,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (1 Mar 2013 às 19:07)

Mínima de -0,2ºC

Máxima 16,4ºC

Agora 13,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2013 às 19:20)

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *14,8ºC*
Mínima: *0,3ºC* 
Rajada máxima: *18km/h*


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2013 às 19:37)

às 8h no carro tava -2º C com uma camada de geada e os carros com uma bela camada de gelo


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 19:40)

Boas noites.

Extremos de hoje: *3,7ºC* / *14,2ºC*

T.actual: *9,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 21:07)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *14,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,5ºC, em queda, com vento nulo e 57% de humidade.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2013 às 21:12)




----------



## DaniFR (1 Mar 2013 às 21:13)

Boa noite

Sigo com *5,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Máxima: *15,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 21:14)

T.actual: *8,9ºC*


----------



## overcast (1 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

Geiras disse:


>



Estás a rapar cá um frio 
Por aqui sigo com 10ºC.

Máxima de 13ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2013 às 23:01)

T.actual: *8,3ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Mar 2013 às 23:41)

Não se está a deslocar rápido 

A que horas este bichinho poderá chegar ao litoral centro? 











Sigo com céu praticamente limpo, vento quase nulo e 5.7ºC.


----------



## F_R (2 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

por agora 8,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue nos *7,7ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2013 às 00:18)

6,8ºC, em subida, depois de ter tido *6,5ºC*.

65% de humidade e vento nulo. 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2013 às 00:58)

Sigo já com 2,7ºC!! Não esperava tão pouco pensando que a nebulosidade já cá estava a esta hora!


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Mar 2013 às 01:22)

Boa noite

Ontem, dia 01 :
Máxima de 16.4ºC
Minima  de -1.5ºC 

Temperatura actual de 1.8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2013 às 01:46)

Forte inversão!!


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2013 às 10:07)

Boas

Mínima de 5,4ºC

Agora estão 11,1ºC, 71%Hr, 1015,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2013 às 12:17)

Mínima de 2,0ºC.

Actuais 13,3ºC com vento fraco de Sudeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2013 às 12:59)

Boas.

T.minima: *7,1ºC*
__________

Sigo com céu encoberto,*13,6ºC* e vento fraco.
_______________

A nebulosidade a destruir muitas das inversões térmicas,como por exemplo em Colares,Sintra.
E logo esta, que ia bem encaminhada.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2013 às 13:30)

manhã com geada, mas já não tanto como as noites anteriores, de manhã estava 1º C no carro, enquanto nos outros dias tem estado negativos
neste momento estão 13.5º C com sol e nublado com nuvens altas com vento fraco


----------



## dASk (2 Mar 2013 às 13:46)

Bons dias! Aqui pela Moita uns agradáveis 15,2º com céu parcialmente nublaco com nuvens altas.. É um adeus ao frio não se sabe concretamente até quando..


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2013 às 13:54)

dASk disse:


> É um adeus ao frio não se sabe concretamente até quando..



Nem mais! Fim de semana bastante agradável, por aqui sigo com 15,2ºC e humidade relativa bastante baixa, 46%. Vento de Este a 11km/h.

A pressão atmosférica tem estado a descer bem, 1012.9hPa actuais.


----------



## dASk (2 Mar 2013 às 14:01)

por aqui subiu agora muito rápido para os 15,9º com o sol a espreitar mais tempo. O dia segue com este aspecto com a vista que tenho para a Arrábida.


----------



## Lousano (2 Mar 2013 às 14:16)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma série de dias com tmin inferiores a 0ºC, hoje a tmin foi de 2,9ºC

Por agora céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco/moderado de Este.

Tactual: 16,3ºC


----------



## DaniFR (2 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *10,1ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Mínima: *1,9ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (2 Mar 2013 às 21:18)

Em Tomar hoje : 17.4 °C (15:21 UTC) / -0.2 °C (04:42 UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2013 às 21:50)

T.actual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Mar 2013 às 00:06)

Boa noite a todos. Acham que a depressão que esta a passar pela Madeira chegará ao continente com a mesma vitalidade? ou pelo contrario vai perdendo a força?


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2013 às 00:47)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Acham que a depressão que esta a passar pela Madeira chegará ao continente com a mesma vitalidade? ou pelo contrario vai perdendo a força?



Seguramente irá perder intensidade, ainda que seja activa não justificará avisos vermelhos, no máximo laranja para as regiões do Sul, creio.
________

Sigo com 10,3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Mar 2013 às 01:15)

Geiras disse:


> Seguramente irá perder intensidade, ainda que seja activa não justificará avisos vermelhos, no máximo laranja para as regiões do Sul, creio.
> ________
> 
> Sigo com 10,3ºC e vento nulo.




Muito Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2013 às 02:47)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com *10,6ºC*, vento moderado e céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2013 às 13:30)

Boas tardes

T.minima: *10,1ºC*
T.actual: *16,0ºC*


----------



## Lousano (3 Mar 2013 às 14:09)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Na serra são visíveis cortinas de chuva.

Tmax: 14,8ºC

Tmin: 9,9ºC

Tactual: 13,6ºC


----------



## dASk (3 Mar 2013 às 14:23)

Boa tarde. Estão a rebentar ali umas pipocas muito interessantes na zona de Sines com deslocamento para norte. A ver vamos quem serão os felizes contemplados, Setúbal para já parece estar na rota


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2013 às 14:27)

dASk disse:


> Boa tarde. Estão a rebentar ali umas pipocas muito interessantes na zona de Sines com deslocamento para norte. A ver vamos quem serão os felizes contemplados, Setúbal para já parece estar na rota



Também já estava a reparar nisso, parece que estamos na Primavera 

Sigo com 16,1ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## dASk (3 Mar 2013 às 14:43)

por aqui já chove com 16.3º


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2013 às 16:47)

Saudades de uma destas...


Sigo com 14,8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2013 às 17:12)

sigo com 14º C e aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Mar 2013 às 17:16)

As Células que se desenvolveram na região de Sines estão a provocar um bom período de chuva sobre Pinhal Novo 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mar 2013 às 17:25)

Chove bem !


----------



## NDG (3 Mar 2013 às 17:30)

Boa tarde!

O que acham do tempo para amanhã, terça-feira e quarta-feira para a região do centro? 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mix (3 Mar 2013 às 17:38)

NDG disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> O que acham do tempo para amanhã, terça-feira e quarta-feira para a região do centro?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Antes de mais nada bem vindo NDG, mais um da minha zona  

Esta semana podes contar com chuva toda a semana e vento também...


----------



## DRC (3 Mar 2013 às 18:00)

Esteve a chover bem por aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2013 às 18:24)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *12,5ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Mínima: *7,5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2013 às 18:32)

Extremos de hoje

T. máxima: *16,7ºC*
T. mínima: *10,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2013 às 18:37)

Sigo com *13,9ºC*,céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Mar 2013 às 18:47)

Extremos de hoje
Tmax:  15.5ºC
Tmin:  9.2ºC

actualmente sopra vento de SE com 20Km/h
pressão nos 1003hpa.
Temperatura actual :  12.7ºC.


----------



## F_R (3 Mar 2013 às 19:05)

Dia com pouca amplitude térmica

Mínima 9,3ºC
Máxima 12,0ºC

Agora 11,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2013 às 19:37)

Boas noites.

Dia ameno, com visível convectividade no período da tarde. Ainda assim, não choveu.

Mínima de *10,4ºC*, máxima de *16,9ºC* e actuais 13,9ºC com 78% de humidade.

O vento ainda vai soprando do quadrante Este, com 1002 hPa de pressão.

---

Ontem, mínima de *6,5ºC* e máxima de *15,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2013 às 20:20)

Vento moderado de *SE* amenizar o ambiente , sigo com *14,1ºC* e céu nublado.


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2013 às 21:57)

Isto hoje está muito parado 

Sigo com 13,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mar 2013 às 22:15)

Parece verão, já tinha saudades destes ares 

13.8ºC e 93%. Céu nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2013 às 22:24)

*13,2ºC *e vento moderado.
______________

Venha lá essa chuva.


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

Sigo com 13,4ºC, vento a 33km/h de SE e pressão de 1001.5hPa


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mar 2013 às 23:26)

Aí vem ela 

Já se faz sentir o vento, com 13ºC.


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2013 às 23:42)

Vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h de SE/E.

Pressão atmosférica 1001hPa!


----------



## Rachie (3 Mar 2013 às 23:48)

Boa noite,

Por aqui ainda não choveu mas já se percebe que ela vem aí 

Temperatura actual: *12º*
T. Máxima: *19º*  (acordei às 13h hoje, já tinha baixado para 18º, mas acho que houve aqui qualquer coisa que influenciou este registo) 
T. Mínima: *9.1º*


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2013 às 23:54)

Rachie disse:


> T. Máxima: *19º*  (acordei às 13h hoje, já tinha baixado para 18º, mas acho que houve aqui qualquer coisa que influenciou este registo)



Em que condições está instalado o sensor? Provavelmente radiação difusa provocada pela nebulosidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

12,8ºC e vento fraco, mas dá ideia que está mais quente.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2013 às 00:15)

Boas

Ontem a tarde ainda choveu por aqui deu para acumular ainda assim 3,2mm

Máxima de 15,6ºc e mínima de 10,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 00:27)

40.3km/h acabados de registar!

1000.2hPa e 13,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2013 às 00:30)

Vento a aumentar tive agora uma rajada de 47km/h

Pressão em queda rápida 1000,0hpa

Tempo ameno 13,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 00:41)

A pressão já chegou aos 4 dígitos, 999,9hpa!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2013 às 01:12)

*12,2ºC* / Céu nublado / Vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2013 às 01:17)

*998 hPa* de pressão e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.

12,6ºC e 80% de humidade.


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 01:24)

Vento a intensificar cada vez mais, 42km/h registados há instantes.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2013 às 01:29)

997,4 hpa.

12,3ºC e vento moderado de leste.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Mar 2013 às 01:38)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 13.1ºc e o vento segue bem forte, frequentemente na casa dos 40 Km/h tendo já atingido os 48 Km/h, do quadrante Este.


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2013 às 02:05)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Por aqui sigo com 13.1ºc e o vento segue bem forte, frequentemente na casa dos 40 Km/h tendo já atingido os 48 Km/h, do quadrante Este.



Não exagero quando digo que o vento aqui faz os estores e as portas estremecerem.  

Já sentia saudades de um temporal assim. Agora venha o elemento eléctrico, já que as baterias já estão carregadas.


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 02:07)

Lightning disse:


> Não exagero quando digo que o vento aqui faz os estores e as portas estremecerem.
> 
> Já sentia saudades de um temporal assim. Agora venha o elemento eléctrico, já que as baterias já estão carregadas.



As baterias estão carregadas mas e a estação quando é que debita dados? 

Já agora, o detector de trovoadas está a funcionar?


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2013 às 02:09)

eles andem ai


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 08:27)

Bom dia

Sigo com 10,8ºC e 7.2mm acumulados. A estação deixou de transmitir dados do vento desde as 5h pelo que regista 0km/h


----------



## Rachie (4 Mar 2013 às 09:23)

Geiras disse:


> Em que condições está instalado o sensor? Provavelmente radiação difusa provocada pela nebulosidade.



É provável. Ainda sou um bocado leiga nestas andanças 
Tenho um termómetro Auriol que tem um sensor pequenino que colei à parede junto da janela, num sítio que não apanha sol. Não tenho espaço para por um shield como os que tenho visto pelo forum, mas vou investigar um pouco mais para tentar arranjar uma solução


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Mar 2013 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Marquês chove q.b. e está céu muito nublado - escuro até! - o vento sopra com vontade de Inverno e estão 11ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2013 às 11:16)

1.7mm acumulados, à espera do melhor para a tarde


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2013 às 11:17)

Bons dias!

Aqui por Cabanas, chove desde madrugada, chuva fraca com curtos períodos de chuva moderada, o vento tem soprado moderado com algumas rajadas. 
Nota-se que desde manhã as rajadas tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

Rachie disse:


> Tenho um termómetro Auriol que tem um sensor pequenino que colei à parede junto da janela, num sítio que não apanha sol. Não tenho espaço para por um shield como os que tenho visto pelo forum, mas vou investigar um pouco mais para tentar arranjar uma solução



Ontem foi um bom dia para testar localizações/protecções dos sensores, uma vez que houve bastante radiação difusa. Nestes dias, mesmo não apanhando Sol directo, o sensor recebe radiação que é difundida por outras superfícies (nomeadamente nuvens), em várias direcções, anulando o efeito de sombra, e provocando registos pouco fidedignos. A maneira mais simples de contornar a situação é construindo um pequeno abrigo (nem precisa de ser um RS, desde que proteja directamente o sensor e garanta o arejamento) focando essencialmente dois pontos de acção: a superfície mais exposta do sensor (onde os dados são captados) e, já que se encontra colado à parede, a faixa entre estes dois, de forma a evitar o efeito de arrefecimento radiativo da parede. É claro que um RS é o mais aconselhado, mas também é possível obter dados mais fiáveis com protecções menos elaboradas. 

---

Mínima de *10,6ºC* e actuais 11,3ºC com 85% de humidade.

34,6 km/h de E (90º), mantendo-se moderado a forte.

*5,0 mm* acumulados e *988 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2013 às 12:14)

Boas

Por aqui, Lisboa(Campo Grande), vão caindo bons aguaceiros, acompanhados de vento forte.
A temperatura ronda os *12ºC*.
Dia bem invernal.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2013 às 12:21)

9,4 mm e 986,5 hpa.

Até tá fresco, 11,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2013 às 12:26)

Boas

Aqui o destaque maior é a pressão atmosférica a segunda mais baixa desde fevereiro de 2010

Pressão *988,1hpa*

Precipitação até agora 6,0mm

Rajada máxima 60km/h

Temperatura atual 11,4ºC


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2013 às 12:38)

Geiras disse:


> As baterias estão carregadas mas e a estação quando é que debita dados?
> 
> Já agora, o detector de trovoadas está a funcionar?



A estação está a debitar dados, mas graças à ..... do servidor que continua com problemas eles não são enviados para a net. Sinceramente já não tenho paciência...


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mar 2013 às 12:39)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *14,5ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

Até este momento, mínima de *12ºC* e máxima de *15,4ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2013 às 12:51)

Chove fraco com 11,6ºC e *987 hPa* de pressão.

*6,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Adrix (4 Mar 2013 às 12:51)

Que bela tarde 

 Minima de *8,4ºc* - beloura


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 12:52)

Que belo dia de temporal, muito vento por aqui. A estação continua sem registar dados


----------



## Rachie (4 Mar 2013 às 13:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Ontem foi um bom dia para testar localizações/protecções dos sensores, uma vez que houve bastante radiação difusa. Nestes dias, mesmo não apanhando Sol directo, o sensor recebe radiação que é difundida por outras superfícies (nomeadamente nuvens), em várias direcções, anulando o efeito de sombra, e provocando registos pouco fidedignos. A maneira mais simples de contornar a situação é construindo um pequeno abrigo (nem precisa de ser um RS, desde que proteja directamente o sensor e garanta o arejamento) focando essencialmente dois pontos de acção: a superfície mais exposta do sensor (onde os dados são captados) e, já que se encontra colado à parede, a faixa entre estes dois, de forma a evitar o efeito de arrefecimento radiativo da parede. É claro que um RS é o mais aconselhado, mas também é possível obter dados mais fiáveis com protecções menos elaboradas.



Obrigada Gilmet 

Vi por aqui um post de um shield que basicamente foi feito a partir de um suporte de talheres do IKEA, daqueles com furinhos (pelo menos parecia ser isso), e estava a pensar fazer algo semelhante com um copo de plástico branco  Será que resulta?


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2013 às 13:40)

por aqui 12º C com 4.2mm acumulados até agora, espero que a tarde traga algo de melhor  , vento moderado com umas rajadas interessantes


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2013 às 13:46)

Pressão mais baixa do que o previsto estão 987,2hpa

Continua a chover mas fraco sigo com 6,8mm acumulados

O vento sopra com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 50km/h a mais forte continua a ser de 60km/h pelas 2h:06m

Temperatura 12,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2013 às 13:52)

Rachie disse:


> Vi por aqui um post de um shield que basicamente foi feito a partir de um suporte de talheres do IKEA, daqueles com furinhos (pelo menos parecia ser isso), e estava a pensar fazer algo semelhante com um copo de plástico branco  Será que resulta?



É questão de se ir fazendo tentativas, relembrando sempre que para máxima eficácia, deve conjugar boa protecção e arejamento. Com o copo, talvez fazendo golpes laterais e removendo a parte de baixo, criando um cilindro, colocado na horizontal, com o sensor no interior. No entanto, não sei se o plástico terá espessura suficiente para proteger eficientemente. Só experimentando. 

---

12,0ºC actuais, chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro.

*986 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Mar 2013 às 14:00)

miguel disse:


> Pressão mais baixa do que o previsto estão 987,2hpa
> 
> Continua a chover mas fraco sigo com 6,8mm acumulados
> 
> ...



Boas.
Por aqui sigo já com 12.8 mm acumulados, sem grande intensidade mas muito certinha à algumas horas. Miguel temos aqui um coincidência, eu também registei a rajada mais forte pelas 02h06, atingiu os 69 Km/h e têm andado frequentemente pelos 50/60 Km/h.
A temperatura segue nos 12.4ºc com 95% HR.
Cumps


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Mar 2013 às 14:07)

miguel disse:


> Pressão mais baixa do que o previsto estão 987,2hpa
> 
> Continua a chover mas fraco sigo com 6,8mm acumulados
> 
> ...



Neste momento a PA já esta nos 986,7mb


----------



## overcast (4 Mar 2013 às 15:50)

Chove fraco. O vento também acalmou.

Estão agora 12,6ºC


----------



## overcast (4 Mar 2013 às 16:36)

Chuva moderada.

Temperatura 12,8ºC
Vento calmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2013 às 16:47)

15,4 mm, e chove e chove e chove  .

Vento moderado de SE e 985,7 hpa.


----------



## F_R (4 Mar 2013 às 17:06)

12,1ºC

5,2mm acumulados

grande ventania, rajada máxima de 53,2km/h


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2013 às 17:10)

Pressão mínima muito próxima da mais baixa registada desde fevereiro de 2010

Ficou pelos 986,7hpa

A pressão já se encontra em subida estão agora 987,7hpa

Precipitação acumulada até agora 8,8mm aqui está a desiludir...

Máxima até ao momento são os atuais 13,5ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2013 às 18:57)

Tem chovido bem na ultima hora!!

12,0mm até agora!


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 18:58)

Boas

Muita chuva por aqui tem caído praticamente constante desde as 4h da madrugada.

A estação continua sem registar dados e a chuva sem ceder para tentar ver o que se passa.

Posto então com dados da auriol que tem um acumulado de *38mm*


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2013 às 19:25)

vento acalmou está vento fraco
12º C
vi à 20min atrás e media 9.2mm acumulados, continua a chover desde as 16h até agora


----------



## dASk (4 Mar 2013 às 20:15)

Dia de chuva abundante aqui pela Moita, *38.6mm* acumulados! Ainda vem mais qualquer coisa mas não deverá aumentar muito mais. Ainda assim um belo registo. Amanhã há mais...


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2013 às 20:18)

dASk disse:


> Dia de chuva abundante aqui pela Moita, *38.6mm* acumulados! Ainda vem mais qualquer coisa mas não deverá aumentar muito mais. Ainda assim um belo registo. Amanhã há mais...



Aqui em Setúbal muito longe desses registos de precipitação, ainda só acumulou 13,6mm 

13,1ºC
989,6hpa
99%Hr


----------



## Trovão Almada (4 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

miguel disse:


> Aqui em Setúbal muito longe desses registos de precipitação, ainda só acumulou 13,6mm
> 
> 13,1ºC
> 989,6hpa
> 99%Hr



boas noites pessoal.dia chuvoso mas sem o principal: Trovoada. que embora tenha estado prevista nao deu um ar de sua graça.vamos ver como sera a madrugada e o dia de amanha.pelo que ja li aqui no forum vai ser um dia com muita probabilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos convectivos


----------



## dASk (4 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

poucos km e tantas diferenças. É por isso que adoro a meteorologia nunca é absolutamente previsível  já não chovia aqui assim desde o dia 9/11/2011. Foi qualquer coisa  e continua, 39,2mm


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mar 2013 às 20:25)

40mm na Moita, quase ! 

Por aqui chove desde a madrugada, e continua.


----------



## F_R (4 Mar 2013 às 20:45)

Mais alguma chuva neste inicio de noite

7,4ºCmm acumulados

Agora 12,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2013 às 20:45)

17,2 mm e não chove.

13,4ºC e 988,3 hpa.


----------



## dASk (4 Mar 2013 às 20:54)

por aqui mais do mesmo agora, chuva moderada a forte e 40mm


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Mar 2013 às 20:56)

A chuva está a ficar na serra dos Candeeiros antes de chegar a esta zona.  3.1mm até agora  
Rajada maxima de 52.2 km/h  ao inicio da tarde.
Tmax : 13.6ºC
Tmin: 11.5ºC

Temperatura actual de 12.8ºC  , pressao   989hpa ,


----------



## dASk (4 Mar 2013 às 21:17)

sempre a cascar, 42,4mm  já choveu mais hoje que em todo o mês de Fevereiro!


----------



## overcast (4 Mar 2013 às 21:55)

Neste momento não chove, vento fraco.

Sigo com 12,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

Estação novamente a bulir 

Sigo com 14,1ºC, 95%HR e vento a 13km/h de Este.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mar 2013 às 22:23)

Boa noite.

A partir do inicio da tarde que começou a chover ou chuviscar e não mais parou, algo que não imaginaria. O vento foi moderado a forte, desaparecendo ao final da tarde.

Tmax: 14,9ºC

Tmin: 11,3ºC

Tactual: 13,0ºC

Precip: 9,9mm


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2013 às 23:28)

Mais um período de chuva moderada a abater-se de momento em Odivelas.

Caneças segue com 38,2mm desde as 0h.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2013 às 23:34)

Boa noite.

*Alcabideche* segue com *13,3ºC* e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2013 às 23:48)

Termino o dia com 14,0mm tendo em conta o que choveu aqui a volta a poucos km's posso afirmar que foi um belo fiasco... mas enfim foi chovendo todo o dia fraco a moderado

Agora estão 12,7ºC

A ver se amanha tenho mais sorte e a trovoada venha em força


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 23:50)

Acumulado total de hoje, 39.0mm.

Agora sigo com 13,6ºC, 96%HR e vento fraco de SSE, com céu pouco nublado e sem chuva.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 00:10)

10.8mm acumulados
esperar por dia chuvoso amanha


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2013 às 00:59)

Aguaceiro moderado por aqui! 0,3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2013 às 01:28)

Extremos de ontem:

10.6ºC / 13,9ºC e 17,6 mm.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Mar 2013 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Amanheceu em Lisboa nublado e uma chuva fininha "murrinhenta" caía indolente. Agora o céu continua coberto mas não chove, está claro (pode ser que o sol ainda venha a espreitar), quase ausência de vento e 12ºC.


----------



## overcast (5 Mar 2013 às 10:50)

Céu pouco nublado.

Mínima de 12,1ºC
Temperatura atual 15,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 10:50)

bem à pouco o sol espreitava e não havia vento
neste momento já está tudo nublado e vento fraco e a temperatura a subir (carro marcava já 17º C  ) tá se mesmo a por bom para os tais aguaceiros fortes


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2013 às 12:12)

Calorada na rua, não tanto pela temperatura mas pelo teor de humidade 87%, 15,5ºC.

Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mar 2013 às 13:50)

Boa tarde

Por aqui está um bocado abafado, com uma temperatura amena. 
Sigo com *17,5ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco. 
Começou agora a cair um aguaceiro fraco.  

Máxima: *18,1ºC*
Mínima: *11,1ºC *


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 15:08)

bem passou uma trovoada  e molhei me todo  
até agora 5.3mm acumulados, só nesta trovoada já choveu metade do que ontem no dia inteiro


----------



## F_R (5 Mar 2013 às 15:13)

Tarde de aguaceiros

Agora 16,4ºC

4,2mm acumulados


----------



## Pinhalnovo (5 Mar 2013 às 15:18)

Aqui por Pinhal Novo com a passagem das células é assim que anda o céu na vista Oeste














Vista Este


----------



## DRC (5 Mar 2013 às 15:55)

Para a região de Lisboa parece que não vem mais nada.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Mar 2013 às 16:00)

Tenho a indicação que em Constância chove torrencialmente, palavras do ZeJorge


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 16:03)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/

estação de coruche registou 9.7mm às 15h, foi a estação (que está no ipma) que registou mais chuva às 15h   
mas eu a alguns km ao lado foi 5.3mm :C


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2013 às 16:18)

Por aqui, a tarde segue amena (*15,8ºC*) e nebulosa, chuva nem vê-la.
Interessante a deslocação daquelas 2 linhas de instabilidade, vão varrer bem, o IPMA está a fazer um bom acompanhamento da situação, colocando mais distritos em aviso amarelo,pronta resposta,assim é que é!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (5 Mar 2013 às 16:24)

Recebi agora um alerta, do IPMA,  aviso amarelo de precipitação para a região de Setúbal. Será que chega mesmo à margem sul?


----------



## overcast (5 Mar 2013 às 16:27)

E se seguirmos à risca os avisos do IPMA, é mesmo caso para dizer o que o Jonas disse.

Chuva nem vê-la!






Sigo com 14,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 16:32)

aqui acabou de passar a 2ª linha, foi mais fraca que a primeira, até agora 7.2mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2013 às 16:54)

Entretanto, caíram umas pingas.
*14,9ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (5 Mar 2013 às 17:02)

Enorme aguaceiro por volta das 16 acompanhado com vento que fez descer a temperatura uns 3ºC

Agora 12,9ºC

7,8mm acumulados


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 17:05)

F_R disse:


> Enorme aguaceiro por volta das 16 acompanhado com vento que fez descer a temperatura uns 3ºC
> 
> Agora 12,9ºC
> 
> 7,8mm acumulados



foram os que passaram aqui, são 2 linhas, o 1º mais forte que o 2º, a mim deixou 5.3mm no 1º e 1.8mm no 2º, portanto se esse foi o 1º, ainda há de aparecer por ai o 2º se for assim o 2º vem já atrás :P, está atento


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2013 às 17:09)

Mas que grande fiasco aqui meus deus do céu será que não tem um dia que não seja uma desilusão por aqui neste inverno!!!?

Apenas agora que escrevo este post está a passar um aguaceiro fraco que nem registou nada ainda...trovoada nem as ver e duvido seriamente que as vá ver hoje...

Temperatura mínima 11,7ºC
Máxima 18,3ºC

Rajada máxima 45km/h


----------



## Pinhalnovo (5 Mar 2013 às 17:13)

Caso não vejam qualquer interesse neste tipo de fotografias basta dizer


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 17:14)

miguel disse:


> Mas que grande fiasco aqui meus deus do céu será que não tem um dia que não seja uma desilusão por aqui neste inverno!!!?
> 
> Apenas agora que escrevo este post está a passar um aguaceiro fraco que nem registou nada ainda...trovoada nem as ver e duvido seriamente que as vá ver hoje...
> 
> ...



pouca sorte :S
mas eu quero agradecer à zona de setubal, porque os aguaceiros que estão aqui a passar estão se a formar junto de setubal e pelo caminho vão ganhando força até chegar aqui  

PS: está a chegar outro aguaceiro


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2013 às 17:16)

Pinhalnovo (Nuno Baptista): Todas as fotos são importantes a menos que mostrem pormenores pessoais, caras, matrículas de automóveis ou outras formas de identificação.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2013 às 17:24)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Caso não vejam qualquer interesse neste tipo de fotografias basta dizer



Acho bastante útil,continua.
_______________

Sigo com chuviscos e *14,7ºC*.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (5 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Como sou novato, ainda não conheço o que é ou não habitual por aqui.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Baptista


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2013 às 18:02)

0,8 mm, tudo a correr dentro do normal como previa (nada) .

14,3ºC e 0,8 mm.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 18:05)

lá vai mais um aguaceiro, este deu 1.1mm 
tirando o 1º aguaceiro de todos que foi forte os outros teem sido moderados
vou com 8.3mm


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 18:33)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2013 às 18:43)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2013 às 18:50)

Passa tudo ao lado, de dia foi a Este agora passa ao lado tudo a oeste...é mesmo para esquecer...

14,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2013 às 18:51)

*Alcabideche* segue com *14,2ºC* ,céu encoberto e vento praticamente nulo.
Final de dia muito calmo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 18:52)

chove bem agora


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2013 às 19:09)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *18,2ºC*
Mínima;: *12,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *40,3km/h* *Sul*.

Precipitação até ao momento: *3,9mm*.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 19:14)

passou aguaceiro moderado/forte a precipitação acumulada passou para 11mm  , já passei o de ontem


----------



## Rachie (5 Mar 2013 às 19:51)

Gilmet disse:


> É questão de se ir fazendo tentativas, relembrando sempre que para máxima eficácia, deve conjugar boa protecção e arejamento. Com o copo, talvez fazendo golpes laterais e removendo a parte de baixo, criando um cilindro, colocado na horizontal, com o sensor no interior. No entanto, não sei se o plástico terá espessura suficiente para proteger eficientemente. Só experimentando.



Gilmet, aqui está a minha "obra de arte" 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440-83.html#post369912


----------



## Teles (5 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

Boas a instabilidade hoje por aqui:





































[IMG=http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/7954/dsc0269f.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2013 às 20:53)

Sigo com *14,0ºC*, chuva fraca e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2013 às 21:55)

Bem a pouco antes do jantar choveu um pouco acumulou 1,4mm

Temperatura actual 14,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 21:57)

à pouco na hora do jantar(intervalo do jogo) tinha 11.8mm agora já devo ter mais está a chover


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2013 às 22:15)

Acumulado até ao momento: 4,2mm


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2013 às 22:30)

Continua a chover e levo até agora 2,6mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

Chove bastante desde há uns minutos.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2013 às 22:49)

Rajada fortes agora por aqui acabou de fazer a mais forte do dia até agora com 53km/h

Precipitação acumulada 3,0mm

Temperatura 14,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2013 às 22:54)

Chuva fraca por aqui, 4,8mm desde a meia noite.

O vento sopra fraco de Sul.

Sigo com 14,2ºC e 94%HR,


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 23:03)

até agora 16mm hoje, será que em 1hora vai dar para acumular mais algo? pelo radar parece vir ai algo, vamos esperar


----------



## Pinhalnovo (5 Mar 2013 às 23:08)

Finalmente chove decentemente em Pinhal Novo


----------



## Trovão Almada (5 Mar 2013 às 23:37)

desilusao geral.trovoada nem vê la.hoje fui a santiago do cacém e enquanto ia na A2 cairam uns belos aguaceiros,com rajadas de vento,mas aqui em almada nao houve nada pelo que constei quando ca cheguei


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2013 às 00:03)

bem choveu mais um cadito 
acumulado de hoje foi 17.8mm


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2013 às 00:18)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC / 16,1ºC e 1,4 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

Boas

Sigo com *13,5ºC* e chuviscos.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 01:29)

Acaba de cair aqui um forte aguaceiro o acumulado só deste aguaceiro é mais que todo o dia de ontem 

Acumulados 3,6mm até agora 

13,6ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 01:46)

A chuva não para vem de Oeste passa por cima da arrábida e descarrega bem aqui assim a coisa está finalmente a funcionar como devia 

5,2mm e chove moderado por vezes forte


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2013 às 10:24)

lá pela minha casa na fajarda fui ver às 8h e tinha prai cerca de 0.1/0.2mm
na estação de coruche já vai com cerca de 8mm (o aguaceiro na minha terra um pouco + ao lado de coruche passou às 23h e tal, lá deve ter passado já às 00h, já contou para hoje)
por agora estou em coruche e está céu muito nublado passou um aguaceiro de raspão caiu meia duzia de pingos só e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 10:30)

O inicio da madrugada aqui foi bem generosa em precipitação acumulou 10,0mm 

Mínima de 13,5ºC

Agora estão 15,7ºC, 87%Hr, 1000,5hpa dois dias depois sobe de novo acima dos 1000hpa 

Vamos ver o que reserva o dia aqui mas não estou muito confiante acredito mais para o final do dia...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2013 às 11:58)

Salvé.

Sigo com 15,1ºC, depois de uma madrugada maioritariamente marcada por céu encoberto (que, efectivamente, ainda se mantém), algum nevoeiro ocasional, e *1,0 mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão nos 1000  hPa. 21,2 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2013 às 14:01)

1.7mm acumulados até agora, vento moderado com rajadas interessantes


----------



## overcast (6 Mar 2013 às 14:03)

Céu encoberto.

Estão 16,2°C


----------



## DaniFR (6 Mar 2013 às 14:11)

Boa tarde.

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã. 
Agora sigo com *15,3ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima de *12,2ºC* e máxima de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2013 às 14:15)

Por aqui apenas 2,7mm acumulados.

Sigo com 17,2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de SO.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2013 às 14:17)

1,4 mm.

14,8ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2013 às 15:12)

Boas tardes

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco. 
*15,0ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## overcast (6 Mar 2013 às 15:25)

A temperatura desceu um pouco e sigo com 15ºC.

Céu encoberto


----------



## Dead Cowboy (6 Mar 2013 às 16:01)

Monte de Caparica: Chove moderadamente há 15-20 minutos.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 17:00)

Chove aqui sem parar vai para umas 2horas

Tenho acumulado desde as 00h 13,6mm

Máxima foi de 17,3ºC

Rajada máxima de 43km/h

Atenção virada para a próxima madrugada vai se verificar um agravamento... com a duvida ainda se o pior será aqui ou mais a sul daqui!!

Tempo atual chuva e 14,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2013 às 17:23)

yape amanha aguaceiros fortes e ventos fortes também, vai ser um dia de aniversário mesmo bom 

2mm acumulados até agora


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Mar 2013 às 17:57)

Boa tarde,
Hoje, cerca das 14h30m, na Expo - Campus da Justiça - estava assim:







Vento, chuva, aberta, sol, sombra ... Primavera a iniciar


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2013 às 17:57)

*14,9ºC* 
Céu Nublado
Vento Moderado


----------



## Lousano (6 Mar 2013 às 18:44)

Boa tarde.

Dia de chuvisco ou chuva fraca e vento moderado.

Tmax: 16,2ºC

Tmin: 12,3ºC

Tactual: 14,9ºC

Precip: 4,3mm


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2013 às 19:36)

*14,6ºC* e chuviscos...


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 19:37)

Volta a chover bem por aqui sigo já com 14,6mm hoje muito bom!!

15,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2013 às 19:43)

Hoje estás com sorte, Miguel 

Aqui sigo com 15,7ºC e 2,7mm desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

Geiras disse:


> Hoje estás com sorte, Miguel
> 
> Aqui sigo com 15,7ºC e 2,7mm desde as 0h.



É pelos fiascos consecutivos que tenho tido noutros dias!! 

*15,0mm* desde as 00h

Tempo ameno e muito humido 15,7ºC e 93%Hr


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

o miguel hoje rouba a chuva toda a gente 
2.3mm até agora desde as 00h


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2013 às 19:49)

Tempo abafado lá fora, não pela temperatura mas mais pela humidade. O vento torna-se mais forte e vem aí mais chuva.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2013 às 20:45)

Um calorão lá fora , com 14,9ºC e 93% de humidade.

*3,0 mm* acumulados hoje. De momento, apenas chuva muito fraca.

Máxima de *15,5ºC* e mínima nojenta de *13,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2013 às 21:56)

Boas noites

Sigo com uns tórridos *15,0ºC*  
Vento fraco,céu nublado e nevoeiro na serra (de Sintra).


----------



## Lousano (6 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

Por aqui a temperatura vai aumentando lentamente e pode ainda ser atingida a tmax do dia.

Tactual: 15,7ºC


----------



## Rachie (6 Mar 2013 às 22:05)

Mínima: 12º
Máxima: 16.7º
Actual: 14.2º (subindo lentamente)

Nevoeiro a instalar-se, algum vento, mas sem chuva neste momento.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 22:41)

Tempo agora 15,8ºC, 94%Hr, 1004,6hpa e vento moderado

Rajada máxima até agora 45km/h

Precipitação 15,2mm

Vai chover logo ao inicio da madrugada...


----------



## iceworld (6 Mar 2013 às 22:45)

Chove forte!!


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 23:08)

Rajada máxima até agora 53km/h

Temperatura bem alta 16,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2013 às 23:09)

Por aqui estão 15,8ºC com vento moderado de Sul/SO. Máxima de 38km/h até ao momento.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (6 Mar 2013 às 23:13)

miguel disse:


> Rajada máxima até agora 53km/h
> 
> Temperatura bem alta 16,0ºC



Incrível a subida de temperatura a esta hora... será que vale a pena ir montar o equipamento fotográfico para tentar registar alguma actividade eléctrica???


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2013 às 23:19)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Incrível a subida de temperatura a esta hora... será que vale a pena ir montar o equipamento fotográfico para tentar registar alguma actividade eléctrica???



Não sei tou a achar difícil nas próximas horas, arriscaria mais ao inicio da manha até inicio da tarde!!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2013 às 23:38)

Algum nevoeiro e 15,1ºC. 

Vento moderado a forte do quadrante Sul, com rajadas superiores a 50 km/h.

1003 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2013 às 23:40)

T.actual: *15,0ºC*

Boa sauna esta.

Enfim, é o poder do *SO*.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

Temperatura actual: *14,2ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *17ºC*
Mínima: *12,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

2.6mm acumulados, está abafado lá fora, sabe bem para uma noite ja faz lembrar as noites de verao


----------



## overcast (7 Mar 2013 às 00:24)

Sigo com 14,6ºC.

Ainda há bocado fui ao paredão, bastante nevoeiro devido à forte agitação marítima e claro, levei uma molha!


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2013 às 00:27)

Sigo com 15,9ºC e 93%HR  

Vento moderado de SO com rajada máxima de 37,8km/h desde a meia noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

*14,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2013 às 00:44)

Tá a ficar uma nevoeirada, 14,7ºC e 98%.

Vento moderado a forte de SE.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (7 Mar 2013 às 00:55)

Por aqui o vento acalmou mais nas ultimas horas, estamos com 15,6 graus e uma humidade de 95%.

No sul a coisa deve estar bem mais animada


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2013 às 00:57)

A temperatura não sai dos 15,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2013 às 00:57)

chove bem agora


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2013 às 01:56)

FORTÍSSIMO AGUACEIRO NESTE MOMENTO!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 01:59)

*14,8ºC* e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2013 às 02:08)

Geiras disse:


> FORTÍSSIMO AGUACEIRO NESTE MOMENTO!



Aguaceiro muito curto e (temporariamente muito forte, 5 segundos sensivelmente), rendeu 0,9mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 02:11)

Geiras disse:


> Aguaceiro muito curto e (temporariamente muito forte, 5 segundos sensivelmente), rendeu 0,9mm.



Observando o radar, esse aguaceiro entrou pela zona do Cabo Espichel.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2013 às 02:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Observando o radar, esse aguaceiro entrou pela zona do Cabo Espichel.



Surgiu repentinamente, tendo descarregado de seguida


----------



## dASk (7 Mar 2013 às 02:25)

Estou a espera que essa célula descarregue aqui também


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 02:41)

Entretanto, começa a chover fraco.
T.actuaL: *14,5ºC*


----------



## dASk (7 Mar 2013 às 08:50)

Bom dia. 2,6mm acumulados de madrugada. Por agora o vento é quem ordena. a pouco rajada de 74km/h


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2013 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Saí de Odivelas com céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 200m, e vento forte de sudoeste.

No Rossio, muitas nuvens, com o sol a espreitar de quando em vez, e vento fraco a moderado. 

Durante a noite, Caneças registou 10,4mm.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Mar 2013 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Aqui pelo Marquês chove fraco e às vezes moderado. Está bastante vento e o céu todo nublado mas não está muito escuro. Vejo 16ºC será possivel?


----------



## dASk (7 Mar 2013 às 09:05)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui pelo Marquês chove fraco e às vezes moderado. Está bastante vento e o céu todo nublado mas não está muito escuro. Vejo 16ºC será possivel?



completamente normal, ar tropicalizado é assim  por aqui estão *16,7º* Adoro este tempo


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2013 às 09:19)

Boa dia.

O dia começa com chuviscos, vendo moderado/forte e temperatura elevada.

Tmin: 14,8ºC

Tactual: 17,2ºC

Precip: 1,8mm


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2013 às 10:13)

Fiasco de dia até agora aqui apenas 5,4mm acumulados desde as 00h e uma rajada máxima de 66km/h

trovoada 0

Minima de 14,5ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2013 às 11:07)

Nova rajada máxima 71km/h

Temperatura 17,1ºC

Precipitação 6,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 11:20)

Boas

T.minima: *14,3ºC*
T.actual: *15,8ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento bastante forte.

Em termos de chuva...um fiasco.


----------



## quim_mane (7 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

Chuva por Coimbra não tem sido muita, mas vento, uiiiii


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2013 às 11:33)

Olhando ao satélite, olhando ao que tem chovido, olhando ao que estava previsto que em alguns casos andava entre os 20 a 30 mm em 6 horas, dependendo de qual modelo se utilizasse, eu diria que os modelos sobrestimaram a precipitação prevista para hoje, já para não falar nas trovoadas que nêm vê-las.

Além disso parece-me claramente que o satélite, as nuvens entenda-se vão em deslocamento mais rápido do que o prespectivado pelos modelos !

Em resumo, mais um evento abaixo das expectativas criadas, isto claro não inviabiliza que a orografia em alguns casos tem estado a fazer mossa !


----------



## DaniFR (7 Mar 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia.

Sigo com *17,5ºC* e vento forte. 

Mínima de *13,8ºC*.


----------



## kelinha (7 Mar 2013 às 11:53)

Está uma ventania doida por Coimbra..


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2013 às 12:06)

7.3mm acumulados até agora, está cá uma ventania, então há algumas rajadas meu deus
PS: tou a ficar muito triste porque estou a ver o radar limpo para a proxima hora


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Mar 2013 às 12:21)

kelinha disse:


> Está uma ventania doida por Coimbra..



Ventania doida também pela zona de Braga. O centro depressionário está neste momento a NW da Galiza.


----------



## cácá (7 Mar 2013 às 12:24)

por Miranda do Corvo vento forte e alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2013 às 12:25)

Vento forte por aqui, tive já 97 km/h.

16,1ºC e 6,0 mm, não esperava tanta chuva e vento hoje .


----------



## Pinhalnovo (7 Mar 2013 às 12:58)

Por aqui o dia esta também bastante ventoso mas sem chuva nem trovoada


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2013 às 13:13)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com 15,8ºC, *8,4 mm* acumulados e 86% de humidade. De momento cai um aguaceiro.

42,8 km/h de O (270º), tendo já tido *77,3 km/h*.

1002 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 13:19)

*15,6ºC *e chuva fraca.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2013 às 13:34)

vai chovendo agora moderado  , já me molhei todo 
EDIT: periodos de chuva forte
EDIT2: chove torrencialmente


----------



## DaniFR (7 Mar 2013 às 13:49)

Por aqui o vento já abrandou.
Depois de uma máxima de *18,1ºC*, a temperatura actual é de *15,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 14:02)

Por aqui, o sol já espreita.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2013 às 14:11)

forte aguaceiro 
acumulado 12.5mm


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2013 às 14:15)

Chuvada torrencial !


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

Mais uma linha a varrer muitas localidades.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2013 às 14:33)

essa linha choveu torrencialmente aqui e ventos fortes, adorei  subiu logo para 12.5mm acumulados
espero que venha mais linhas dessas ao longo do dia


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 15:53)

Aproxima-se alguma animação aqui para a zona de Cascais/Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 16:44)

Sigo com chuva fraca,parece que o grosso da precipitação entrou pela  zona do Cabo do Roca e a vertente norte da Serra de Sintra.


----------



## DRC (7 Mar 2013 às 16:52)

Que chuvada acabou de cair aqui! 
Foi mesmo diluviano.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (7 Mar 2013 às 17:01)

Por aqui o cenário é este e parece que vem ai bem mais


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2013 às 17:29)

Boas

Por aqui o São Pedro foi malandro, dia todo praticamente sem chover, ou de chuva fraca, e só chove torrencialmente quando ando na rua 

Neste momento ainda chove com intensidade


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2013 às 17:55)

Aqui em Setúbal apenas a destacar a rajada que registei de 71km/h de resto um dia de desilusão

Máxima de 18,6ºC

precipitação 6,4mm

Agora estão 16,4ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (7 Mar 2013 às 18:29)

A instantes por aqui...


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2013 às 18:36)

Bonita foto, Pinhalnovo. 

Depois de uma manhã de vento forte e alguma chuva, sobretudo ao inicio da tarde, o restante dia foi de vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

Tmax: 17,8ºC

Tactual: 12,8ºC

Precip: 7,4mm


----------



## Pinhalnovo (7 Mar 2013 às 18:38)

Lousano disse:


> Bonita foto, Pinhalnovo.
> 
> Depois de uma manhã de vento forte e alguma chuva, sobretudo ao inicio da tarde, o restante dia foi de vento fraco e céu muito nublado.
> 
> ...



Obrigado, como fotografo é o mínimo que posso fazer


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 18:41)

Sigo com *14,2ºC* (actual mínima),céu muito nublado e vento moderado.
____



jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com chuva fraca,parece que o grosso da precipitação entrou pela  zona do Cabo do Roca e a vertente norte da Serra de Sintra.









Aí está,enfim, a chuva não quer nada com *Alcabideche*.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2013 às 19:01)

por enquanto parou de chover, vento fraco, vou com 19.6mm acumulados


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2013 às 19:03)

16,7ºC de máxima  de momento 14,2ºC.

Precipitação até ao momento já rendeu 8,2 mm.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2013 às 19:15)

Boas

Por aqui o acumulado é de 6,3mm, tendo-se registado uma rajada máxima de 58km/h.

Sigo com 15,1ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (7 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

Inicio de noite calminho por aqui ( vista Oeste )


----------



## Tempo (7 Mar 2013 às 19:35)

As rãs e os grilos estam a cantar imenso, o que virá aí?


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2013 às 19:36)

Tempo disse:


> As rãs e os grilos estam a cantar imenso, o que virá aí?



o que isso tem a ver? :O


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 19:44)

Isto é que era,a ver vamos.


----------



## Trovão Almada (7 Mar 2013 às 19:46)

boa tarde pessoal.mais um dia de fiasco aqui por almada.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mar 2013 às 20:00)

Estão umas boas células a Oeste ( mar )
Vamos ver como irá ser a noite e madrugada


----------



## Trovão Almada (7 Mar 2013 às 20:56)

Brunomc disse:


> Estão umas boas células a Oeste ( mar )
> Vamos ver como irá ser a noite e madrugada



sera que a margem sul tera direito a algo interessante?para ja ha umas rajadas de vento


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 21:09)

*13,6ºC* / *céu encoberto* / *vento moderado*
_____________

Venha ela! 





Fonte


----------



## overcast (7 Mar 2013 às 21:11)

Neste momento estão 13,7ºC.

Máxima registada de 18ºC.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2013 às 21:14)

Boa noite

Sigo com 14,6ºC e vento a 13km/h de SO.


----------



## overcast (7 Mar 2013 às 21:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Venha ela!



Vamos lá ver é se a nossa zona é incluída! 
Mas aproxima-se rapidamente!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2013 às 21:34)

Segue amena a noite com 14ºC. Venha a chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 21:46)

overcast disse:


> Vamos lá ver é se a nossa zona é incluída!
> Mas aproxima-se rapidamente!



Sem dúvida, a nossa zona já merece uns bons *mm* de precipitação.

_____________________

*13,5ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

*12,1ºC* /* 17,3ºC*

____________________________

T.actual: *12,0ºC*

O céu encontra-se limpo, não esperava esta , de qualquer dos modos será  por pouco tempo.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 00:10)

acumulado do dia anterior 23.3mm
neste momento também tenho céu limpo, está tudo estrelado  , mas vai ter pouca dura


----------



## Pinhalnovo (8 Mar 2013 às 00:21)

Ou muito me engano, ou a margem sul do Tejo nem com os pozinhos vai ficar.....


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2013 às 00:30)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Ou muito me engano, ou a margem sul do Tejo nem com os pozinhos vai ficar.....



Claro que vai ver chuva, aliás, o IPMA actualizou os avisos... Setúbal com aviso amarelo devido à chuva por vezes forte, durante a tarde de hoje 

Sigo com 13,2ºC.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (8 Mar 2013 às 00:39)

Geiras disse:


> Claro que vai ver chuva, aliás, o IPMA actualizou os avisos... Setúbal com aviso amarelo devido à chuva por vezes forte, durante a tarde de hoje
> 
> Sigo com 13,2ºC.




Desde sábado que estou a espera de alguma actividade eléctrica para tentar fotografar......... vamos ver se é desta.

Ainda não tinha visto a actualização de avisos do IPMA ..


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 01:13)

As nuvens voltaram em força, proporcionando uma subida da temperatura para os actuais* 13,3ºC*. O vento sopra fraco.
Calmia total, antes da "tempestade".


----------



## Pinhalnovo (8 Mar 2013 às 01:37)

Por aqui também esta tudo calmissimo, céu limpo e com muito boa visibilidade, vento praticamente nulo e uma temp de 14.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 02:13)

Alguns chuviscos e *13,7ºC*.


----------



## dASk (8 Mar 2013 às 02:30)

Registo um aguaceiro forte neste momento! parece que estão a nascer células um pouco por todo o lado


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 03:00)

Ouvi agora vários trovoes!
A célula parece ser potente, mais uns minutos e passará por aqui.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Mar 2013 às 03:06)

Lisboa (perto do H. St. Maria)

Relâmpagos a W bastante intensos!! Já se ouvem trovões, aproximadamente uns 13/15 segundos depois, o que dá algo como 4.5 a 5 km... (é relativo)


----------



## Teles (8 Mar 2013 às 03:08)

O radar está muito interessante e já se avistam clarões com muita intensidade a Oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 03:09)

Aguaceiro bastante forte neste momento.


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Mar 2013 às 03:19)

Por Benfica uma orquestra trovejadora!!


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2013 às 03:24)

Trovoada a estalar mesmo aqui por cima.

E chuva muito forte neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 03:24)

Começa a chover com intensidade e a trovoada já é bem jeitosa


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 03:25)

Tudo mais calmo, incrível este aguaceiro.
Estou curioso para ver os valores de precipitação das estações de Colares e Cabo Raso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 03:31)

Chove com grande intensidade neste momento! Autêntico dilúvio. trovoada parece ter acalmado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Mar 2013 às 03:33)

UI!!!! Mas que espectáculo!! Bela chuvada!!! Não se verifica trovoada de momento!!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 03:35)

Sigo com chuviscos, *13,8ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 03:44)

Trovoada de novo e bem boa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 03:48)

Mais um aguaceiro de autêntico dilúvio, ainda mais que o anterior. Bela noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 04:25)

*14,0ºC*
Vento moderado
Céu encoberto

Aproxima-se mais uma celula.


----------



## dahon (8 Mar 2013 às 05:26)

Chove torrencial e troveja por Coimbra.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2013 às 06:03)

Trovoada outra vez.
Mas desta vez está a passar a noroeste daqui. 

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 200m e vento moderado a forte de sudoeste.
Vai pingando.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 07:47)

Ao longo da noite foram passando muitos aguaceiros _diluviais_, com trovoada, alguma perto, alguma longe. A ver o que nos resta este _resto de dia_.


----------



## Rachie (8 Mar 2013 às 08:33)

Por volta das 3:10 acordei com uma trovoada das boas. 
Escusado será dizer que estava tão aconchegada e ensonada que nem me levantei 

Esta manha quando vim para o trabalho, na Damaia a estrada estava coberta de pedras, pedaços de tijolos, de cimentos etc... deve ter sido uma chuvada muito interessante para ter arrastado cascalho daquela forma.

O gráfico das Amoreiras mostra 7.5mm acumulados às 4h e o da Tapada da Ajuda 2.5mm à mesma hora. Claro que o da Amadora e Benfica não funcionaram (para variar )


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2013 às 08:57)

Às 8h, nova chuvada em Odivelas.
Caneças segue com 18,6mm hoje. E já está muito próximo dos 100mm mensais. (97,4mm de momento).

Agora no Rossio, céu encoberto algum vento, mas sem chuva.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (8 Mar 2013 às 09:01)

Por aqui só vento forte e alguns aguaceiros, nada de trovoada....O equipamento esta pronto só basta elas virem


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Mar 2013 às 09:25)

Caríssimos,
Bom dia. Aqui pelo Marquês está céu cinzento, com aspecto de quem vai chover a qualquer momento. O vento sopra fraco a moderado mas teimosamente persistente. Estão cerca de 15º e a humidade é elevada. Quem tiver intenção de ir ao cabeleireiro à hora do almoço é melhor arranjar outro plano pois ao final do dia vai estar, seguramente, com aspecto desgrenhado. Aproveite e coma, mas é, um grande bitoque cheio de molho, batatas fritas e um ovo salpicado de pimenta preta acabada de moer acompanhado, tá claro, de uma imperial (ou duas)


----------



## dahon (8 Mar 2013 às 09:37)

Em Coimbra com a passagem de mais uma célula voltou a trovejar e a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2013 às 10:24)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Por aqui só vento forte e alguns aguaceiros, nada de trovoada....O equipamento esta pronto só basta elas virem



Boas

Aqui trovoada NADA começo a ficar farto de ver tudo aqui a volta e aqui nunca se passa nada, devo viver numa especia de deserto algarvio...A minha máquina nem de onde tenho guardada cheguei ainda a tirar toda a semana nem sei se tem bateria carregada!! também para os fiascos da meteo por aqui nem vale a pena...

2,2mm

Mínima 13,9ºC

Rajada máxima 58km/h


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2013 às 10:33)

Mais depressa reclamava mais depressa vinha!! chuva forte neste momento e já deu um trovão 

4,2mm


----------



## Rachie (8 Mar 2013 às 10:34)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui trovoada NADA começo a ficar farto de ver tudo aqui a volta e aqui nunca se passa nada, devo viver numa especia de deserto algarvio...A minha máquina nem de onde tenho guardada cheguei ainda a tirar toda a semana nem sei se tem bateria carregada!! também para os fiascos da meteo por aqui nem vale a pena...



 Deixa lá, aqui em Lisboa também costuma passar tudo ao lado. Da minha casa vejo a zona toda de Sintra e lá há sempre céu escuro e todo o tipo de fenómenos meteorológicos, mas quando vem para Lisboa passa sempre a Norte. No entanto esta noite houve trovoada  Não gostei foi que me tivesse acordado


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2013 às 10:52)

Rachie disse:


> Deixa lá, aqui em Lisboa também costuma passar tudo ao lado. Da minha casa vejo a zona toda de Sintra e lá há sempre céu escuro e todo o tipo de fenómenos meteorológicos, mas quando vem para Lisboa passa sempre a Norte. No entanto esta noite houve trovoada  Não gostei foi que me tivesse acordado



Pois aqui já estou contente 

Deu para ouvir 4 boas bombas bem perto até o vidro tremeu..

Tinha 2,0mm antes da trovoada e agora já levo 12,2mm


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Mar 2013 às 11:02)

Por aqui desde que acordei (7:30h) que não cai uma pinga. Céu encoberto e vento fraco. Ainda não vi trovoada esta semana...


----------



## Thomar (8 Mar 2013 às 11:07)

miguel disse:


> Pois aqui já estou contente
> 
> Deu para ouvir 4 boas bombas bem perto até o vidro tremeu..
> 
> Tinha 2,0mm antes da trovoada e agora já levo 12,2mm



Bom Dia* miguel*!

Aqui por Cabanas também não se passava nada...
Mas ás 10h15m começou a chover fraco, depois moderado, e ao fim de 10 minutos quando deixou de chover foi quando para minha surpresa começei a ouvir trovejar, foram cinco relampagos e consequentes trovões no espaço de 10 minutos foram todos na serra da arrábida e o que estoirou mais perto foi para aí a 1,5km de casa. Já deu para abrir o apetite venham mais!!!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2013 às 11:10)

Bom dia.

A agitação desta madrugada resultou numa rajada de *97,3 km/h* pelas 3:35, altura em que chovia com trovoada.

De momento sigo com 14,5ºC, humidade nos 93% e céu encoberto, com nevoeiro acima dos 250 m.

1007 hPa de pressão, 14,0 km/h de OSO (248º) e *8,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Trovão Almada (8 Mar 2013 às 11:14)

miguel disse:


> Mais depressa reclamava mais depressa vinha!! chuva forte neste momento e já deu um trovão
> 
> 4,2mm



Aqui em almada nada por enquanto.So uns chuviscos malucos e vento fraco. Trovoada...nada....alias Trovoada??????o que e isso?Ate ja me esqueci.....


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Mar 2013 às 11:18)

Começou a pingar... o vento aumentou de intensidade para moderado. 15ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (8 Mar 2013 às 11:26)

miguel disse:


> Pois aqui já estou contente
> 
> Deu para ouvir 4 boas bombas bem perto até o vidro tremeu..
> 
> Tinha 2,0mm antes da trovoada e agora já levo 12,2mm



Miguel, aqui por Pinhal Novo, nem chuva nem trovoada.....


----------



## Trovão Almada (8 Mar 2013 às 11:33)

a imagem do meu avatar foi capturada na minha varanda no dia 21-02-2013. o trovao consequente deste raio fez estremecer os meus vidros duplos e disparar alarmes dos carros


----------



## Rachie (8 Mar 2013 às 11:40)

Boa malta  devagarinho vai chegando a todos eheheh
Aqui em Benfica chove bastante, mas trovões, a menos que sejam um grande estoiro, não consigo ouvir aqui de dentro do escritório  Malditos Open Spaces com gente barulhenta


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 11:42)

Boas

Sigo com *14,8ºC*,chuva fraca e vento moderado.


----------



## Rachie (8 Mar 2013 às 11:48)

Pareceu-me ouvir algo. Elas "andem" aí


----------



## Dead Cowboy (8 Mar 2013 às 11:48)

Monte de Caparica: aguaceiro lusco-fusco (um-dois minutos, mas muito intensos).


Edit: agora chove mais certinho...


----------



## Trovão Almada (8 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

Rachie disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvir algo. Elas "andem" aí



Eu tou em casa e ainda nao ouvi nada.so chuva fraca


----------



## Trovão Almada (8 Mar 2013 às 11:51)

chuva fraca aumentando de intensidade


----------



## AMFC (8 Mar 2013 às 11:52)

Bela madrugada, por volta das 03h trovoada com chuva torrencial pelo menos durante meia hora.


----------



## Trovão Almada (8 Mar 2013 às 11:52)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Monte de Caparica: aguaceiro lusco-fusco (um-dois minutos, mas muito intensos).
> 
> 
> Edit: agora chove mais certinho...



Aqui em almada tambem chove moderado com vento fraco de SW / W


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2013 às 11:58)

Mais uma madrugada chuvosa, 6,6 mm, esta semana tem sido cá uma fartura .

De momento 14,3ºC e vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## Rachie (8 Mar 2013 às 12:08)

Benfica: chuva aumenta de intensidade e o vento também. Chove quase na horizontal


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2013 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Acordei às 5h30 com chuva bastante forte acompanha de trovoada. 












Por volta das 9h30 voltou a cair outro aguaceiro forte. 

Neste momento, sigo com *15,1ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Mínima de *11,2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2013 às 12:20)

Sigo com *10,4 mm* e chuva fraca a moderada.

47,9 km/h de SO (225º) e 14,5ºC de temperatura, completamente estagnados.

1006 hPa de pressão.

Trovoada.


----------



## Trovão Almada (8 Mar 2013 às 12:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Sigo com *10,4 mm* e chuva fraca a moderada.
> 
> 47,9 km/h de SO (225º) e 14,5ºC de temperatura, completamente estagnados.
> 
> ...



ja se ouve trovoada mas ainda longe


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 12:59)

Muita chuva na zona da praia do Guincho. 
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/guincho/


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2013 às 13:18)

Vai chovendo fraco o acumulado vai em 14,0mm hoje

13,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2013 às 13:20)

miguel disse:


> Vai chovendo fraco o acumulado vai em 14,0mm hoje
> 
> 13,9ºC



Andas sempre a reclamar que não chove, vê bem os acumulados que tens tido e eu aqui com 1,5mm hoje... 

Actuais 13,7ºC vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 13:39)

Sigo com *14,6ºC* ,céu encoberto e vento moderado.
_____________

Fotos tiradas esta manha na zona da Guia (Cascais).
Fonte:Humberto Martins (Facebook)


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2013 às 13:48)

Geiras disse:


> Andas sempre a reclamar que não chove, vê bem os acumulados que tens tido e eu aqui com 1,5mm hoje...
> 
> Actuais 13,7ºC vento fraco de Sul.



é uma questão de reclamares também pode ser que tenhas sorte!!

Bem isto por agora acabou já está sol não acredito que chova mais hoje por aqui... a partir da próxima madrugada deve animar de novo

15,0ºC
90%Hr
1007,5hpa
14,2mm

PS: durante a trovoada o rain rate máximo foi de 88,6mm/h


----------



## Rachie (8 Mar 2013 às 14:45)

Sol neste momento em Benfica


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 15:35)

vou com 8mm hoje, durante a madrugada caiu um forte aguaceiro e por volta do almoço caiu outro que fiquei molhado da cabeça aos pes, quando cheguei a casa 1ª coisa que fiz tomar banho de agua quente 
a minha irma disse que lá na escola dela um bocadito do tecto caiu e chovia lá dentro, se ontem não estava assim e hoje já estava, talvez aquele forte aguaceiro durante a madrugada tenha causado esse estrago 

agora está sol  ceu pouco nublado/muito nublado e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 15:44)

Sigo com *15,3ºC*,céu encoberto e vento moderado.
_____________

Soube agora que  na ultima madrugada caiu um valente raio na zona do Pisão,muito próximo de Alcabideche.Segundo consta,esse mesmo raio originou a queda de uma árvore de grande porte para o meio da estrada(N247).

Possivelmente o raio caiu entre as 3:00 / 3:20





Madrugada animada esta.
___________

*Este fim-de-semana estarei a fazer seguimento a partir do vale da Mangancha (Mafra)*.
F.d.s diferente do habitual, bastante chuva, invés das habituais inversões térmicas.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2013 às 16:03)

Por aqui está sol, com o céu pouco nublado.

Temperatura actual: *17,5ºC*

Máxima: *18,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 17:43)

bem depois da chuvada da hora de almoço o sol foi espreitando, mas sensivelmente à cerca de meia hora o céu está a tapar se de novo, mas não vejo nada no radar para esta zona, só no satélite ainda um pouco longe talvez isso do satelite esteja a influenciar o nublado e o vento passou para fraco


----------



## F_R (8 Mar 2013 às 18:20)

13,5ºC

18,8mm acumulados 

53,2mm desde o inicio do mês


----------



## CptRena (8 Mar 2013 às 18:21)

Uma célula em chamas


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Mar 2013 às 18:47)

Tudo tem passado aqui ao lado. 

Acumulado de ontem:* 2.9 mm*
Acumulado de hoje até ao momento : *0.0 mm*
Tmax: 17.3ºC
Tmin: 12.7ºC

Temperatura actual de 13.8ºC, pressão : 1006 hpa,  vento de 2km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Mar 2013 às 18:56)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva e vento, cerca das 14h30 na 2ª circular a caminho da Expo estava assim:






Mas hoje choveu bastante em Lisboa. Tenho os canteiros alagados e uma parte do empedrado (calçada portuguesa) do jardim da cor "verde". Isso só acontece em anos chuvosos e com muita humidade.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 18:59)

vem ai as cheias *.*  http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...bilidade-de-cheias.html#.UTn7pDUMpeQ.facebook

abocado às 11h já estava a conta o rio


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2013 às 19:07)

Bom, esgotei a paciência. Mais uma tarde de autêntico fiasco por aqui, 1,8mm acumulados. O que espero para a madrugada? Nada, o Norte e Centro vai ficar com tudo. Enfim, venha lá a primavera... 

Máxima de 16,7ºC, actuais 13,7ºC. Rajada máxima de 38km/h registada durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2013 às 19:10)

Boas

Depois de uma tarde bastante soalheira e calma a noite inicio também ela calma mas é uma calma de pouca duração, espero um inicio de madrugada de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas na região de Setúbal

Máxima de 16,2ºC


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2013 às 19:14)

CptRena disse:


> Uma célula em chamas


Essa célula vem a caminho da zona entre Coimbra e Aveiro e tem actividade eléctrica:






O céu está bastante escuro a oeste e pareceu-me ouvir à pouco um trovão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 19:18)

Boas noites.
Sigo com *13,9ºC* ,céu nublado e vento moderado.

Após um longo interregno(mais de 1 mês off), a estação amadora do Carrascal de Alvide/Alcabideche voltou ao activo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 19:38)

Dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, com algumas abertas.

Como já postei, a madrugada foi agitada, chuva torrencial durante muito tempo e acompanhada de trovoada.

Hoje de manhã pelas 08h o rio em Loures estava a menos de 1 metro de transbordar Valeu que não tenha chovido muito mais durante o dia.


----------



## Pisfip (8 Mar 2013 às 19:56)

Região de Leiria, parece ser a nossa vez de vermos uma trovoadazita! A olhar pelo satélite e pelo mapa de descargas do Euclid, não tarda nada, estão a rebentar em terra.


----------



## dahon (8 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

Já se vêem relâmpagos em Coimbra. Vem lá festa da grossa. :thumbup:
Edit : e também já se ouvem os respectivos trovões.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

Pessoal de Coimbra relatem o tempo, um ponto vermelho no radar neste momento em Marinha de Ondas, Coimbra.
Linha de instabilidade ótima para verem trovoada, granizo, chuva forte. A célula há medida que avança no tempo aumenta de intensidade.
Células de 52dBZ a 56 dBZ não é todos os dias.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 20:08)

Espectacular, mais pontos vermelhos e cada vez a linha de instabilidade fica mais intensa.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 20:12)

Pessoal do litoral centro uma fotositas!


----------



## Gongas (8 Mar 2013 às 20:14)

Forte trovoada aqui por coimbra...chove bem!! Sem maquina onde estou!


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2013 às 20:17)

Tem estado a trovejar e começou agora a chover granizo.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Mar 2013 às 20:18)

Gongas disse:


> Forte trovoada aqui por coimbra...chove bem!! Sem maquina onde estou!



Confirmo !!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 20:20)

Peço desculpa por estar a digitar no seguimento Litoral Cento, pertencendo eu ao interior norte centro, parece que o Sul do distrito de Viseu também está ser fustigado... Eu sou de Tondela, e neste momento estou a presenciar alguns relâmpagos diria que se originaram em Santa Comba Dão.


----------



## Gongas (8 Mar 2013 às 20:21)

Chove agora torrencialmente e muito granizo a mistura!!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

Miguel96 disse:


> Células de 52dBZ a 56 dBZ não é todos os dias.



São valores relativamente vulgares. Pode-se converter os valores de reflectividade em intensidade de precipitação, tal que _RR(mm/h) = (100^(dBz/10)/200)^(5/8)_. Daqui sai que 52 dBz e 56 dBz correspondem a 64,84 mm/h e 115,31 mm/h respectivamente. Interessante, mas nada de excêntrico.

---

Sigo com 13,7ºC e 89% de humidade. 

Vento fraco de OSO (248º) e 1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## LuisFilipe (8 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

ta a trovejar e bem em Coimbra


----------



## Gongas (8 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

parece que o pior já terá passado...a chuva vai diminuindo de intensidade e a trovoada segue para o interior.


----------



## Pisfip (8 Mar 2013 às 20:40)

Estou mesmo na zona limite de apanhar com algo de jeito. Só relâmpagos no mar.


----------



## CptRena (8 Mar 2013 às 20:42)

Gongas disse:


> parece que o pior já terá passado...a chuva vai diminuindo de intensidade e a trovoada segue para o interior.



Não será por muito tempo. Já lá vem mais festa atrás


----------



## telegram (8 Mar 2013 às 20:50)

A trovoada continua por aqui.

Forte


----------



## overcast (8 Mar 2013 às 21:40)

Aí vem mais precipitação..e eventualmente mais trovoada.


----------



## CptRena (8 Mar 2013 às 21:57)

Comboio de células que entram ali pela Figueira da Foz e de estendem até Viseu/Nelas.


----------



## Gongas (8 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

CptRena disse:


> Não será por muito tempo. Já lá vem mais festa atrás



è verdade, a trovoada continua, agora com fortes relampagos...e a chuva vai caindo moderada a forte.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 22:09)

Na Figueira da Foz está a ser uma noite incrivel por lá segundo o radar.
Trovoada e relampagos


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 22:10)

Por aqui, a trovoada está intensa!! Sabem até quando é que se vai manter, ou se vai entrar mais alguma célula que vai piorar a situação?


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 22:19)

Boas noites

Sigo com *14,0ºC*,céu nublado e vento moderado do quadrante SO.

As imagens de radar estão com bom aspecto,a precipitação moderada aproxima-se a passos largos.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2013 às 22:25)

A festa continua.  Trovoada e chuva forte. 

*DEA desde as 18h:*


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 22:29)

DaniFR disse:


> A festa continua.  Trovoada e chuva forte.
> 
> *DEA desde as 18h:*



Por aqui já não ouço nem vejo relâmpagos há cerca de 10 min. Será que já se foi embora? Eu até estava a gostar das fotografias de São Pedro


----------



## iceworld (8 Mar 2013 às 22:31)

Por aqui vai-se intensificando a trovoada e a chuva!!


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...0308/hzQrkoURCPgSfiMjwBOP/lis130308221031.jpg

já estão a entrar em lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 22:34)

david 6 disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...0308/hzQrkoURCPgSfiMjwBOP/lis130308221031.jpg
> 
> já estão a entrar em lisboa



Parece que sim, na faixa costeira dos concelhos de Mafra e Torres Vedras.
Venha ela.


----------



## overcast (8 Mar 2013 às 22:35)

Um raio brutal na câmera da Praia Grande ..


----------



## vitamos (8 Mar 2013 às 22:35)

E puff luz totalmente abaixo!!! Que noite esta em Coimbra...


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

Trovão bem forte agora.
A chuva forte tem sido acompanhada por granizo. 

Temperatura actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## supercell (8 Mar 2013 às 22:37)

Pelo que vejo daqui, para Coimbra deve estar a trovejar bem forte, é cada relâmpago que dá para ver a grandes distâncias... 



xD


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2013 às 22:38)

vitamos disse:


> E puff luz totalmente abaixo!!! Que noite esta em Coimbra...


Aqui ainda há luz, mas à pouco as lâmpadas deram sinal.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2013 às 22:39)

A noite segue calma por aqui. Mesmo que quisesse avistar algo para O-SO, o manto de nuvens baixas impossibilitar-me-ia.

14,0ºC e 90% de humidade.


----------



## vitamos (8 Mar 2013 às 22:40)

Infelizmente de onde estou, teria belas fotos de... prédios 

Volta a luz e parece que a situação acalmou um pouco, veremos...


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 22:42)




----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 22:43)

meu pai chegou agora e diz que pelo caminho já viu clarões lá para o fundo para oeste *.*
eles andem ai!!!! que venham eles!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 22:54)

A célula de Coimbra, quer-me parecer que já está em deslocamento para norte... Por aqui já são visíveis de novo, relâmpagos a sul. Parece que vou ter mais uns flashs


----------



## Pisfip (8 Mar 2013 às 22:59)

Estão a nascer mais células com potenciais interessantes. 
Festival de luzes por aqui. 
Encontro-me ainda na fronteira entre a faixa de nuvens instáveis e o céu limpo. 
Ao fim do dia, o cenário era muito bonito. 

Atuais, 15.6º (um pouco abafado)
Vento fraco


----------



## Pisfip (8 Mar 2013 às 23:04)

Agora não perdoa! Que assustador!


----------



## vitamos (8 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

A acalmia foi passageira... Chove fortemente acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

ouvi um trovão lá para o fundo, para oeste!!! está quase cá


----------



## quim_mane (8 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

Miguel96 disse:


>




Tá dificil pra fotos.
Demasiada chuva e granizo, não há condições para por o nariz na rua. 

Mas que o o espétáculo está a ser bom, lá isso está


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Mar 2013 às 23:08)

Daqui do Porto é visível o clarão no topo das células ai de Coimbra e arredores. O S.Pedro ai não esta a perdoar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 23:08)

Relâmpagos a Oeste daqui e bem jeitosos, _ida e volta_ e bem branquinhos, mas ainda longe. Pena que se dirijam para NE.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2013 às 23:11)

Alguma trovoada neste momento, ainda que ligeira. 

14,0ºC e 91% de humidade.


----------



## Savn (8 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Já chegou a trovoada aqui.


----------



## manganao (8 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Gilmet disse:


> Alguma trovoada neste momento, ainda que ligeira.
> 
> 14,0ºC e 91% de humidade.



já chegou a trovada aqui e chuva


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2013 às 23:13)

Por aqui também consigo avistar os clarões a NW no topo da nebulosidade.

A temperatura está a subir, bastante agradável o tempo lá fora com 14,4ºC e 88%HR. O vento sopra com maior intensidade, 25km/h de sul neste momento.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2013 às 23:14)

Precipitação a atingir todo o litoral centro:


----------



## FranciscoAlex (8 Mar 2013 às 23:15)

Após uma longa ausencia cá estou de novo a relatar de Torres Vedras e digo que isto por aqui está forte, trovoada que estremece portas e chuva fortissima que bate com muita força na janela. Se for como a madrugada anterior vai ser bonito


----------



## overcast (8 Mar 2013 às 23:16)

Aqui também já há trovoada, ainda que bastante longe!


----------



## ALV72 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:18)

Trovoada, chuva moderada e há pouco até granizo caíu aqui por Poiares.


----------



## JAlves (8 Mar 2013 às 23:22)

A manter-se a trajetória, a zona norte de Lisboa deve ser brindada por uma bela borrasca dentro de uma horita não?


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:23)

Belos clarões.  
Começou a chover (fraco).


----------



## manganao (8 Mar 2013 às 23:25)

porra grande trovão agora


----------



## Gongas (8 Mar 2013 às 23:26)

Por Coimbra continua a chuva e trovoada, embora já se afastando!
está assim ao longo de 4 horas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

Relâmpagos a NW/Norte, longe... Talvez daqui a uns minutos seja aqui


----------



## Pisfip (8 Mar 2013 às 23:30)

Saiu o Euromilhões em Portugal. Saiu mesmo, foram estas trovoadas! 
Que estrondos.
E que tombo na temperatura. 12.9º


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:32)

fogooo que susto, vou abrir a janela para analisar e qual é o meu espanto quando vejo um raio mesmo à minha frente, fogo ca susto


----------



## NfrG (8 Mar 2013 às 23:33)

Já ouvi o primeiro trovão por aqui.


----------



## dj_teko (8 Mar 2013 às 23:34)




----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2013 às 23:34)

O vento está a intensificar de Sudoeste, actuais 28km/h com a temperatura algo alta, 14,5ºC.

Os clarões vistos daqui são enormes e frequentes!


----------



## Jo83 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:35)

Parece-me que também troveja em Oeiras!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2013 às 23:36)

Dois relâmpagos caíram a cerca de 2 km a NO. Trovões bem audíveis.

14,0ºC e 91%.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:39)

Chove bem 
Agora mesmo foi registada uma rajada de 54 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

Chuva torrencial e bastante granizo!! Que temporal!!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuva torrencial e bastante granizo!! Que temporal!!



Onde ?


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Onde ?



Alcabideche(Cascais)


----------



## squidward (8 Mar 2013 às 23:50)

Por aqui já chove e troveja


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

é oficial já tou a ver um festival de relampagos, uns atras dos outros, mas chuva ainda nada, o vento vai aumentando mas fraco ainda


----------



## Rachie (8 Mar 2013 às 23:52)

Trovoada por aqui também...
Temperatura: 13.1º (há várias horas)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2013 às 23:54)

É visivel a pequena mancha em tons de laranja que passou aqui(Alcabidehe/Cascais).
Muito granizo, a temperatura desceu 4ºC.

T.actual: *10,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

Bastante trovoada, chuva forte e algum granizo! 

A temperatura caiu dos 14,0ºC para os *10,9ºC* actuais em poucos minutos!

*14,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## NfrG (8 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Chuva moderada e trovões constantes!

EDIT: começa a chover com intensidade.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Depois do jejum durante o dia, fomos brindados ás 23.20h.
Na passagem, rajada de 42.8 km/h, Rate de 33 mm/h.
A temperatura desceu dos 14.0ºC para os 11.0ºC em apenas 15 min. Actualmente estão 10.9ºC
Acumulado do dia 6.7 mm . (só começou a chover ás 23.11h)
Trovoada nos arredores.


----------



## squidward (8 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Chove com muita força agora!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 00:01)

Por aqui a festa teve uma pausa... Ou será que teve um fim? Bom o que é certo é que já há uns 15min que a trovoada não dá sinal de vida, a chuva vai sendo moderada a forte, com vento fraco. A temperatura está nos 8.7ºc.

Será que a célula se desviou do distrito de Viseu (sul)?


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2013 às 00:03)

A temperatura continua a subir, 14,9ºC com vento a 31km/h de SO.


----------



## Pisfip (9 Mar 2013 às 00:03)

E tudo o vento levou. 
Parou a chuva, e a trovoada move-se agora lentamente para o interior.
Temp. 11.2º Amanhã há mais. Até logo


----------



## dASk (9 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

Estou ansioso pela festa que vejo no radar a dirigir-se lentamente para aqui.. vai dar bumm  as meninas que sairam pra noitada hj do dia da mulher vão para casa com medo mais cedo eheh


----------



## anti-trovoadas (9 Mar 2013 às 00:07)

dASk disse:


> Estou ansioso pela festa que vejo no radar a dirigir-se lentamente para aqui.. vai dar bumm  as meninas que sairam pra noitada hj do dia da mulher vão para casa com medo mais cedo eheh



Já se vêm relâmpagos aqui na Moita.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

está a ir lentamente demais para o meu gosto  , eu quero festa  , ainda só tive festa de relampagos :C


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:09)

Temporal incrivel. 
Por agora tudo  mais calmo, o céu encontra-se bem estrelado. 
T.actual: *10,1ºC*


----------



## dASk (9 Mar 2013 às 00:09)

também vejo mas ainda estão longe a nw e oeste, ainda nem chega cá o som 

Edit: entretanto enquanto escrevia a mensagem ouvi o primeiro ronco


----------



## granizus (9 Mar 2013 às 00:09)

Belas bombas durante uns 20 minutos por aqui (São Domingos de Rana) 

Pelo radar ainda pode vir mais qualquer coisa, mas o grosso da precipitação parece já ter passado


----------



## anti-trovoadas (9 Mar 2013 às 00:09)

dASk disse:


> também vejo mas ainda estão longe a nw e oeste, ainda nem chega cá o som



Chegou o som agora mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

vento a aumentar de intensidade, mas nada de especial ainda, neste momento já está completamente nublado o céu e continuo a ver relâmpagos para oeste, mas só isso

EDIT: tá a começar a pingar *.* vamos lá ver


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2013 às 00:14)

Vários relâmpagos a Oeste, já se ouvem inclusive alguns trovões.

Sigo com 15,0ºC e vento moderado de SO.


----------



## Rachie (9 Mar 2013 às 00:20)

Desde o início o festival, que ainda dura mas mais longe, já caiu granizo e a temperatura caiu até aos 9.5º (9.6º agora).

Tentei fotografar os relâmpagos mas estava sem sorte nenhuma e prestes a desistir (com o cartão praticamente cheio) e eis que consigo isto 

Antes:






Durante:





Depois:


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:22)

está mesmo a chegar *.* , está a começar a pingar e estou a começar a ver relampagos mais regularmente


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mar 2013 às 00:23)

Por aqui já acalmou, agora não chove e a trovoada afastou. Temperatura actual: *9,1ºC*
A mínima de ontem foi de *8,9ºC*. 

A estação de Coimbra(Bencanta) acumulou *29,3mm*, das 20h até às 23h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2013 às 00:23)

Mas que festarola!

Por aqui já passou. Chuva diluvial, talvez com algum granizo à mistura, mas com muita e boa trovoada! Frequência espetacular e uma orquestra fenomenal!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 00:24)

Rachie disse:


> Desde o início o festival, que ainda dura mas mais longe, já caiu granizo e a temperatura caiu até aos 9.5º (9.6º agora).
> 
> Tentei fotografar os relâmpagos mas estava sem sorte nenhuma e prestes a desistir (com o cartão praticamente cheio) e eis que consigo isto
> 
> A noite virou dia


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:26)

Interessante esta descida da temperatura,bastou o vento rodar para NO, e o ar ficou logo bem fresco.Sigo com *9,9ºC*, vento fraco NO,e céu encoberto.


----------



## Rachie (9 Mar 2013 às 00:26)

Deve estar por Alverca neste momento, segundo vejo daqui


----------



## Rachie (9 Mar 2013 às 00:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A noite virou dia



Foi mesmo  Tinha outra muito fraquinha e de repente.

Vocês aqui é que são responsáveis, que eu até tenho medo de trovoadas


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:29)

eu tou a tentar fotografar relâmpagos mas não consigo apanhar nada ahah, eles são muito rápidos


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Bela trovoada, sim senhor.
Água até dentro dos boxers! Enfim... 

Caneças acumulou somente 8mm. Pela molha que apanhei aqui onde moro, e pela quantidade de água que ia pela a estrada a baixo, julguei que tivesse caído pelo menos o dobro.

O mês segue, em Caneças, com 108mm.


----------



## Rachie (9 Mar 2013 às 00:34)

david 6 disse:


> eu tou a tentar fotografar relâmpagos mas não consigo apanhar nada ahah, eles são muito rápidos



Tens de por a máquina para fotografar em modo contínuo, ficar a carregar no botão e... ter MUITA pacência....


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2013 às 00:35)

Grande diluvio que acabou de se abater por aqui, com bastante granizo e alguma trovoada.

Rajada máxima de 50km/h.


----------



## dASk (9 Mar 2013 às 00:35)

chegou  chuva fortíssima e trovoada a montes, de estremecer o prédio


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:37)

bom relampago com trovao de seguida prai meia duzia de segundos depois  , em termos de chuva ainda tá naquela chuva fraca para moderada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2013 às 00:37)

E é o que se arranja


----------



## Rachie (9 Mar 2013 às 00:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E é o que se arranja



Eh lá!!! Muito boas. Estiveram mesmo aí por cima


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:47)

chove torrencialmente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
vento forte!!!!!!
relampagos e trovoes que até fazem tremer as janelas e portas!!!!!


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2013 às 00:53)

Foi de pouca dura, já não chove e apenas se acumularam 2,4mm.

O granizo batia com alguma intensidade nas portas e janelas


----------



## cactus (9 Mar 2013 às 00:53)

david 6 disse:


> chove torrencialmente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> vento forte!!!!!!
> relampagos e trovoes que até fazem tremer as janelas e portas!!!!!



Igual por aqui chuvada, granizo, trovoada , relampagos !


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:57)

bahh ja acabou -.- desgraça para isto 
mas até foram 5/10min muito intensos


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2013 às 00:57)

Boas fotos Duarte, não tava em casa, não deu pra captar nada .

Por aqui choveu ainda razoavelmente, 3 mm em pouco tempo, a temperatura é que caiu cerca de 3ºC em pouco tempo.

De momento 10,9ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## windchill (9 Mar 2013 às 00:59)

Ainda rendeu isto...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2013 às 01:01)

Lisboa!!

Uns belos 10/15 minutos de forte trovoada e chuva acompanhada de granizo de pequenas dimensões.
Fortes rajadas de vento a acompanhar a célula, que acabaram por arrancar a clarabóia das escadas do prédio em frente!!! Estrago que vi ao vivo, ainda pode ver onde acabou por cair... estão agora os moradores com os bombeiros de roda dos estragos no topo do prédio... Possivelmente um pequeno fenómeno de Downburst associado à squall-line.

A temperatura caio dos 14.3ºC para os 10.5ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2013 às 01:03)

Em Setúbal outra desilusão a trovoada morreu mesmo ao passar aqui em cima e voltou a ficar ativa já no interior 

Apenas choveu 0,8mm que fiasco de trovoada aqui


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2013 às 01:04)

Belas fotos pessoal!


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mar 2013 às 01:20)

Boas

Cheguei agora do Cabo da Roca, muito bom espectáculo.






Redeu isto e mais algumas coisas 

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (9 Mar 2013 às 01:22)

Boa noite. 

A trovoada aqui ainda deu um pouco de espectáculo mas só consegui apanhar clarões devido à nebulosidade baixa, que dá cabo da paciência de um gajo... 

Enfim, ainda deu para assistir a alguma coisa. 

O IM diz que hoje há mais. Será?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 02:20)

Boas fotos
_________

Sigo com *11,8ºC* ,céu encoberto e vento moderado de SO.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2013 às 02:29)

Por aqui sigo com 12,0ºC e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2013 às 10:30)

Boas

Aqui de madrugada não choveu mais nada depois daquele fiasco de trovoada...

A manha está a ser de sol e tempo ameno estão 16,1ºc

A mínima foi de 12,4ºC

Para a tarde vai haver um agravamento do tempo com a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial a partir do meio da tarde


----------



## Pinhalnovo (9 Mar 2013 às 11:10)

miguel disse:


> Em Setúbal outra desilusão a trovoada morreu mesmo ao passar aqui em cima e voltou a ficar ativa já no interior
> 
> Apenas choveu 0,8mm que fiasco de trovoada aqui



É verdade e olha que eu estava no Hotel do Sado, um sitio privilegiado para fotografar esse tipo de eventos, mas acabei por não conseguir fotografar nada, a trovoada mal chegou a terra........fiasco........


----------



## MeteoSetubal (9 Mar 2013 às 12:43)

A noite ontem em Setubal foi mesmo uma decepção. Já mais a norte o panorama esteve um pouco mais animado.

Neste momento Setubal segue com 18ºC.

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 12:57)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui(Vale da Mangancha), sigo com 15,2ºC,vento forte e céu encoberto/algumas abertas. Por volta das 10he15 caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte.
_______________________

Ribeira do Cheleiros(Mafra), a mesma linha de água que desagua na praia da Foz do Lisandro,belo caudal.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2013 às 13:01)

Salvé.

Depois das 2h da madrugada, o ambiente acalmou consideravelmente.

Mínima de *10,4ºC* e actuais 15,6ºC com 71% de humidade e vento moderado a forte de SO (225º).

1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## quim_mane (9 Mar 2013 às 14:12)

em Coimbra foram 3 horinhas bem passdas, mas lá prá 1:00 parou e ficou trudo tranquilo.

Hoje de manhã parecia primavera, céu praticamente limpo, sol bom e quentinho.

Entretanto chuva e céu escuro


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 14:18)

por aqui agora está sol com algumas nuvens, até agora 3.6mm acumulados e o vento está moderado com umas rajadas interessantes, pelo radar parece vir ai algo do mar


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mar 2013 às 14:21)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *16ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Mínima de *8,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 15:34)

rio sorraia

isto é suposto haver uma estrada aqui e uma ponte


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2013 às 15:36)

as marés no tejo também podem influir penso eu... Por acaso não sei até onde chegam as marés no tejo... No guadiana chegam a mértola mas já só as maiores.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 15:40)

Agreste disse:


> as marés no tejo também podem influir penso eu... Por acaso não sei até onde chegam as marés no tejo... No guadiana chegam a mértola mas já só as maiores.



aqui nesta zona já não, durante a tarde o rio nunca sobe e desce, lá mais para o lado por exemplo em benavente é que acho que a maré do tejo já influencia, está inundação por natureza


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 17:17)

passou aguaceiro, 4mm acumulados, agora o sol já espreita e o vento já diminui de intensidade


----------



## Templariu (9 Mar 2013 às 19:01)

grande carga de agua que deve tar a vir para Tomar...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 19:23)

Boas.

Por aqui nos arredores de Mafra, a tarde foi bastante ventosa, o céu esteve sempre encoberto, já a chuva, nem vê-la , apenas pingou.

_______________

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado,vento forte e *13,0ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2013 às 19:29)

Mais uma linha de instabilidade vai agora cruzar o litoral centro, do litoral para o interior ...


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma linha de instabilidade vai agora cruzar o litoral centro, do litoral para o interior ...



Já a estou a ver... Mas não sei se chega ao sul do Distrito de Viseu (Tondela)? Consegue saber Gerofil?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 19:44)

Ouvi agora mesmo trovejar e observei alguns clarões,vindos de Oeste,mais ou menos na zona de Ribamar/Praia de Ribeira d´ilhas(Mafra).


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

Em Coimbra já há alguma animação? A célula já está a chegar ao sul Coimbra segundo o radar, mas já deve ter chegado!


----------



## ALV72 (9 Mar 2013 às 20:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Em Coimbra já há alguma animação? A célula já está a chegar ao sul Coimbra segundo o radar, mas já deve ter chegado!



Aqui em Poiares não se passa nada, deve ter passado ao lado !


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 20:45)

Fez-se luz. 

Peço desculpa pela qualidade, a net neste local é bastante má, fui forçado a tirar foto de baixa resolucao de forma a conseguir publicar este registo.






*A fazer seguimento a partir do vale da mangancha( Mafra), próximo do Sobral da Abelheira.*


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2013 às 20:47)

Trovoada a passar a norte de Odivelas.

Para já, sem chuva.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mar 2013 às 20:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Em Coimbra já há alguma animação? A célula já está a chegar ao sul Coimbra segundo o radar, mas já deve ter chegado!


Por aqui está tudo calmo. A célula passou a sul de Coimbra, não atingiu esta zona, e não se avista qualquer trovoada a sul.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 20:49)

ALV72 disse:


> Aqui em Poiares não se passa nada, deve ter passado ao lado !



Pois, também é de referir que a célula está mais concentrada, penso eu, no distrito de Lisboa!


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 20:53)

A célula está a ir em direção ao distrito da Guarda segundo a imagem das 20:40 do radar!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 21:22)

A trovoada já avançou para este,agora cai um aguaceiro fortissimo. 






*A fazer seguimento a partir do vale da mangancha( Mafra), próximo do Sobral da Abelheira.*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

Sigo com *12,0ºC* , chuva fraca e vento forte.
Aproxima-se mais animação.


*A fazer seguimento a partir do vale da mangancha( Mafra), próximo do Sobral da Abelheira.*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2013 às 22:12)

Observei agora um relâmpago a NO, mas ainda longe.

13,2ºC actuais, com 82% de humidade e 16,9 km/h de SSO (202º). 1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

Há 15 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

Aguaceiro bastante forte.
Muita trovada a passar a sul desta zona, provavelmente entrou pela zona da Ericeira/Foz do Lisandro/São Julião.
Aos anos que não via tanta trovada.

*A fazer seguimento a partir do vale da mangancha( Mafra), próximo do Sobral da Abelheira.*


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2013 às 22:39)

Então vocês aí em cima não se cansam de trovoada! Mandem lá qualquer coisita aqui para baixo!

Aproveitem e metam fotos, que a malta agradece!


----------



## NfrG (9 Mar 2013 às 22:42)

Alerta amarelo atè às 02:59 para os distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Castelo Branco, Évora e Setúbal com previsão de "Aguaceiros por vezes fortes, sendo pontualmente acompanhados de granizo, trovoada e rajadas de vento."


----------



## FranciscoAlex (9 Mar 2013 às 22:55)

A luz dá sinal, troveja e a chuva começa.


----------



## thunderhunter (9 Mar 2013 às 22:57)

Boa noite, ve se flashs a oeste mas ainda longe. chove fraco o é vento fraco com algumas rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

Chove forte neste momento, com granizo e trovoada à mistura. Semelhante à noite de ontem. 

12,8ºC e 84% de humidade.

*5,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## NfrG (9 Mar 2013 às 23:01)

Já troveja aqui também.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

Caiu algum granizo (diâmetro ~ 3 mm), mas já abrandou.

*7,0 mm* acumulados e 11,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

Chuva forte e trovoada frequente!

Assim dá gosto!


----------



## thunderhunter (9 Mar 2013 às 23:13)

chove moderado o vento continua fraco a trovoada bem mais perto.


----------



## tucha (9 Mar 2013 às 23:14)

A chegar os olivais norte, perto do parque das Nações parece que vem mesmo da zona de odivelas...alguns relampagos dispersos e demorados no tempo...sem chuva ainda, um trovão mais audivel mesmo agora...quase  à mesma hora de ontem...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2013 às 23:33)

Bela chuvada com trovoada potente que passou por aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2013 às 23:53)

E esta noite deu isto:


----------



## MeteoSetubal (9 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

Boas fotos, principalmente a ultima


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

Trovoada a Norte de Lisboa ainda agora.
De onde estou foi o melhor que apanhei 

Relâmpagos pelos 0.36 e 1.37


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Montijo -


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2013 às 00:10)

Às 23h10 caiu aqui um violento aguaceiro, com queda de saraiva, e muito granizo à mistura.
Os vídeos não são muito elucidativos disso, mas é o melhor que consegui.

Imagem de radar a essa hora, com um ponto vermelho mesmo sobre a minha localidade.






Primeiro vídeo, aquando o aguaceiro aumentou de intensidade, e começou a cair granizo.
Saraiva ao 0:45, com zoom aos 1:12. (Ver em 720hd)



Segundo vídeo, altura em que granizava e chovia de forma muito violenta. (Ver em 720hd)


Apesar de não ser percetível, o relvado do jardim ficou coberto de gelo.
(1:02 - É visível as marcas de gelo, após a passagem do carro)


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mar 2013 às 00:17)

AnDré disse:


> Às 23h10 caiu aqui um violento aguaceiro, com queda de saraiva, e muito granizo à mistura.
> Os vídeos não são muito elucidativos disso, mas é o melhor que consegui.
> 
> Imagem de radar a essa hora, com um ponto vermelho mesmo sobre a minha localidade.
> ...



Belos registos André! Grande chuvada!


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2013 às 00:33)

Tempo sereno por aqui, com 13,7ºC e vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2013 às 00:35)

Entre as 22h e a 0h houve bastantes clarões por aqui, trovões poucos. Alguma chuva mas nada de especial, ontem o acumulado foi de 3,8 mm e hoje ainda não registei mais nada embora tenha pingado. As pingas é que são típicas de cumulo, cada diâmetro  .


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2013 às 01:21)

desde as 21h +ou- que vejo relampagos, agora vim de coruche só se ve relampagos dos bons , tambem já caiu uma bela chuvada, por enquanto não, de noite com as luzes a bater nas cheias do rio sorraia e com relampagos fica um espetaculo


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2013 às 02:09)

Noite de fiasco até ao momento, 13,0ºC com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mar 2013 às 05:37)

Boa noite ou bom dia.
Por aqui tem sido tudo, mas mesmo tudo ao lado, estou numa bolha repelente...
Mais uma que nada quis com esta zona à cerca de 20/30 min. Ainda houve actividade eléctrica ao longe mas nada mais, e acumulei uns fantásticos 0.2 mm.
Enfim, vou dormir com 12.0ºc. Até amanhã malta.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2013 às 05:45)

Boa madrugada,

Abateu-se há pouco um aguaceiro torrencial, com alguma trovoada e bastante granizo, ainda com um tamanho considerável, que me acordou e deixou um pouco assustado 

Sigo com 11,2ºC e vento fraco. 3mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2013 às 09:06)

Boas pessoal.

Ontem entre as 22he30/ 23h,caiu uma tempestade brutal,acompanhada por trovoada intensa(caíram vários raios aqui perto(+ou-800m),granizo,chuva torrencial e muito vento.
A luz foi-se, eram umas 22he35m(só voltou há pouco) que coincidiu com a queda de um raio.
Aqui a casa estremeceu toda, nem sei como é que os vidros não racharam,impressionante,para dizer a verdade fiquei com bastante nervoso.
O radar não engana, ve-se(22h50m) uma mancha em tons de laranja que entrou na zona.Esta bela celula entrou na area da praia ribeira d´ilhas e foi seguindo para Este, passando por algumas localidades, Santo Isidoro,Monte Godel,Pucariça,Pedra Amassada e Monte bom(Vale da Mangancha).Todas estas localidades ficaram sem luz, durante umas 10 horas.Acho que o unico membro daqui da zona que tambem pode relatar este temporal é o Peteluis, dado que reside na Picanceira,aldeia bastante próxima desta zona.Em termos de fotos/videos nada, ontem fiquei sem bateria nas 2 maquinas e no telemovel,foi pena. Hoje consegui tirar algumas fotos das marcas da agua e respectivos estragos,mais logo publicarei varios registos.
_________

Minima: 10,6ºC
T.actual: 11,8ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Mar 2013 às 09:53)

Boas

Na zona de carnaxide acabou de passar uma célula que descarregou granizo, seguindo para
Este.

Abraços


----------



## peteluis (10 Mar 2013 às 10:21)

Nao estava na zona, pelo radar avisei os meus familiares na ericeira e mafra do que estava para ocorrer, o meu irmao na ericeira diz que foi muito violenta a queda de chuva ate que ficou sem electricidade, so consegui falar com eles novamente hoje as 8h30. As meus Pais relatam tambem a violencia da trovoada, que fazem tremer a casa toda.



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Ontem entre as 22he30/ 23h,caiu uma tempestade brutal,acompanhada por trovoada intensa(caíram vários raios aqui perto(+ou-800m),granizo,chuva torrencial e muito vento.
> A luz foi-se, eram umas 22he35m(só voltou há pouco) que coincidiu com a queda de um raio.
> ...


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2013 às 12:01)

Boas

Em Setúbal foi mais do mesmo a ver passar a trovoada ao longe 

A meio da madrugada foi o momento principal devido a um forte aguaceiro de granizo!!

Tenho acumulado desde as 00h 7,6mm o rain rate máximo chegou aos 93,6mm/h (05:26)

Mínima foi de 10,4ºC

Agora está bastante sol e tempo ameno 16,2ºC

vejo de novo um aumento dos aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir do meio ou fim da tarde...


----------



## Rachie (10 Mar 2013 às 12:37)

Boas. 
Pelas 2:30 da manhã no IC19 via-se alguns relâmpagos para os lados do Montijo, mas pelo radar penso que estivessem um bocado longe. 

A mínima foi de 9.9º (provavelmente aqui também caiu granizo mas não ouvi). 
Sigo agora com 14.2º. Estava sol há bocado mas já se foi...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2013 às 12:52)

Bom dia.

De momento cai um intenso aguaceiro na região Sul da Serra de Sintra.

Por aqui, apenas céu encoberto (ainda) e 13,9ºC com 65% de humidade e vento moderado a forte do quadrante Oeste.

Mínima de *11,5ºC* e *3,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Bastien (10 Mar 2013 às 12:56)

Esta zona a norte de Lisboa, nos últimos dias tem sido contemplada diariamente com a passagem de trovoadas. No entanto a de sexta feira passada por volta 6 horas da manhã, foi bastante violenta acompanhada de chuva forte durante cerca de 40 minutos, que provocou a subida rápida do caudal do rio Trancão e galgou as margens, tendo inundado campos e algumas habitações nas margens.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2013 às 13:35)

Passou, há instantes, mais aguaceiro forte por aqui, acompanhado de granizo.

Aqui, o evento, já excedeu e muito as minhas expectativas, tanto no que diz respeito à trovoada, como à precipitação. Os terrenos estão saturados.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mar 2013 às 13:37)

Boa tarde, desde o ínicio desta semana que passou aqui por Almada a trovoada por incrivel que possa parecer passou sempre toda ao lado, basicamente foi tudo para Lisboa mas ainda assim deu para apreciar uns bonitos aparatos eléctricos ao longe.
Posso afirmar que no Laranjeiro a unica coisa de interessante que se passou neste tempo todo foi hoje de manhã um violento aguaceiro de granizo durante cerca de 5 minutos que me deixou a varanda quase toda branquinha.
Considero portanto uma desilusão mas apesar de tudo penso que esta zona até teve uns acumulados interessantes .
Por agora segue tudo calmo com Céu parcialmente nublado,Vento moderado com rajadas e temperatura nos 14,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2013 às 13:39)

6.7mm acumulados até agora







esse aguaceiro que falam está a chegar aqui, já se vê escuro perto, vamos lá ver no que dá


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2013 às 13:50)

Destaque para a precipitação dos últimos 6 dias por aqui vai em *65,0mm*

Agora estão 15,7ºC, 65%Hr, 1009,5hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2013 às 13:54)

caiu chuva fraca, apanhei só a ponta do escuro


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2013 às 14:01)

peteluis disse:


> Nao estava na zona, pelo radar avisei os meus familiares na ericeira e mafra do que estava para ocorrer, o meu irmao na ericeira diz que foi muito violenta a queda de chuva ate que ficou sem electricidade, so consegui falar com eles novamente hoje as 8h30. As meus Pais relatam tambem a violencia da trovoada, que fazem tremer a casa toda.



Boas
Exacto, isto foi incrível, os meus familares até rezaram. mas felizmente tudo correu bem,os raios não caíram junto á casa e não houve inundações no vale porque o mesmo apresenta alguma inclinação, água da ribeira ia disparada para a aldeia da Pedra Amassada.
________________________

Ontem ao final da tarde coloquei um datalogger,ate deu jeito para identificar a mudança de temperatura com a passagem da célula/queda de granizo. ( temporal foi das 22:30 ate às 23:00).





A dita celula(22h50m 9/3/13)




A bela da trovoada.Qual é a interpretação deste valor em termos de magnitude/intensidade?





Algumas fotos das marcas da agua.




















A ribeira que passa junto ao vale da Mangancha, quando regressou a calmia/céu estrelado, ou seja por volta da meia noite, a ribeira quase que galgava a ponte.Infelizmente é impossivel saber o valor exacto da precipitação, mas observando os terrenos/linha de agua, acredito que tenha caído entre 20/25 mm
Enfim,meia hora incrivel.
____________________________________


----------



## Trovão Almada (10 Mar 2013 às 14:08)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde, desde o ínicio desta semana que passou aqui por Almada a trovoada por incrivel que possa parecer passou sempre toda ao lado, basicamente foi tudo para Lisboa mas ainda assim deu para apreciar uns bonitos aparatos eléctricos ao longe.
> Posso afirmar que no Laranjeiro a unica coisa de interessante que se passou neste tempo todo foi hoje de manhã um violento aguaceiro de granizo durante cerca de 5 minutos que me deixou a varanda quase toda branquinha.
> Considero portanto uma desilusão mas apesar de tudo penso que esta zona até teve uns acumulados interessantes .
> Por agora segue tudo calmo com Céu parcialmente nublado,Vento moderado com rajadas e temperatura nos 14,5ºC



e verdade parece que temos algo em almada que as trovoadas nao chegam ca .passa tudo ao lado


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2013 às 14:20)

Trovão Almada disse:


> e verdade parece que temos algo em almada que as trovoadas nao chegam ca .passa tudo ao lado



Adiciona também Corroios, sff.


----------



## Trovão Almada (10 Mar 2013 às 14:27)

Lightning disse:


> Adiciona também Corroios, sff.


 e verdade em corroios e igual.parece que voces aí têm repelente para trovoadas .... mas acho que a margem sul toda e assim


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2013 às 14:29)

Podem adicionar ai também ao repelente Setúbal 

Temperatura em descida estão agora 14,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2013 às 14:30)

Por aqui ocorreu um aguaceiro entre as 8h e 9h que rendeu 3,0 mm.

Agora 13,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoSetubal (10 Mar 2013 às 14:31)

Trovão Almada disse:


> e verdade em corroios e igual.parece que voces aí têm repelente para trovoadas .... mas acho que a margem sul toda e assim



Ja agora metam Setubal nisso tambem


----------



## Trovão Almada (10 Mar 2013 às 14:32)

miguel disse:


> Podem adicionar ai também ao repelente Setúbal
> 
> Temperatura em descida estão agora 14,6ºC



confirma-se .é geral. a partir do rio tejo para baixo nao temos direito a umas valentes trovoadas


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2013 às 14:34)

Bom, aproveito e deixo também a minha lamentação, apenas 3,9mm acumulados e 3 trovoes ao fim da madrugada.

Espero que daqui a umas horas expluda alguma coisa para aqui...

Actuais 14,7ºC.


----------



## Trovão Almada (10 Mar 2013 às 14:36)

eheh ate estou admirado de no dia 21-02 termos tido aquelas trovoadas.ultimamente tem passado tudo ao lado


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2013 às 14:47)

Passou a pouco um aguaceiro muito rápido largou mais 0,4mm para juntar ao acumulado do dia que é de 7,8mm ainda assim tendo em conta os valores muito baixos aqui perto está muito bom!

15,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2013 às 14:49)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado, seguindo com *6,3 mm* acumulados.

12,5ºC de temperatura e 79% de humidade. 27,4 km/h de O (270º) e 1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2013 às 17:27)

Tarde de muito sol, embora com períodos de muita nebulosidade.

Actuais 14,3ºC com 78%HR e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.
Pressão atmosférica de 1010.7hPa.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *15,7ºC *(às 13h09)
Temperatura mínima: *10,4ºC* (às 06h36)
Rajada máxima: *37,8km/h* de *SO *(às 15h13)
_____
Precipitação acumulada: *3,9mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2013 às 20:32)

Aguaceiro bastante forte em Alcabideche. 
___________

Segundo os dados disponilibilizados pelo IPMA referentes às descargas electricas, ontem entre as 22:50 e 22:53, foram registados 2 raios poderosos, -247kAmp  -229kAmp no Sobral da Abelheira(Mafra), um deles no topo de uma colina e outro junto ao centro da vila.Os tais que fizeram estremecer a casa inteira, la no vale da Mangancha. A distância entre os raios e o vale da Manganha(Mafra) foi de 3kms, estrondo incrivel.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (10 Mar 2013 às 21:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo os dados disponilibilizados pelo IPMA referentes às descargas electricas, ontem entre as 22:50 e 22:53, foram registados 2 raios poderosos, -247kAmp  -229kAmp no Sobral da Abelheira(Mafra), um deles no topo de uma colina e outro junto ao centro da vila.Os tais que fizeram estremecer a casa inteira, la no vale da Mangancha. A distância entre os raios e o vale da Manganha(Mafra) foi de 3kms, estrondo incrivel.



Interessante. Eu tenho casa no Sobral da Abelheira, é do meu avô, e hoje estive lá e ele disse-me que ontem a trovoada foi tão forte que a casa estremecia por todos os cantos, ele disse que não se lembrava de ouvir trovões tão fortes nos últimos anos e também me disse que pela violência do estrondo que tinha caído algum raio ali perto e assim o confirmo. Deve ter sido assustador e logo quando eu não estava lá aquilo aconteceu.

Aqui por Torres vai pingando e faz algum vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Interessante. Eu tenho casa no Sobral da Abelheira, é do meu avô, e hoje estive lá e ele disse-me que ontem a trovoada foi tão forte que a casa estremecia por todos os cantos, ele disse que não se lembrava de ouvir trovões tão fortes nos últimos anos e também me disse que pela violência do estrondo que tinha caído algum raio ali perto e assim o confirmo. Deve ter sido assustador e logo quando eu não estava lá aquilo aconteceu.
> 
> Aqui por Torres vai pingando e faz algum vento.



Boas

Aquilo ontem foi agreste, nem dá para explicar a tamanha potência, aquelas explosões parecia que estávamos em Cabul, gostei de ver mas ao mesmo tempo foi assustador.Os meus familiares também me disseram o mesmo, aos anos que não assistiam a uma trovoada tão intensa.Sei que os raios mais potentes foram nessa zona porque tirei a informação do site do IPMA, de todas as descargas eléctricas ocorridas entre as 19h e 23horas, e as respectivas coordenadas, o que ajudou a localizar pormenorizadamente os raios.E a chuva torrencial,granizo e vento? Foi mesmo o menu completo.
Já agora deixo aqui os locais exactos onde ocorreram os 3 raios.






______________

Sigo com *12,5* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2013 às 23:50)

Aqui tem chovido e o acumulado é de 9,2mm 

12,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Ontem o acumulado ficou-se pelos 6,3mm.
Início de madrugada com aguaceiros que já renderam 0,6mm.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2013 às 00:09)

Aqui o novo dia inicia com um belo aguaceiro já contabiliza 1,2mm

12,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2013 às 01:09)

Um aguaceiro também por aqui. Desde as 00h, sigo com *2,0 mm* acumulados.

11,8ºC actuais e 88% de humidade, com 17,6 km/h de ONO (292º) e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2013 às 12:30)

sigo com 6.7mm acumulados, 15.6º C, 78% humidade com 4.2 km/h, rajada maxima de 28.8 km/h, isto agora com estação é um espectáculo


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2013 às 15:03)

Boas tardes

Condições actuais em _*Alcabideche*_:

Céu: *Encoberto*
Temperatura: *14,6ºC*
Humidade: *65%*
Vento: *32 km/h do quadrante Noroeste*
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0horas: *1,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2013 às 17:09)

Boas

Mínima de 12,0ºC
Máxima de 15,8ºC

Tem vindo a chover em forma de aguaceiros ao longo do dia o acumulado vai em 6,6mm

Agora estão 12,5ºC, 81%Hr,1012,5hpa e vento fraco

A chuva vai aumentar de intensidade e persistência para o fim do dia


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2013 às 17:58)

Mais um dia molhado, 4,0 mm.

12,5ºC e vento fraco de sul neste momento.


----------



## dASk (11 Mar 2013 às 18:42)

muito frio em altura e temperaturas bem amenas à superfície... isto dará muita chuva certo? parece que a frente está a estacionar no vale do tejo onde é mais intensa a precipitação!


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2013 às 18:50)

boa tarde!

Dia de aguaceiros pela Grande Lisboa, por agora 12ºC em Linda-a-Velha.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2013 às 18:57)

Temperatura actual: *10,6ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,8 mm*
Vento: *13 km/h de NO*
_________

Perspectiva-se uma madrugada animada.


----------



## Lousano (11 Mar 2013 às 19:39)

Boa noite.

Dia de aguaceiros bem abundantes que acumularam até ao momento 11,7mm.

Este mês já segue com 97mm.

Tactual: 9,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2013 às 20:11)

Boas

Por aqui a máxima foi de 14,8ºC, já a mínima ficou-se nos 11,3ºC, a uma décima de ser batida actualmente. 

A precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite é de apenas 3mm, dos quais metade foram acumulados na última hora.


----------



## Rachie (11 Mar 2013 às 20:47)

Mínima: 9.4º
Máxima: 15.4º
Actual: 10.4º (já esteve em 9.8º esta tarde)


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2013 às 21:03)

Faz agora 2h que chove sem parar e o acumulado já vai em 11,2mm hoje

11,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2013 às 21:09)

miguel disse:


> Faz agora 2h que chove sem parar e o acumulado já vai em 11,2mm hoje
> 
> 11,6ºC



Estou a ver o jogo do Setúbal, o relvado já está bem encharcado.
___________________________

*Alcabideche* segue com *2,8 mm* , chuva fraca e vento forte.


----------



## dASk (11 Mar 2013 às 21:43)

vai chovendo moderado com períodos de maior intensidade, 8mm acumualdos e 11,6º


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

Aqui apenas vai pingando fraco e pouco está a acumular na ultima hora ainda estou com 11,6mm

Temperatura 11,7ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2013 às 23:21)

A chuva continua a cair mas muito fraca!!

Vou com 12,2mm até agora

Temperatura de 11,5ºC e vento fraco!! Não entendo bem a previsão de vento forte pa madrugada mas ok...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

Vai chovendo espaçadamente, acumulado já de 5,8 mm.

Arrefeceu, depois de uma máxima de 14,2ºC, de momento estou com 10,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2013 às 00:42)

Boa noite, ontem a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 10,6ºC, registada às 23h57. Precipitação acumulada durante o dia de ontem: 4,5mm.

Também não entendo o aviso amarelo do vento, por parte do IPMA, estive agora a analisar os modelos, prevê-se vento fraco a muito fraco. Talvez seja mais la para o fim da madrugada e sobretudo na região de Sines (neste caso justifica-se o aviso para o distrito de Setúbal).

Uma boa noite!


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2013 às 01:13)

Boa noite!

Final de tarde e inicio de noite marcada pela chuva fraca/moderada aqui por Linda-a-Velha.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2013 às 09:46)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima(deverá ser batida por volta das 22h): *9,5ºC*
Temperatura actual: *12,2ºC*
Precipitação acumulada(desde as 0horas): *3,8mm*


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2013 às 12:09)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a madrugada rendeu apenas 6,2mm esperava um pouco mais!!  quanto a vento tal como disse ontem não percebi onde estava a ser visto ventos de até 70 ou 80km/h mas enfim... a minha rajada máxima até agora foi de 19km/h 

Agora céu encoberto e 13,8ºC, 77%Hr, 1007,8hpa e vento fraco

A torneira fechou por aqui até ao próximo Sábado altura em que vai voltar a chover

Foram 10 dias seguidos de precipitação que renderam no total aqui 85,2mm


----------



## F_R (12 Mar 2013 às 17:14)

Em Abrantes vamos nos 13,4ºC depois de uma máxima de 16,1ºC

Nada de chuva hoje


----------



## Pinhalnovo (12 Mar 2013 às 18:55)

Aqui por Pinhal Novo foi assim que terminou a tarde


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2013 às 19:05)

Boas, por aqui a máxima foi de 15,6ºC, mínima a ser feita até à meia noite.
A chuva rendeu 3,9mm.

Aqui fica o gráfico referente à intensidade do vento durante a madrugada


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2013 às 19:28)

Boa noite.

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento, com 10,7ºC de temperatura, depois de uma máxima de *13,9ºC*.

79% de humidade e 1007 hPa de pressão. 5,8 km/h de NO (315º).

*7,4 mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2013 às 19:30)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,7ºC

A minima ainda será feita até as 00h

Afinal poderá ainda chover alguma coisa nas próximas horas e a temperatura cair alguns graus com esses aguaceiros devido ao muito ar frio em altura que entra por esta altura

Temperatura atual 12,1ºC


----------



## dASk (12 Mar 2013 às 19:31)

Ainda ninguém reparou ou ela não chega cá? vejo no radar umas boas células já em Lx e a deslocar-se para aqui e parecem ter alguma percipitação 

Edit: afinal não vi sozinho


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2013 às 19:41)

boas
máxima de 15.3º C
minima à espera dela :P
actual 11.9º C
vento 10.8km/h, rajada máxima 30.8km/h
percipitação 5mm
pressão 1005 hpa

eu pensava que já me tinha despedido da chuva até sábado, afinal reparo no radar que vem ai algo :O


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2013 às 19:41)

Vai chovendo, 4,6 mm, a partir de amanhã por fim iremos ter algum tempo, já levamos quase 15 dias de chuva .

10,4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2013 às 19:42)

Boas noites

Sigo com *10,8ºC* e vento moderado.
Acumulado:* 4,3 mm*
Parece que vem aí uma boa célula,mais uns minutos e passa por aqui.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2013 às 19:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai chovendo, 4,6 mm, a partir de amanhã por fim iremos ter algum tempo, já levamos quase 15 dias de chuva .
> 
> 10,4ºC e vento fraco de SW.



10 dias!!

12.1ºC temperatura estagnada


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2013 às 20:09)

lol esses aguaceiros foram todos a vida não sobrou grande coisa depois de passar o tejo 

12,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2013 às 20:11)

bah, chegaram cá fracos, só molhou o chão nem deu para acumular nada


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2013 às 20:16)

Chuvisca neste momento aqui...

12,1ºc


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2013 às 20:22)

E já chove por aqui, com 11,7ºC e vento fraco de Norte. Até ao momento ainda não acumulou.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

Bem e não é que chove bem por aqui!

6,8mm 
11,3ºC


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2013 às 20:42)

Aqui por Cabanas choveu bem, um aguaceiro moderado e pelas imagens de radar é capaz de chover outra vez. 
Por agora chuviscos e uma temperatura de +10,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2013 às 20:56)

Já não chove o acumulado do dia passou para 7,0mm e a temperatura desceu para os 10,9ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2013 às 21:26)

Outro bom aguaceiro neste momento 

7,4mm


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2013 às 21:40)

9,9ºC actuais, com 83% de humidade e muitas nuvens no céu.

14,0 km/h de NO (315º).

Até agora, nada de anormal, apenas um pouco mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

Sigo com* 9,2ºC* (actual mínima do dia),céu encoberto e vento moderado do quadrante *Nordeste*.
O acumulado encontra-se nos  *4,6 mm*.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mar 2013 às 23:38)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *5,4ºC*, aguaceiro moderado e vento fraco. 

Até este momento, mínima de *4,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

*8,8ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2013 às 02:02)

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco há pouco, puxado a vento, em geral, moderado.

*8,2ºC* de temperatura e 71% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2013 às 03:03)

Uma hora depois, sigo com 70% de humidade, embora já tenha descido aos 65%.

*7,3ºC* de temperatura e pressão nos 1011 hPa.

Vou fazer uma sesta.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 08:19)

Bom dia pessoal.

A mínima( *4,9ºC* ) de hoje foi  baixa, não esperava que descesse tanto,pois ao longo da madrugada o vento soprou sempre com bastante intensidade.
A sensação térmica chegou a tocar nos *0ºC*.  
O acumulado encontra-se nos *0,3 mm*, fruto de um pequeno aguaceiro que caiu por aqui por volta das *5he40m*  da  madrugada.Durante a queda desse aguaceiro foi registada uma rajada(máxima) de *52 km/h*.
___________________________

Neste momento sigo com *7,7ºC*, vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Mar 2013 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Amanheceu gelado em Lisboa. Caiu um aguaceiro mas agora o céu está azul e sopra uma brisa que faz lembrar a Escandinávia. Vejo 6º no termómetro. Aconselha-se prudência: Usar luvas de pele ou lã


----------



## Rachie (13 Mar 2013 às 10:33)

Boas,
Ontem quando me deitei pelas 23:30 estavam 8.3º, a mínima do dia de ontem. Pensei que descesse até ao 6º. Quando me levantei, cerca das 7:15, marcava 4.8º Fiquei estupefacta. 
Fui ver a mínima e eis que tinha sido 3.6º  

Ao sair de casa começou a cair um aguaceiro fraco geladooooo 

Agora está sol mas ainda muito frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 10:52)

*Alcabideche* segue com céu pouco nublado, *10,2ºC* e vento moderado do quadrante Norte.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *0,5mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2013 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *5,2ºC*. De madrugada caíram alguns aguaceiros acumulando *1,0 mm*.

De momento sigo com *9,0ºC*, humidade nos 66% e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

Meados de Março a transformarem-se em meados de Janeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2013 às 11:50)

Mínima de 5,4ºC e 0,4 mm .

De momento 9,6ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Mar 2013 às 12:36)

Boa tarde.

Noite fria com uma mínima de *-0,3ºC*.

Agora sigo com *10,6ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2013 às 12:56)

Boas

A mínima aqui foi de 6,3ºC

Não registei precipitação de madrugada...

Agora o dia segue soalheiro mas fresco estão apenas 11,6ºC, 60%Hr, 1016,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 13:08)

*11,1ºC* e muita nortada.


----------



## F_R (13 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

Mínima 2,9ºC

Agora 12,6ºC com vento


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 14:57)

T.minima: *4,9ºC*
T.maxima: *11,8ºC*
T.actual: *10,9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *55 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 16:59)

T.actual: *9,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2013 às 17:31)

temperatura actual 10.9º C rajada maxima de 33km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Mar 2013 às 18:03)

Esta tarde, cerca das 14h30m no Campus da Justiça, o céu estava azul e havia umas nuvens (poucas) brancas que não sei o nome mas estava um vento frio, desagradável e continuo que o rio Tejo estava todo aos "carneirinhos".
Tirei uma foto pelo telemóvel do 5º andar de um dos tribunais mas tenho estado a tentar fazer o download através do imgur mas está a dizer:
 "_Uploading images... 1/1 
Loading...      
You're uploading 1 image. 
fotografia.JPG Pending..."_

Chatos estes sujeitos do imgur


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 18:41)

Final de tarde bastante fresco, *8,0ºC* e vento forte.
________________

Aqui vai uma foto tirada hoje, na zona do Guincho(Cascais).


----------



## F_R (13 Mar 2013 às 18:52)

Máxima 12,9ºC

Agora 9,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2013 às 19:40)

Mínima fresquinha por cá, 6,0ºC registados.
Durante a madrugada acumularam-se 0,3mm.

Agora sigo com 9,4ºC e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

Boas

Dia bem fresco hoje a máxima foi das mais baixas do ano com 13,0ºC

Agora sigo com 9,2ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2013 às 19:51)

Máxima de 11,1ºC, graças ao vento forte que se tem feito sentir que agora acalmou, típico regime de nortada.

8,2ºC e 70% de momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2013 às 19:54)

Mínima de 6,5 ºC.

Uma manhã com alguma chuva.

Acumulados 0,2 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2013 às 19:58)

Temperatura a cair, com 9,3 ºC de momento.

Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## David sf (13 Mar 2013 às 20:44)

Fotografia tirada desde Santa Eufémia, na Serra de Sintra, às 7:30 de hoje. Vê-se ao longe a célula que deixou alguma precipitação na Grande Lisboa a essa hora (infelizmente não deixou nada na serra, onde poderiam ter ocorrido alguns farrapos, a temperatura era de aproximadamente 4ºC):


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

Boas noites.

A noite segue fria,*6,9ºC* , céu estrelado e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2013 às 22:30)

Boas

Aqui sigo com 8,3ºC mas está algum vento a descida está a ser muito lenta!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2013 às 23:18)

Temperatura estagnada.
*7,0ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

Ventania do caneco, o costume , 8,1ºC, mas vá lá, já não se anda a voar na rua já que se foi embora o sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2013 às 00:21)

O vento enfraqueceu bastante, temperatura em queda, sigo com *6,6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2013 às 01:14)

Boa madrugada.

Dia agradável, o de ontem, com máxima de *11,0ºC*.

Por agora, a noite segue fresca, com *5,4ºC* actuais e 67% de humidade. Vento nulo. 

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2013 às 01:27)

T.actual: *6,2ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Mar 2013 às 09:10)

Bom dia, 
Tenho a sensação que hoje não está tanto frio como ontem. No Marquês está céu azul e quase não há vento. Vejo 7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2013 às 11:06)

Gilmet disse:


> (...) com *5,4ºC* actuais (...)



Pois bem, ficou-se por aqui. 

De momento sigo com 11,3ºC e 48% de humidade. Vento fraco/nulo.

Céu praticamente limpo, finalmente, e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2013 às 11:16)

Boas

Por aqui, a  mínima ficou-se nos *5,8ºC*.
Neste momento, sigo com *11,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento moderado.
_____________________

A cidade de Torres Vedras teve uma bela inversão térmica, o que possibilitou o registo de uma mínima de *1,3ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2013 às 11:18)

Mínima de 6,9ºC, hoje já promete ser mais quente que ontem, 11,2ºC já, já passei a máxima de ontem.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2013 às 11:22)

Boas

Mínima de 6,4ºC esperava uma mínima mais baixa... 

Agora estão 12,8ºC e muito sol com vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2013 às 12:20)

T.actual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2013 às 13:16)

Aqui sigo com 14,8ºC e vento fraco o céu está quase limpo!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2013 às 15:36)

*Alcabideche* segue com céu limpo, *12,4ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2013 às 18:50)

Extremos de hoje: *5,8ºC* / *13,5ºC*

Temperatura actual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

Hoje o dia foi menos frio que os anteriores, mas a noite não foi nem de perto uma normal para Março.

Tmax: 14,6ºC

Tmin: -1,9ºC

Tactual: 7,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2013 às 20:36)

Vejamos...

14/03/2012 - 10,5ºC / 24,6ºC.

*14/03/2013* - *5,4ºC* / *14,0ºC*.

Ambos dias solarengos, mas com claras diferenças. 

---

Sigo com 8,8ºC (há um ano atrás tinha 14,6ºC a esta hora) e 60% de humidade.

7,9 km/h de NO (315º) e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2013 às 21:19)

Sigo com:* 8,1ºC*,algumas nuvens altas e vento moderado do quadrante *Nordeste*.


----------



## lsalvador (14 Mar 2013 às 21:37)

Tomar

Actual	5.0  °C
Aparente	5 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-2.3 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-0.5 °C
16.0 °C (13:54 UTC)	-0.9 °C (06:22 UTC)


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2013 às 21:44)

Lousano disse:


> Hoje o dia foi menos frio que os anteriores, mas a noite não foi nem de perto uma normal para Março.
> 
> Tmax: 14,6ºC
> 
> ...



Estive a rever os dados passado registado pela minha estação, e desde NOV09 que são registados, a temperatura mais baixa em Março foi de -1,3ºC no dia 10MAR10.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2013 às 23:33)

Boas

Máxima hoje 16,1ºC
Mínima de 6,4ºC

Rajada máxima de 31km/h

Agora estão 9,1ºc, 75%Hr, 1021,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (14 Mar 2013 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *3,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento muito fraco.

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *14,8C*
Mínima: *-1,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 00:06)

Sigo com *7,4ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 01:08)

O vento começa a enfraquecer.
Temperatura actual: *6,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2013 às 01:35)

Vento geralmente nulo e 6,9ºC de temperatura.

72% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2013 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã estava cá um frio  Neste momento no Marquês avista-se o azul do céu mas coberto por uma fina camada de nuvens. O vento é fraco (até mesmo nulo) e 8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 11:56)

Boas

Bem, este mês de Março continua a surpreender, tive uma mínima de *3,9ºC*,por pouco batia a mínima deste Inverno.  
__________________

Neste momento, a história é outra, o vento rodou para SE, já apareceram nuvens e a temperatura já vai nos *14,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2013 às 11:59)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 6,6ºC 

Agora estão 15,1ºc, 47%Hr, 1019,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2013 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bem, este mês de Março continua a surpreender, tive uma mínima de *3,9ºC*,por pouco batia a mínima deste Inverno.



O que não vale a ausência de vento .

Mínima de 7,0ºC por aqui. De momento 13.7ºC e vento fraco de leste, irá certamente aos 15ºC ou 16ºC.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2013 às 12:07)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima de hoje foi de 2,9ºC 

Agora está bastante agradável, 15,4ºC com 47%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2013 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Vento ao final da madrugada, e mínima de *5,0ºC*.

De momento, a temperatura vai subindo ao sabor do vento nulo, com 14,6ºC e 47% de humidade. 

1017 hPa de pressão e alguns Cirrus no céu.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2013 às 13:03)

Estão agora uns amenos 16,4ºC, 41%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 13:05)

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e *15,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2013 às 13:21)

Já vai em 15,0ºC, ao nível da rua deve tar quentinho, já pede manga curta .

Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2013 às 13:53)

Hj já aquece!! estão 17,1ºC e humidade baixa 37%


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2013 às 14:18)

Acabei de chegar a casa, saí à rua de manga curta, está mesmo agradável 

Sigo com 16,5ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2013 às 14:48)

Impressionante o valor da humidade por estas bandas, tenho 22%. A davis de Azeitão obteve há pouco um valor mínimo de 24%.

Sigo com 17,1ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 16:09)

Temperatura máxima: *15,9ºC*

Neste momento, o céu já se encontra encoberto, estão *14,2ºC*  e o vento sopra fraco do quadrante *Sudoeste*.


----------



## Pisfip (15 Mar 2013 às 16:19)

Boa tarde...
E com o avançar da tarde, o céu encobriu-se.  
Temp 14.7ºc. Vento nulo.


----------



## Thomar (15 Mar 2013 às 16:30)

Geiras disse:


> Impressionante o valor da humidade por estas bandas, tenho 22%. A *davis de Azeitão* obteve há pouco um valor mínimo de 24%.
> 
> Sigo com 17,1ºC e vento fraco de SE.



*Geiras*, aonde é que vais buscar esses dados de azeitão???

Hoje:
– Temperatura mínima de: +5,8ºC
– temperatura máxima:+16,8ºC

 De manhã céu limpo a parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento nulo ou fraco,
agora, céu encoberto, e vento nulo ou fraco e temperatura actual de 15,3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2013 às 17:03)

Thomar disse:


> *Geiras*, aonde é que vais buscar esses dados de azeitão???



http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002925A 

E até está bem perto de ti 

__________________
Extremos de hoje

T. máxima: *17.2ºC*
T. mínima:* 2,9ºC* 
Rajada máxima:* 21km/h SE*


----------



## Thomar (15 Mar 2013 às 17:13)

Geiras disse:


> http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002925A
> 
> E até está bem perto de ti
> 
> ...



Obrigado!  Desconhecia essa estação.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Mar 2013 às 17:36)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *13,5ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:  
Máxima: *17,6ºC*
Mínima: *0,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2013 às 17:50)

neste momento 15º C céu encoberto com humidade a subir 54% e a pressão a descer 1012 hpa
maxima de 17.9º C


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 17:57)

Extremos de hoje: *3,9ºC* / *15,9ºC* 

Neste momento, sigo com *12,8ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco do quadrante *Oeste*.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2013 às 18:02)

O vento virou para SO, quadrante predominante nas últimas horas o que fez disparar a humidade que se situa nos 53%. Temperatura actual de 13,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 19:10)

Por aqui vão caindo alguns pingos.
Sigo com *11,0ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2013 às 19:11)

por aqui 14º C e 60% humidade por enquanto encoberto


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2013 às 19:29)

Neste momento chove em Lisboa e o termómetro marca 13ºC.


----------



## overcast (15 Mar 2013 às 19:43)

Boas..

Chove fraco e estão 11,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2013 às 19:47)

Boa noite.

Chove, numa rara ocasião em que não há nuvens baixas, apenas um manto médio/alto. *48%* de humidade.

Temperatura nos 11,8ºC após máxima de *15,7ºC*.

Vento nulo e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rachie (15 Mar 2013 às 20:14)

Neste momento não chove por aqui. 10.2º (já esteve mais baixa)

Mínima 4.8º
Máxima 16.5º


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 20:19)

T.actual: *9,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

já vai chovendo, chuva fraca 13.5º C, 65% humidade


----------



## cácá (15 Mar 2013 às 20:29)

Boa noite por Miranda do Corvo ja pinga e estão 11º e vento nulo.


----------



## overcast (15 Mar 2013 às 22:09)

Estão 11,4ºC. Parou de chover agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 22:19)

T.actual: *9,8ºC*

Fim-de-Semana animado.


----------



## peteluis (15 Mar 2013 às 22:46)

Umas células a caminho, já chove pela Picanceira.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2013 às 23:15)

*Alcabideche *segue com *9,0ºC* ,chuviscos e vento fraco do quadrante *Nordeste*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2013 às 10:57)

Bom dia

T.minima:*8,9ºC*
T.actual: *14,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2013 às 11:31)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,1ºC

Perto da manha choveu fraco só acumulou 0,4mm

Temperatura atual 15,2ºC


----------



## peteluis (16 Mar 2013 às 12:05)

Picanceira, vento fraco, 15°, ceu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2013 às 12:06)

Pelo Rossio, Lisboa, tem estado a chover fraco.

Temperatura a rondar os 14ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2013 às 12:12)

O dia está a aquecer bem estão agora 16,8ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2013 às 12:28)

*Alcabideche*, segue com chuva fraca.
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*
A temperatura desceu consideravelmente, *12,5ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2013 às 12:51)

1,6 mm vai chovendo.

12,2ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2013 às 13:01)

Boa tarde.

Chuva fraca e 13,7ºC, a descer lentamente. 

68% de humidade e 1008 hPa de pressão.

*2,1 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2013 às 13:12)

*1,0 mm* e *12,4ºC*.

Vai chuviscando.


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2013 às 13:26)

Aqui nublado e nada mais nem acredito que chova hoje!

Máxima até ao momento de 17,4ºC

Agora estão 16,6ºC o vento é nulo


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2013 às 13:29)

máxima de hoje 16º C, por agora está 15.5º C e estou com 0.7mm acumulado vento nulo


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2013 às 13:43)

Belo dia por aqui sol e já estão 18,0ºC com vento muito fraco e humidade de 57%


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2013 às 14:15)

Boas

Por aqui também choveu fraco ao ínicio da manhã, acumulando 0,3mm.

Agora sigo com 16,9ºC, 61%HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2013 às 14:21)

A chuva fraca/chuvisco lá parou de cair, rendeu *1,3 mm*, o actual acumulado.
Olhando para o radar, a chuva está a cair na zona da Ericeira/Mafra.


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2013 às 15:25)

A máxima até ao momento foi de 18,1ºC

Agora estão 16,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2013 às 15:25)

Sigo com 16,4ºC, 64%HR e vento a 19km/h de Sul.

Pressão atmosférica em descida, actuais 1007.6hPa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Mar 2013 às 17:29)

Boa tarde,

Fantástica manhã na Ericeira. Céu encoberto mas vento nulo. Água do mar estava óptima e o mar _glass_ com uma ondinha nada agressiva e tão gira para brincar e deixar o _stress_. Cerca das 12h20m começaram a cair uns pingos de chuva. Cá em cima no Miradouro de Ribeira D'Ilhas estava assim:






Chamam-se cumulonimbus??


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2013 às 18:12)

estratocumulus...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

Temperatura actual: *14,0ºC* 
Acumulado: *1,3 mm*


----------



## DaniFR (16 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

Boa noite. 

Sigo com *10,2ºC*, chuviscos e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *16ºC*
Mínima: *7,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2013 às 20:14)

14º C  com 81% humidade pressão a 1002 e com 1.5mm acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

Algum nevoeiro e *13,9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2013 às 21:25)

continua os 14º C, humidade subiu para 84%


----------



## Pinhalnovo (16 Mar 2013 às 21:26)

Por aqui a tarde terminou assim


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2013 às 23:08)

Boas.

A noite segue amena,*13,9ºC* e vento sul.
No radar ela já vai espreitando.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

Muito nevoeiro e 14,1ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## Marco_12 (16 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

Pessoal, aquelas células explosivas a formarem-se a oeste estão a meter respeito não?!


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2013 às 23:47)

Por enquanto não nos fazem mal 

Sigo com 15,2ºC, 88%HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Marco_12 (16 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

Há a possibilidade de chegar a terra, digo eu .. Pelo menos parece


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

de hoje 2.2mm acumulados temperatura continua nos 14º C, humidade 90%, neste momento está a cair o "molha parvos" :P

será que aquelas células veem para ca? :O


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito nevoeiro .



Por aqui igual, está cerrado.
________________

*13,6ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante *SE*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Por aqui nada de nevoeiros nem neblinas, apenas algumas nuvens. 14ºC e 96%, uma noite muito agradável


----------



## Pinhalnovo (17 Mar 2013 às 01:10)

Parece que as regiões a norte de Lisboa vão ter uma noite animada


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 01:31)

Na Ericeira já chove bem.
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/ericeira/
__________________

Por aqui, ainda algum nevoeiro e *13,8ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 01:33)

Nevoeiro levantou, vamos lá ver se o radar não tá com os copos .

14,0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (17 Mar 2013 às 01:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na Ericeira já chove bem.
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/ericeira/
> __________________
> 
> Por aqui, ainda algum nevoeiro e *13,8ºC*.



Já chove e bastante, ainda tenho esperança que a zona entre Setúbal e Lisboa tb venha a ser brindada por estas células


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 01:59)

Nevoeiro a voltar em força, acho que o radar ou tá bêbado (pra variar) ou então a precipitação não passa da costa.

14,2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 02:02)

Estamos com azar, a chuva está entrar toda a norte.
Na Ericeira continua a chover a potes, e assim continuará. 

Esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMAFRAVA2 que fica a uns 5/6 kms a norte da Ericeira , mesmo na zona onde está a entrar a precipitação, já leva 6 mm, nada mau.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 02:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2013*

Por aqui isto assim.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2013 às 02:14)

bem a temperatura estabilizou já ha não sei quantas horas, 14º C, 92% humidade

parece que essa célula não quer nada comigo, vai para norte de lisboa e por ai fora...


----------



## Pinhalnovo (17 Mar 2013 às 02:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estamos com azar, a chuva está entrar toda a norte.
> Na Ericeira continua a chover a potes, e assim continuará.
> 
> Esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMAFRAVA2 que fica a uns 5/6 kms na Ericeira , ainda na zona onde está a entrar a precipitação, já leva 6 mm, nada mau.



Tens razão, vou é dormir, acho que por aqui não se vai passar mais nada  de novo


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2013 às 02:30)

Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro, noite _subtropical_, ainda com 14,5ºC. 

7,2 km/h de SO (225º) e 1003 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 02:31)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Tens razão, vou é dormir, acho que por aqui não se vai passar mais nada  de novo



Não sei,é observar o radar.
Na Praia Grande (Sintra) já chove bem http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praia-grande/
Já na Ericeira continua o diluvio, impressionante a carga de água.


----------



## boneli (17 Mar 2013 às 02:47)

Parece que em Peniche vai levar com ela em cim..


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 02:51)

Chuva torrencial em Alcabideche.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 02:53)

Vai pingando por aqui, nevoeiro continua cerrado .

14,3ºC e 0,4 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2013 às 02:55)

E eis que do nada, começa a chover forte. 

14,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 02:59)

O nevoeiro já era, cai com grande intensidade.  

acumulado: *3,0 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 03:02)

Nevoeiro a levantar lentamente, 1,6 mm já, certamente vem lá mais.

 deve ser noite dela.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 03:05)

*4,8 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 03:10)

*6,6 mm* em 20 minutos, nada mau. 
Continua a cair.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 03:21)

Neste momento chove fraco, a temperatura desceu para os actuais *12,6ºC*.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *7,6 mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 03:22)

Vai chovendo em modo de pancadas fortes a moderadas, 4,6 mm e continua a somar.

13,1ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2013 às 03:30)

E pronto, *6,0 mm* acumulados. Apenas pinga de momento.

13,6ºC e 93% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2013 às 04:10)

sigo com 14.1º C e 91% humidade, pressão a 1000.6 
3mm em 10min nada mau :P


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 04:12)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, estão *12,7ºC* e o vento sopra fraco.
O acumulado, encontra-se nos *8,4 mm*.
________________

Já agora, estes *11,9 mm* de precipitação registados na estação de Colares,Sintra, espelham bem esta bela carga de água.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 07:40)

Mas que chuvada tem caído desde as 7h!! 

Na última hora rendeu 8,7mm, totalizando hoje 10,8mm!


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 07:50)

A rua está completamente inundada! 

11mm na última hora, 13,8mm hoje!


----------



## biap (17 Mar 2013 às 08:06)

E um grande relâmpago caiu em Algés!


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Mar 2013 às 08:08)

Bom dia,

Neste momento está a chover bastante aqui no Marquês. Não há vento e estão 13ºC.
Esta noite caiu cá uma carga de água. Foi bom dormir a ouvir a chuva cair


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 08:12)

A situação tornou-se complicada por aqui, as ruas estão alagadas!

Precipitação entre as 7h10 e as 8h10 - 14,1mm
Desde a meia noite: 17,1mm


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2013 às 08:18)

Aqui chove a potes varias vezes acima dos 100mm/h vou com 33mm acumumulados e ja se houve a trovoada...


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 08:20)

Belo acumulado Miguel 

Por aqui continua a chover de forma intensa e persistente, alguns períodos excessivos. Sigo com 13,4ºC e 21,3mm acumulados desde a meia noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Temperatura minima: *12,1ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,2ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *15,0 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 11:34)

Acumulado até agora foi de 12,6 mm.

De momento já não chove e estão 15,4ºC .


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2013 às 12:13)

no momento 18.1º C  a máxima até agora e vou com 8.5mm acumulado e 84% humidade, com 998.4 de pressão


----------



## meteo (17 Mar 2013 às 12:27)

Em Oeiras aguaceiro fortissimo ao início da manha,acompanhado por trovões de abanar janelas.
Com esse aguaceiro e mais o da madrugada acumulou em Oeiras *20,6mm* 
Nada mau.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 12:46)

Sigo com céu encoberto, *15,8ºC* e vento moderado a forte do quadrante NE.
Não acredito que chova muito mais.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *15,0 mm*.
A próxima madrugada vai ser fria.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 13:09)

Mas que belo final de madrugada e início de manhã! 

Aqui o acumulado vai em *28,2mm*.

Entre as 7h e as 8h: *12,9mm*
Entre as 8h e as 9h: *10,2mm*

Neste momento está bastante amena a temperatura, 18,2ºC com humidade um pouco altinha, 79%.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 13:35)

Temperatura caiu bem, já tive 15,9ºC (máx) e agora estou com 13,3ºC , isto anda lixado pra se manter quente .


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2013 às 13:50)

Boa tarde.

A madrugada e manhã depositaram *15,7 mm* por aqui.



Mário Barros disse:


> (...) isto anda lixado pra se manter quente .



Efectivamente. Depois de ter tido 15,3ºC, sigo com *12,9ºC*, mínima do dia! 

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 400 m, e 85% de humidade. 8,6 km/h de NO (315º). 

1002 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 13:51)

*13,9ºC* e vento forte de *Nordeste*.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

Por aqui a temperatura também está a cair bastante, depois de ter atingido os 18,6ºC, encontra-se agora com um valor de 16,5ºC. O céu está muito carregado e o vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2013 às 14:27)

Boas

Final de madrugada e inicio da manha de grande temporal aqui chuva muito forte com rain rate bem acima dos 100mm/h o acumulado desde as 00h é de 39,6mm ainda deu para ouvir alguns trovoes.

Temperatura bem alta por aqui a tal ponto que bateu a máxima do ano até agora foi de 19,6ºC 

Agora estão 16,8ºC em queda rápida e céu encoberto


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 14:43)

Já com 15,5ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 15:21)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o sol vai espreitando.
Sigo com *12,8ºC* e forte nortada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2013 às 15:37)

por aqui a temperatura está a cair bem, já estive com 18.6º C  e neste momento já vai nos 15.6º C, caiu chuva fraca abocado que nem deu para acumular portanto de hoje vou com 8.5mm e dúvido que acrescente mais alguma coisa, agora só terça


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2013 às 16:07)

Só agora reparei que o rain rate chegou a 200mm/h ás 8 da manha 

Temperatura continua em queda estão agora 14,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 16:43)

Sigo com * 12,8ºC* e vento moderado a forte do quadrante *Norte*.
Por volta das *16h10m* foi registada a rajada máxima do dia, *54 km/h*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Mar 2013 às 16:44)

Boa tarde,

Hoje na Ponte 25 de Abril a caminho da Costa da Caparica cerca das 11h estava assim:






A água estava óptima, não havia quase vento nenhum e o mar com pouca força mas não sei o que aconteceu fartei-me de apanhar. O swell torto e sempre a chegar num quebra côco teimoso. O mar estava aos saltos ou sei lá... Era eu... Frustrante


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2013 às 16:58)

neste momento 15º C 65% humidade, sensação térmica 13º C, rajada maxima 24.6km/h, 8.5mm acumulados
neste momento já se vê o céu azul lá ao fundo, está a chegar o fim da nebulosidade


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 17:29)

Sigo com *11,8ºC* (actual mínima, até às 23he59m ainda vão descer alguns graus),céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 17:39)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 13,3ºC, registada às 8h22.
Agora sigo com 13,8ºC e se a nebulosidade desaparecer durante a madrugada, espero uma mínima bastante baixa!


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2013 às 17:41)

ha 50min atrás tinha 15º C, neste momento já vou com 14.3º C


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 18:24)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *18,6º*C (às 13h53) Igualou a máxima anual
Temperatura mínima: (Actual *13,0ºC*) A ser feita até à meia noite
Rajada de vento máxima: *32km/h* (às 16h42)
____
Precipitação registada: *28,2mm* (Sendo que *23,1mm* foram acumulados entre as 7h e as 9h)


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 18:53)

Por aqui está a arrefecer a um bom ritmo.
Sigo com *9,9ºC* e vento fraco( *15 km/h*) do quadrante *NO*.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 19:54)

Por cá estou com 11,6ºC mas com algum vento de Noroeste... é só ele acalmar, virar Sul que a temperatura vem por aí a baixo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 20:18)

Geiras disse:


> Por cá estou com 11,6ºC mas com algum vento de Noroeste... é só ele acalmar, virar Sul que a temperatura vem por aí a baixo



Estou curioso para ver essa mínima,a partida a inversão térmica nesse local e em muitos outros,pode ser intensa,a ver vamos.
___________

T.actual: *9,5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 21:07)

Isto está difícil! Sigo com 10,9ºC e vento de Norte.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2013 às 21:39)

Aqui sigo com 10,7ºC

Máxima hoje 19,6ºC
Mínima a ser ainda feita até as 00h 

Rajada máxima 42km/h

Precipitação total 39,6mm
Rain rate máximo 182,8mm/h (07:57)


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 22:41)

Irra que o vento teima em não acalmar, sigo com 10,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2013 às 22:51)

*Alcabideche* segue com *8,6ºC*, céu limpo e  vento moderado do quadrante *Norte*.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2013 às 23:52)

Enfim, parece que esta madrugada não vai haver inversão por aqui... o vento continua a soprar de Noroeste... 10,1ºC.

Mínima de hoje: 9.6ºC às 23h16


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2013 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem: *8,1ºC* / *15,9ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *15 mm*
Rajada máxima: *54 km/h*
___________________

Sigo com *8,3ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2013 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 16,1ºC e 12,8 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2013 às 01:09)

O vento lá enfraqueceu, finalmente.
Temperatura em queda, despeço-me com *7,6ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2013 às 02:00)

Epah, se o vento continua assim não há cá inversão para ninguém 

Actuais 8,3ºC com vento a 3km/h de Oeste...


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2013 às 02:06)

Tive mesmo de reclamar, não é que o vento rodou para Sul e já vou com 7,2ºC?? 

Agora é descer até amanhecer


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2013 às 07:08)

Bom dia

T.minima: *4,8ºC* 
T.actual: *5,6ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Mar 2013 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, vento nulo e 9º. Super agradável  (depois daquele domingo de desgostos...)


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2013 às 09:11)

A mínima lá chegou aos 2,7ºC, registada às 06h55!!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2013 às 14:12)

Boas

A tarde segue amena,*14,7ºC* ,nuvens altas e vento moderado do quadrante *Noroeste*.
____________



Geiras disse:


> A mínima lá chegou aos 2,7ºC, registada às 06h55!!



O ar frio lá circulou , e chegou aí. 
Faço ideia na zona do vale da ribeira da Ajuda,Arrábida, valores ainda mais baixos e boa geada certamente.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2013 às 15:11)

sigo com 16.5º C 58% humidade, rajada maxima de 17.9km/h, pressao a 1006.6, neste momento o céu ta algo nublado, sol vai espreitando mas cada vez menos vezes


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2013 às 17:17)

Boas

Mínima de 7,1ºC
Máxima de 17,7ºC

Rajada máxima 31km/h

Agora estão 15,0ºC, 63%Hr, 1010,1hpa

Para o inicio da manha de amanha pode se repetir nesta zona de novo quantidades muito elevadas de precipitação em poucas horas (3h)


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2013 às 17:40)

Extremos de hoje: *4,8ºC* / *14,9ºC*
________________

Neste momento, sigo com *12,4ºC*, algumas nuvens e vento fraco do quadrante *Oeste*.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> O ar frio lá circulou , e chegou aí.
> Faço ideia na zona do vale da ribeira da Ajuda,Arrábida, valores ainda mais baixos e boa geada certamente.



Mas esteve difícil 
Pena não existirem estações nesses vales que em madrugadas destas, tanto têm a revelar... 
___________

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *16,2ºC*
Mínima: *2,7ºC*
Rajada máxima: *21km/h*

Agora sigo com 11,7ºC, e dadas as condições actuais e nas próximas horas, a temperatura ainda deverá descer bastante, embora durante a madrugada comece a subir.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2013 às 19:27)

Geiras disse:


> Mas esteve difícil
> Pena não existirem estações nesses vales que em madrugadas destas, tanto têm a revelar...




_____________

Por aqui vai arrefecendo a um bom ritmo, sigo com *9,1ºC* e vento fraco.

Bela foto, tirada esta tarde na  praia da Cresmina(Guincho,Cascais).






Fonte


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Boa noite a todos.

Extremos de ontem
Máxima de 15.9ºC
Minima  de 3.8ºC ás 05:23 h


Temperatura actual 4.5ºC, depois de já terem estado 4.1ºC. O ceu está a ficar nublado.

parece que mais logo vai cair uma boa quantia de


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2013 às 00:18)

Boas noites.

Sigo com *8,6ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2013 às 00:57)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, mínima de *5,1ºC*.

Hoje está a ir pelo mesmo caminho, seguindo com 7,1ºC e 73% de humidade. Vento nulo.

1007 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2013 às 01:18)

A temperatura  encontra-se estagnada(*8,5ºC*) devido ao céu encoberto.


----------



## dASk (19 Mar 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Dia de chuva por aqui, cai bem agora cerca de 30mm/h acumulado em 7mm mas ainda vai aumentar mais um pouco já que ainda me parece que vem ali uma estrutura geitosa de Sw 

Edit: cheguei agora mesmo aos 100mm mensais


----------



## MeteoSetubal (19 Mar 2013 às 09:17)

dASk disse:


> Bom dia. Dia de chuva por aqui, cai bem agora cerca de 30mm/h acumulado em 7mm mas ainda vai aumentar mais um pouco já que ainda me parece que vem ali uma estrutura geitosa de Sw
> 
> Edit: cheguei agora mesmo aos 100mm mensais



È verdade, e ja chove em Setubal!


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Mar 2013 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Marquês chove moderadamente mas certinho e sem parar. Não há vento e o termómetro marca 8º (eu diria que a temperatura está mais elevada mas deve ser a ausência de vento que me faz ter essa sensação).


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2013 às 09:39)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui no Marquês chove moderadamente mas certinho e sem parar.



O mesmo pelo Rossio.

Enfim, um dia de inverno, neste que é, teoricamente, o último no calendário.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2013 às 10:56)

8,5ºC  não contava com tanto frio.

4,4 mm foi o acumulado até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2013 às 10:57)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *8,3ºC*
Temperatura actual: *10,4ºC*
Acumulado: *1,3 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2013 às 12:08)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,0ºC* e actuais 10,2ºC.

*4,2 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada/início da manhã. 84% de humidade.

1000 hPa de pressão.

Algum nevoeiro disperso.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2013 às 13:50)

temperatura actual 10.6º C 89% humidade, neste momento está a chuviscar
até agora 7.1mm acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2013 às 14:07)

Sigo com *12,5ºC*,céu nublado, vento moderado e uns míseros *1,3 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2013 às 15:10)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *9,7ºC*, chuva fraca e vento muito fraco.

Até este momento, mínima de *1,7ºC* e máxima de *10,3ºC*.


----------



## F_R (19 Mar 2013 às 16:19)

Agora 10,3ºC

8,2mm acumulados.

307,0mm desde o inicio do ano. Cerca de 60% do total de 2012


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2013 às 16:50)

Por aqui, sigo com *11,6ºC*  e vento moderado do quadrante *NO*.
O céu tem vindo a limpar bastante,cenário actual em _*Alcabideche*_.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2013 às 18:38)

Boas

Em Setúbal a precipitação foi de apenas 4,2mm esperava bem mais!!

A mínima foi de 8,7ºC
A máxima de 12,8ºC apenas 

rajada máxima 39km/h

Agora estão 11,6ºc, 76%Hr, 1004,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2013 às 19:23)

Temperatura actual: *10,0ºC*
Rajada máxima: *43 km/h*


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2013 às 20:14)

Boa noite.

Dia de Inverno com chuva fraca ou chuvisco.

Tmax: 9,4ºC

Tmin: 2,3ºC

Tactual: 7,5ºC

Precip: 4,3mm

De referir que começaram a cair uns pingos com 4,1ºC, cerca das 08H30.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2013 às 22:12)

T.actual:* 10,3ºC*


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2013 às 22:17)

Boa noite

Mínima de 5,4ºC pouco depois da meia noite e meia, a máxima foi de apenas 12,9ºC.

A chuva rendeu apenas 2,4mm.

Agora sigo com 9,0ºC e vento muito fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

Boa noite,

Aqui no Marquês está uma noite óptima sem vento e cerca de 10ºC. Excelente para um passeio calmo e sereno para a digestão


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Mar 2013 às 23:32)

Boa noite.
Sinceramente que esperava bem mais chuva do que os actuais *2.8 mm*.
Temperatura maxima de 13.3ºC  e mínima de 3.3ºC
T. actual de 7.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2013 às 00:15)

Sigo com 9,1ºC e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Boa madrugada.

9,8ºC actuais. Ontem, máxima de *12,2ºC*.

81% de humidade e 1010 hPa de pressão, com vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2013 às 00:35)

Sigo com *9,9º*C, algumas nuvens e vento moderado.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Mar 2013 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Marquês está céu azul, não há vento e estão cerca de 9ºC. 
E, enfim, eis que chega Sua Excelência a  Primavera


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2013 às 10:59)

já vou com 15º C  está sol e algumas nuvens (já esteve menos nuvens que neste momento)

EDIT: 15.6º em 20min :O


----------



## MeteoSetubal (20 Mar 2013 às 11:42)

Bom Dia, Em Setúbal céu pouco nublado com abertas, 15ºC e a subir! Vento fraco!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2013 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

14,0ºC e 61% de humidade, com 20,5 km/h de O (270º). Bastantes Cumulus no céu.

Mínima de *8,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2013 às 12:05)

Boas 

Temperatura minima: *8,8ºC
*Temperatura actual: *15,1ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm* (fruto de um aguaceiro fraco que caiu por volta das 4h da madrugada)


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2013 às 12:38)

17º C neste momento 
está se mesmo bem lá fora ao sol


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2013 às 19:00)

Extremos de hoje: *8,8ºC* / *16,1ºC*
Acumulado: *0,3mm*

Neste momento, sigo com *13,3ºC* , céu nublado e vento fraco do quadrante *Sudoeste*.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

Boas

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *17,0ºC*
Mínima: *4,9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *25.6km/h*
____

Neste momento sigo com 13,2ºC, 78%HR e vento a 5km/h de SE.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*8,9ºC*
Máxima:*16,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*35km/h*

agora estão 13,9ºC, 79%Hr, 1019,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (20 Mar 2013 às 21:37)

Mínima 5,7ºC
Máxima 17,3ºC

Agora 11,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

T.actual: *11,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *15,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,6ºC, estagnados, com 78% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Mar 2013 às 10:02)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco e o termómetro marca 10ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2013 às 12:52)

Boas

Bastante vento por aqui, rajada máxima de 46km/h até ao momento, de Sul.

Sigo com 15,6ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2013 às 12:56)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal mínima de 9,3ºC

Agora estão 16,2ºC, 76%Hr, 1013,9hpa  e vento fraco por vezes moderado de S/SW

A chuva vai chegar para o fim da noite...


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2013 às 13:09)

por aqui minima foi de 8.7º C
actual 18.8º C 
humidade 60%
pressão 1009 hpa
vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Mar 2013 às 15:16)

Bom, efectivamente, nem é preciso ver o calendário para saber que o fim de semana se aproxima pois lá fora está a ficar um vento inoportuno e apesar dos 15ºC sente-se um frio desagradável. Tem aspecto de quem vai começar a chover a qualquer momento. Óptima tarde para chá e torradas cheias de manteiga (cuidado para não entornar a chavena sobre os documentos na secretária)


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2013 às 17:28)

temperatura actual 17.5º C 
máxima de 19.5º C  (ainda não foi hoje que atingi os 20º C  )


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2013 às 17:31)

Máxima do dia de 16,9ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 50km/h

Agora estão 15,7ºC, 77%Hr, 1010,9hpa e vento moderado de SW o céu está quase limpo ainda


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2013 às 18:00)

Boas

Sigo com 15,2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas predominantes de Sul. Máxima até ao momento de 48km/h.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

14.5º C e 73% humidade
pessoal ai mais para o litoral parece que se aproxima alguma chuva


----------



## dASk (21 Mar 2013 às 20:12)

Boa noite! Sim ela está quase de regresso mais um par de horas e ta aí a frente, que parece que vai largar uns bons mm por aqui  para já vento forte de SSO já com uma rajada assinalável de 72.4km/h! Março marçagão venha de la essa inundação


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2013 às 20:15)

14,8ºC
84%Hr
1009,6hpa
vento moderado a rajada máxima continua nos 50km/h
Céu a ficar encoberto


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2013 às 20:16)

Boas

Sigo com 14,5ºC, 82%HR e vento a 30km/h de SE.
Pressão atmosférica de 1009.7hPa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mar 2013 às 20:27)

Boas Noites,

Pela Amadora, sigo com ceu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas...

Noite daquelas que promete qualquer coisa...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mar 2013 às 21:21)

Amadora

Já chove fraco puxado a vento...

A imagem de radar está a ficar bem 'composta'...


----------



## Rachie (21 Mar 2013 às 21:36)

]ToRnAdO[;372483 disse:
			
		

> Amadora
> 
> Já chove fraco puxado a vento...
> 
> A imagem de radar está a ficar bem 'composta'...



 Verdade, e com 13.3º neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2013 às 21:38)

Boas noites, por aqui(Serra das Minas,Sintra), cai um bom aguaceiro puxado a vento.

Na Ericeira chove a potes. 
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/ericeira/


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2013 às 21:40)

Começou a chover agora, 0,8 mm.

13,9ºC e 95%, tempo húmido e quase ameno .


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mar 2013 às 21:56)

Por aqui vai caindo bem, puxada a vento... Noite de inverno instalada, mas temperatura amena!!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

A estação amadora de Valongo(3 km a Norte da Ericeira) já leva *12 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação amadora de Valongo(3 km a Norte da Ericeira) já leva *12 mm*.



correcção 13.7mm 

por aqui à espera da chuva vou com 14.3º C, noite de primavera


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2013 às 22:02)

Por aqui também já vai caindo alguma chuva puxada a vento, sigo com 14,8ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2013 às 22:04)

david 6 disse:


> correcção 13.7mm
> 
> por aqui à espera da chuva vou com 14.3º C, noite de primavera



Exacto, chove a potes naquela zona, normal que o acumulado tenha subido num instante. 
Leva *16 mm*.
__________________

Por aqui, apenas chuvisca e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Rachie (21 Mar 2013 às 22:05)

Por aqui já corre a "ribeira" estrada abaixo. As rajadas puxam bem a chuva, parece inverno de novo


----------



## dASk (21 Mar 2013 às 22:05)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui também já vai caindo alguma chuva puxada a vento, sigo com 14,8ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de Sul.



Por aqui idém e igualmente sigo com 14,8º


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2013 às 22:12)

Bela carga na zona da Ericeira. 






http://beachcam.sapo.pt/ericeira/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mar 2013 às 22:17)

Amadora,

Na minha zona as ruas ja parecem pequenos rios... Chove com intensidade neste momento. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas!


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2013 às 22:18)

Por aqui já chove com um pouco mais de intensidade, 0,3mm acumulados até ao momento.

Actuais 14,6ºC com 86%HR.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2013 às 22:24)

Aqui ainda não chegou a chuva mas deve alias está mesmo por poucos minutos

14,5ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2013 às 22:27)

E pronto já chove a ver quantos mm acumula esta frente aqui


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mar 2013 às 22:30)

Bem, por aqui acalmou mas continua a chover... Reportar agora so com algo mais intenso... Ate ja.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2013 às 22:31)

Por aqui(Serra das Minas,Sintra) vai chovendo bem.
A estação amadora de Valongo(3 km a Norte da Ericeira) já leva *17,8 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2013 às 22:39)

já está a chuviscar


----------



## Teles (21 Mar 2013 às 22:43)

Um autentico diluvio por aqui chove como já não via chover á anos e parece pelo radar que vem lá muito mais


----------



## BrOliveira (21 Mar 2013 às 22:49)

Boa noite a todos. Finalmente depois do temporal de 19 de Janeiro que me derrubou o mastro da estação, já tenho tudo operacional  .

Valores actuais:

 12.9 ºC   86% HR   1003.5 hPa

 0.5 mm chuva acumulada.
Chove com pouca intensidade


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2013 às 22:53)

Atingi os 10,0 mm agora mesmo, chove moderado a forte.


----------



## Templariu (21 Mar 2013 às 22:55)

já chove em Tomar....e bem...


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

Ainda a espera da frente


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2013 às 23:00)

Sigo com 14,2ºC, 89% vento fraco a moderado e 2,4mm acumulados.


----------



## hurricane (21 Mar 2013 às 23:02)

Pelo Campo Grande há mais de meia hora que chove torrencialmente!


----------



## CptRena (21 Mar 2013 às 23:09)

Como já é costume, vocês (Litoral Centro) a levarem com grandes pluviosidades.  Desliguem lá o íman "fachabor", a ver se vem para aqui mas é.


----------



## fsl (21 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Em Nova-Oeiras a frente "deixou" 22.6mm em 90min; das 21:40 às 23:10.


----------



## dASk (21 Mar 2013 às 23:13)

a precipitação ja anda na casa dos 20mm/h! acumulados de 4,6mm até ao momento.. muito mais para cair ainda


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2013 às 23:16)

Vai chovendo moderado mas nada de mais por enquanto!! 13,9ºc e 1,2mm acumulados até agora!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2013 às 23:24)

por aqui chuva moderada, nada de especial por enquanto, 2.9mm até agora


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2013 às 23:36)

13,0 mm, na Amadora deverá ter chovido bem mais que aqui, foi um bom momento que já passou .


----------



## Pinhalnovo (21 Mar 2013 às 23:38)

Situação a pouco por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2013 às 23:42)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Situação a pouco por aqui



Aqui foi mais, pena a chuva não ter ido muto além tejo. Boa foto .


----------



## Templariu (21 Mar 2013 às 23:43)

que carga de água em tomar....!!!!!!


----------



## Pinhalnovo (21 Mar 2013 às 23:43)

Antes da passagem da frente era assim que se apresentava o céu olhando para So 










Pinhalnovo disse:


> Situação a pouco por aqui


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2013 às 23:43)

Bem muito fraco por aqui até agora 3,0mm apenas

13,9ºC e chove fraco a moderado


----------



## Pinhalnovo (21 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

Antes da passagem da Frente








A poucos minutos


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

Por aqui também já chove, com 2,3mm acumulados.

De realçar o vento que esteve durante o dia, o mais ventoso deste Outono/Inverno, com rajada máxima de 82,1km/h.

Tmax: 18,8ºC

Tactual: 12,0ºC

EDIT: Uma foto desta tarde tirada por tlm pela minha filha:


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

bem, precipitação de ontem (ou seja da ultima hora, porque foi a única altura que choveu) foi de 7.1mm
neste momento está chuva fraca


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Precipitação acumulada ontem: 7,8mm.

Desde a meia noite já rendeu 2,4mm e continua a chover moderado.
Actuais 14,0ºC com vento fraco de SSO.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Chove com muita intensidade em Odivelas, neste momento.

Caneças acumulou 13,8mm ontem.

A EMA da G.Coutinho acumulou *17mm* das 22h às 23h.


----------



## AMFC (22 Mar 2013 às 00:10)

Que grande rega levou a minha zona, até à meia noite 32mm. Continua a chover embora muito mais fraca.


----------



## Templariu (22 Mar 2013 às 00:14)

pelo meteotomar, a rega foi de cerca de 5.2mm


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2013 às 00:18)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo com *1,0 mm* hoje, e *11,7 mm* deixados ontem.

13,8ºC, em subida, depois de ter descido à casa dos 12ºC. 91% de humidade.

1007 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2013 às 00:28)

no fim de ter descansado por volta da meia noite, passando a chuva fraca, volta a chover com mais força e já tenho 1.4mm de hoje
edit: 2.2mm


----------



## squidward (22 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

boa chuvada por aqui


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2013 às 00:46)

13.4º C, já vou com 3.5mm de hoje


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2013 às 01:53)

Boas

Sigo com 13,8ºC, 88%HR e vento fraco de SSO. A chuva deu tréguas e rendeu desde a meia noite, um total de 5,7mm.
A pressão atmosférica encontra-se nos 1007.9hPa, depois de obter um pico às 01h03, de 1006.3hPa.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2013 às 02:16)

sigo com 13.3º C e 88% humidade com 1005.5 de pressão, de hoje a chuva já rendeu 8.5mm
está chuva fraca


----------



## adiabático (22 Mar 2013 às 03:40)

Uau, grande chuvada em Lisboa (Lumiar), pela intensidade até parece Angola...


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2013 às 09:17)

> *Bombeiros receberam 51 pedidos de ajuda devido a chuva em Lisboa*
> 
> 
> Lisboa, 22 mar (Lusa) - O Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros (RSB) de Lisboa registou na noite de quinta-feira 51 ocorrências devido à chuva intensa que caiu na capital, disse à Lusa fonte daquela corporação.
> ...



A EMA de G.Coutinho registou 17mm das 22h às 23h e 11,2mm das 23h às 24h.

Foram duas horas de muita chuva na grande Lisboa.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (22 Mar 2013 às 11:37)

Depois de uma noite de chuva, o dia hoje anda assim por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2013 às 11:38)

Boas

Na Serra das Minas(Sintra), a mínima não foi alem dos *10,8ºC*.

Neste momento, muitas nuvens/algumas abertas,* 14,7ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2013 às 12:15)

Boas

Aqui a contabilidade final desta Frente foi de 13,6mm! ontem 4,4mm e hoje 9,2mm

Mínima de 11,9ºC

Agora estão 17,4ºC, 57%Hr, 1009,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2013 às 12:35)

T.actual: *14,0ºC*

A pequena célula la passou, agora está um belo sol.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2013 às 15:09)

sigo com 16.3º C e 13.4mm acumulado de hoje


----------



## Pinhalnovo (22 Mar 2013 às 16:52)




----------



## Aspvl (22 Mar 2013 às 19:09)

Boa tarde 
















São Mammatus?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2013 às 19:36)

Boas noites

Sigo com *12,9ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado.

*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 19:39)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> São Mammatus?



Não. Mammatus são nuvens raras e que aparecem após tempestades severas.
Formam-se em ar descendente ao contrário das outras nuvens que se forma em ar ascendente. Essas nuvens não me parecem nada mammatus


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2013 às 19:41)

Extremos de hoje

Temp. máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temp. mínima: *11,5ºC*
Rajada de vento máxima: *35,6km/h Sul*
____________
Precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite: *7,5mm*


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2013 às 19:44)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*11,9ºC*
Máxima:*17,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*48km/h*

Precipitação total:*9,2mm*
Rain rate máximo:*36,6mm/h* (00:31)


----------



## dASk (22 Mar 2013 às 20:27)

boas! esta madrugada é possivel haver trovoada certo?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 20:34)

dASk disse:


> boas! esta madrugada é possivel haver trovoada certo?



Possível sim, mas não me parece muito provável. Para que ocorra trovoada e necessário que o LI (Lifted Index) seja negativo e observando os modelos não devera ser. No entanto deverão haver aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo que motivaram un alerta amarelo do IPMA.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2013 às 20:40)

dASk disse:


> boas! esta madrugada é possivel haver trovoada certo?



Vêm lá umas boas células, embora não estejam muito activas, é esperar que eu cá estou 

Sigo com 11,7ºC, a duas décimas de igualar a mínima.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2013 às 21:01)

Acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro o acumulado do dia passou para os 10,6mm

temperatura de 12,4ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2013 às 21:09)

Meteofan disse:


> Possível sim, mas não me parece muito provável. Para que ocorra trovoada e necessário que o LI (Lifted Index) seja negativo e observando os modelos não devera ser. No entanto deverão haver aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo que motivaram un alerta amarelo do IPMA.



A possibilidade de trovoada é bem real o LI que falas não tem de estar por cima das nossas cabeças vai estar LI de -2 junto a costa e cape a rondar os 600 700 por isso a possibilidade de trovoadas até é algo elevada!! é uma questão de lotaria do costume.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2013 às 21:52)

Boas noites

Sigo com *11,9ºC* , céu nublado e vento moderado.

Observando o radar, parece que a precipitação moderada/forte vai entrar primeiro na faixa costeira dos concelhos de Mafra e Torres Vedras.A beachcam da Ericeira e a estação amadora de Valongo(3 km a Norte da Ericeira) podem ser úteis para acompanhar a situação, a ver vamos.

*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*.


----------



## CptRena (22 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Observando o radar, parece que a precipitação moderada/forte vai entrar primeiro na faixa costeira dos concelhos de Mafra e Torres Vedras.A beachcam da Ericeira e a estação amadora de Valongo(3 km a Norte da Ericeira) podem ser úteis para acompanhar a situação, a ver vamos.



Como de costume.  A imagem de radar é sempre parecida 
Pode ser que ainda sobre algo para aqui. Senão só depois amanhã pelo meio dia é que veremos algo mais interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2013 às 22:45)

CptRena disse:


> Como de costume.  A imagem de radar é sempre parecida
> Pode ser que ainda sobre algo para aqui. Senão só depois amanhã pelo meio dia é que veremos algo mais interessante.



Sem dúvida, ontem aconteceu exactamente o mesmo, chuva a potes na zona da Ericeira, no entanto parece que a chuva vai entrar bem mais a norte,é seguir o radar,  ferramenta bem preciosa. 
__________

Sigo com *11,8ºC* e vento moderado.


*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2013 às 23:31)

Vi agora mesmo vários clarões http://beachcam.sapo.pt/ericeira/


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2013 às 23:53)

Ninguém por aí para reportar da Costa ? 

Por aqui céu nublado.


----------



## overcast (23 Mar 2013 às 00:01)

Céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiro moderado. Parte mais interessante a passar a Norte.

Pela câmera da Ericeira a coisa parece bem animada. Muito vento e chuva!


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2013 às 00:06)

overcast disse:


> Céu muito nublado.
> 
> Aguaceiro moderado. Parte mais interessante a passar a Norte.
> 
> Pela câmera da Ericeira a coisa parece bem animada. Muito vento e chuva!



É, realmente pela câmara o vento está muito intenso! As palmeiras têm muito que dançar.


----------



## overcast (23 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É, realmente pela câmara o vento está muito intenso! As palmeiras têm muito que dançar.



Chuva mais forte por aqui mas as palmeiras ainda não dançam.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 00:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É, realmente pela câmara o vento está muito intenso! As palmeiras têm muito que dançar.



ja foi registado na estação a 3km da ericeira uma rajada de 64.8km/h 
edit: e no cabo carvoeiro de 60.2km/h e em peniche tambem


----------



## overcast (23 Mar 2013 às 00:30)

Trovoada oeste/sudoeste .. bastante longe ainda!

Continua a chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 00:30)

Aquilo na Ericeira esteve mesmo agreste, que temporal, no entanto está agora tudo muito mais calmo,a célula em tons de laranja lá seguiu o seu caminho.
_______

Por aqui ambiente calmo, *11,7ºC* e chuviscos.

*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## MeteoSetubal (23 Mar 2013 às 00:31)

Vários relatos de relâmpagos a oeste de Setubal e Lisboa!


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2013 às 00:35)

Já vi alguns raios para o lado do mar, embora com muito espaço de tempo entre eles.


----------



## fhff (23 Mar 2013 às 00:36)

Por aqui (zona da Merceana, Alenquer) chove moderado e já ouvi um valente trovão.


----------



## manganao (23 Mar 2013 às 00:38)

Lightning disse:


> Já vi alguns raios para o lado do mar, embora com muito espaço de tempo entre eles.



aqui trovoada em força


----------



## overcast (23 Mar 2013 às 00:40)

Começa a chover bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 00:45)

Muita actividade, impressionante esta bomba.
Ainda bem que foi no mar.
________

Entretanto começa a chover bem, o vento aumentar de intensidade.


*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## Rachie (23 Mar 2013 às 00:52)

Começou agora a cair chuva forte puxada a vento.  
Actualmente estão 10.6º.


----------



## windchill (23 Mar 2013 às 01:06)

Que ventania neste momento!!


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2013 às 01:09)

windchill disse:


> Que ventania neste momento!!



É não é? Há bocado pensei que ia ficar sem porta da varanda.


----------



## Rachie (23 Mar 2013 às 01:11)

A rua já é novamente rio 
A temperatura caiu para 8.7º (2º em 20 minutos....)


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2013 às 01:15)

Aqui para não variar não se passa nada mas também para não variar quando reclamo tenho festa logo de seguida  para já ainda a espera

13,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 01:23)

Sigo com *9,4ºC* e chuva fraca.


*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 01:28)

por aqui 11.2º C e vento fraco
eu e a minha mousse de chocolate  , continuamos à espera, pelo radar parece vir cá algo
EDIT: acabei de ver um relampago lá ao fundo para os lados de santarém


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2013 às 01:37)

Boas

Cheguei agora a casa, tem chovido de forma fraca, rendeu até ao momento 1,8mm.

Sigo com 10,0ºC e vento fraco de SO.
Ouvem-se alguns trovões mas ao longe...


----------



## MeteoSetubal (23 Mar 2013 às 01:54)

Muita chuva um pouco por todo o Distrito de Setubal com trovoada!


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 01:57)

ja chove torrencialmente , vi um relampago e derrepente pfufuuffuu 
5min de chuva já com 2.2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 01:59)

Por aqui tudo calmo, e assim continuará.
Sigo com *9,3ºC* , céu nublado e vento nulo.


*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2013 às 02:01)

Apenas um trovão e mais nada mas foi cá um estrondo!!! bem sigo com um acumulado de 3,6mm agora está a parar

Ficou muito frio 10,3ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Mar 2013 às 02:16)

Já por aqui nem uma descarga ouve, só alguma chuva e vento, tudo se resumiu a esta fotografia  
Acho que vou dormir e esperar por outro evento....


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 02:26)

por aqui rendeu 2.9mm e está a parar bah, rajadas moderadas e a temperatura desceu para 10.8º C


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2013 às 02:28)

Não desanimem, até ao lavar dos cestos ainda é vindima, já se costuma dizer por aqui 

Sigo com 9,5ºC, 89%HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Mar 2013 às 02:32)

Geiras disse:


> Não desanimem, até ao lavar dos cestos ainda é vindima, já se costuma dizer por aqui
> 
> Sigo com 9,5ºC, 89%HR e vento fraco de Sul.



Sim, mas para esta noite e aqui para a minha região já acredito que haja actividade eléctrica


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 02:38)

*9,7ºC* e vento nulo.  

*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2013 às 02:42)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Sim, mas para esta noite e aqui para a minha região já acredito que haja actividade eléctrica



É a mesma que a minha e eu não perdi as esperanças 

9,6ºC com a pressão atmosférica já nos 1004.8hPa.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Mar 2013 às 02:50)

Geiras disse:


> É a mesma que a minha e eu não perdi as esperanças
> 
> 9,6ºC com a pressão atmosférica já nos 1004.8hPa.



De facto e vento o radar parece que vem ai uma célula bem interessante, mas deve ser só shuva e vento


----------



## Templariu (23 Mar 2013 às 02:53)

grande 'descarga' em Tomar.....e molha tb....


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 03:07)

miguel disse:


> Apenas um trovão e mais nada mas foi cá um estrondo!!!




Deve ter sido este, de facto foi uma boa bomba. 





__________

Por aqui continua tudo calmo, céu encoberto e *9,6ºC*.


*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 04:15)

Vendaval é com a Ericeira  http://beachcam.sapo.pt/ericeira/
Impressionante, mais uma boa célula a passar por lá, parece um íman,passa tudo por aquela bela vila.
Aproxima-se qualquer coisa, vamos la ver se é desta que chove a serio.

*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2013 às 04:36)

Vem lá mais chuvinha, e quem sabe, mais que isso 

Sigo com 10,4ºC, 88%HR e vento muito fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 04:42)

Cai um aguaceiro bastante forte. 

*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2013 às 04:52)

Única coisa de jeito por aqui até ao momento foi por volta da 1h da manhã.






Passagem da célula, evidenciada nestes gráficos onde se nota a frente de rajada e uma descida da temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 04:58)

Bons estoiros vindos de Norte/Noroeste.

Vai chovendo bem, *9,0ºC* e vento moderado.

*A fazer seguimento nos arredores de Sintra(Serra das Minas)*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 09:40)

Bom dia, de volta a Alcabideche.

Sigo com chuva moderada,* 9,5ºC* e  vento fraco de Este.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *4,9 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 09:56)

bom dia sigo com 11.3º C, 89% humidade e 6.4mm acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 10:04)

*9,8ºC* e *5,3 mm*.


----------



## dASk (23 Mar 2013 às 10:18)

Bom dia! Sigo com chuva a aumentar cada vez mais de intensidade e hoje já com 6.8mm acumulados. Que belo mês de Março já vai com 127,4mm acumulados o mais chuvoso registado na EM da Moita desde que entrou em funcionamento em 2007! E muita água ainda vai cair até ao final.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 10:29)

já está a chuviscar a algum tempo mas é tão fraca que não acumula nada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2013 às 10:32)

Acumulados 31,8 mm no dia 21.

Ontem foi mais um dia de chuva fraca a moderada.

Resta dizer que o mês já conta com 165,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 10:39)

Vai chuviscando, sigo com *9,9ºC* e *6,6 mm*.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Mar 2013 às 10:57)

Alguém me explica o que se passou com as células num espaço de 10 minutos?? nas imagens de radar das 07:40 e 07:50 ?????


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mar 2013 às 10:59)

Bom dia,

Aqui pelo Marquês chove por vezes fraco por vezes moderadamente ou ainda e também uns chuviscos. O termómetro marca 10º. Óptimo dia para por a papelada em dia (v.g. os impostos) e para almoçar à "tripa-forra" fazendo-se a digestão lenta e perguiçosa em frente da TV


----------



## dASk (23 Mar 2013 às 11:00)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Alguém me explica o que se passou com as células num espaço de 10 minutos?? nas imagens de radar das 07:40 e 07:50 ?????



Foi o radar de Loulé que foi a vida para não variar.. lol


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Mar 2013 às 11:11)

dASk disse:


> Foi o radar de Loulé que foi a vida para não variar.. lol


Obrigado


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 11:12)

miguel disse:


> A possibilidade de trovoada é bem real o LI que falas não tem de estar por cima das nossas cabeças vai estar LI de -2 junto a costa e cape a rondar os 600 700 por isso a possibilidade de trovoadas até é algo elevada!! é uma questão de lotaria do costume.



Ok muito obrigado pela correção. De fato ocorreram algumas trovoadas.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2013 às 11:23)

Boas

A madrugada foi de alguma chuva pouca trovoada apenas um trovão mas bem próximo quase em cima da cidade

Acumulado desde as 00h de 9,2mm

Neste momento estão 10,9ºC e chove


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 11:37)

Sigo com *12,2ºC* , céu encoberto e vento fraco.
A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *6,9 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 11:38)

por aqui 11.6º C continua a chuviscar já prai ha 2horas ou pouco mais, já me está a enervar, é que nem acumula nada nem dá para fazer nada, fuuu, ao menos que chova normalmente


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2013 às 11:47)

Continua a chover sempre da mesma forma mas está perto de ir parar já!

Acumulados 10,0mm

11,0ºC, 92%Hr, 1003,9hpa e vento nulo!


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 11:57)

élah finalmente acumulou +0.7mm com esta chuva fraca, vou com 7.1mm acumulado e 11.7º C


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2013 às 15:16)

Já não espero nada hoje. Acumulado de 6,6mm.

Sigo com 15,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 15:55)

sigo com 15.2º C e com 7.1mm acumulado

eu a pensar que já não apanhava mais nada hoje e derrepente 












vamos lá ver o que vai trazer


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 16:07)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *14,6ºC* ,céu encoberto/algumas abertas e vento moderado do quadrante *Sudoeste*.
O acumulado encontra-se na mesma, *6,9 mm*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mar 2013 às 16:19)

Boa tarde,

Hoje cerca das 15h na praia da Parede estava assim:





O sol sorria entre abertas mas já vinha lá uma nuvem com aspecto de que ia descarregar chuva. Estava bastante vento.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 16:26)

temperatura desceu para 14.7º C e o aguaceiro foi fraco subiu para 7.5mm acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Aproxima-se alguma precipitação.
T.actual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2013 às 18:06)

Sigo com 13,4ºC e vento fraco de SO.

Um feliz dia da meteorologia


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 18:13)

Nem sabia que hoje era o dia da Meteorologia. Não tive muitas razoes para comemorar, praticamente não choveu...


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2013 às 18:39)

Meteofan disse:


> Nem sabia que hoje era o dia da Meteorologia. Não tive muitas razoes para comemorar, praticamente não choveu...



Aqui, ainda menos razões! Já não chove há quase 3h, não houve granizo nem espetáculos elétricos e o vento foi ventar para outra freguesia.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2013 às 19:23)

Aqui a máxima foi de 15,0ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h 10,2mm e de tarde não choveu mais nada

Agora estão 12,2ºC, 79%Hr, 1004,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Templariu (23 Mar 2013 às 20:48)

efeitos da trovoada esta madrugada em Tomar:
http://www.radio.cidadetomar.pt/noticia.php?id=13803

http://www.radiohertz.pt/?pagina=noticias&id=11635


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 22:12)

Boas

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 23:37)

máxima de hoje 15.3º C, a minima até agora é a temperatura actual 9.9º C
até agora 7.5 acumulado, parece vir uns aguaceiros no radar, vamos lá ver se vem cá alguma coisa, de qualquer maneira se cair algo, já deve de contar para amanhã


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2013 às 23:49)

Eu também tenho instabilidade em direção à minha zona! Não sei se tem atividade elétrica, mas segundo o radar dará para acumular 0,5 a 4mm de precipitação.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2013 às 23:50)

Aqui choveu tanto que mal deu para molhar a estrada 

11,7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

miguel disse:


> Aqui choveu tanto que mal deu para molhar a estrada
> 
> 11,7ºC



Segundo o radar, aproxima-se alguma precipitação para setúbal, mas mais para a zona sul do distrito onde até há minúsculo pontinho laranja! Quanto à parte norte parece estar também a encaminhar-se alguma precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2013 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem: *8,1ºC* / *15,1ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *6,9 mm*
________________

Condições actuais em *Alcabideche*:

Céu: *Encoberto*
Temperatura: *11,4ºC*
Vento: *21 km/h* do quadrante *Noroeste*.
Humidade: *85%*


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

passou de raspão e já ia fraco, só caiu uns pingos fracos que mal molhou o chão 
parece vir lá mais, esperar por algo melhor...


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 00:15)

Ontem o acumulado ficou-se nos 6,9mm.
Hoje já levo 0,3mm.

Actuais 10,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2013 às 00:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Segundo o radar, aproxima-se alguma precipitação para setúbal, mas mais para a zona sul do distrito onde até há minúsculo pontinho laranja! Quanto à parte norte parece estar também a encaminhar-se alguma precipitação.



Pois já passou aqui deu 0,4mm  ainda tive a ver se dava alguma trovoada mas nada

11,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Por aqui, chuviscos, *11,2ºC* e vento moderado.
Estas pequenas células que têm passado por aqui, servem apenas para molhar a estrada,nada mais.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (24 Mar 2013 às 01:03)

Pelas previsões vamos ter uma semana muito chovosa, será mesmo assim? o que a vossa experiência vos diz


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2013 às 01:14)

A mim parece-me que a Norte do pais sim esta garantida uma semana de muita chuva, mas no Centro e no sul não é tão certo assim. Tudo vai ser uma questão de kms mas a Sul do Tejo tanto podem cair 200 mm como não cair quase nada. Nas próximas saídas tudo ficara mais definido, penso eu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mar 2013 às 01:17)

Aqui a estrada está bem molhada... Já chove há mais de uma hora! É chuva fraca a moderada. Gostava que viessem algumas trovoadas para acompanhar, mas estou com pouca sorte


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2013 às 01:47)

epá, os aguaceiros vão perdendo a força à medida que vão se deslocando para o interior (principalmente quando atravessam o tejo) e chegam cá todos com chuva fraca que mal molha o chão


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2013 às 01:48)

*Alcabideche* segue com chuviscos,*10,3ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 01:54)

Bom, deverá cair mais um aguaceiros dentro de alguns minutos e depois não esperarei mais nada ao longo da madrugada.

Sigo com 11,8ºC e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## dASk (24 Mar 2013 às 02:23)

aqui chove bem desde há 20m e levo 2mm acumulados desde então..


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2013 às 02:54)

agora que passaram o tejo e não perderam muita força, passaram por cima -.- 
sigo com 10º C


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2013 às 11:18)

Boas

Temperatura mínima: *9,2ºC*
Temperatura actual: *14,0ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2013 às 11:41)

Bom dia.

Dia de aguaceiros que acumularam até ao momento 4,1mm.

Este mês segue com 134,7mm e ainda vem muita água.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2013 às 11:54)

Boas

Mínima de 11,1ºC

Precipitação da madrugada 0,8mm

Rajada máxima até agora 31km/h

Agora estão 16,6ºC, 67%Hr, 1010,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Saul Monteiro (24 Mar 2013 às 12:56)

Na madrugada de 23.03.2013 no Guincho virado a Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2013 às 14:45)

*15,0ºC* ,céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2013 às 17:38)

Tarde amena, muito sol.
T.actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 18:24)

Sigo com 14,1ºC, 70%HR e vento fraco de Oeste.

O céu tem estado maioritariamente limpo mas já se nota a nebulosidade a chegar.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

*Extremos de hoje em Alcabideche:* *9,2ºC* / *15,4ºC*
_____

Neste momento, *12,8ºC* , céu encoberto, vento moderado do quadrante *Noroeste *, *76 %* de humidade relativa e *1,0 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

Máxima: 17,3ºC
Mínima: 11,1ºC

Rajada máxima: 39km/h

Precipitação: 0,8mm

Agora:
13,2ºC
79%Hr
1015,7hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 22:34)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura máxima: *16,2ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *10,3ºC*
Rajada de vento máxima: *34km/h* 
_______
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2013 às 23:26)

Boas noites.

Noite amena, *12,2ºC* , vento fraco e céu encoberto.
_____

Parece que Terça haverá bastante actividade eléctrica.


----------



## MeteoSetubal (25 Mar 2013 às 10:54)

Bom dia, por Setúbal ceu muito nublado, 15ºC e vento moderado!


----------



## rozzo (25 Mar 2013 às 11:14)

Aspvl disse:


> São Mammatus?



Sim, pelas fotos parecem claramente mammatus. 
Estão geralmente associados a tempestades severas, mas não sempre necessariamente:

_A formação das nuvens Mammatus é rara e na maioria das vezes está associada à formação de nuvens do tipo cumulonimbus, mas também podem ocorrer na alta atmosfera associadas a stratocumulus, altocumulus, altostratus, cirrus e cirrocumulus._


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2013 às 12:20)

Boas

A temperatura mínima de hoje ficou-se nos *11,7ºC*.
_____________

Por agora, o céu apresenta-se nublado, *14,8ºC* de temperatura e vento moderado do quadrante *Oeste*.


----------



## Lousano (25 Mar 2013 às 15:18)

Boa tarde.

Dia de chuva e vento moderado.

Precip: 7,9mm

Tactual: 14,0mm


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2013 às 15:36)

*15,0ºC* , céu nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2013 às 17:56)

Extremos de hoje: *11,7ºC* / *15,9ºC*
_________

Neste momento,*14,5ºC* e chuviscos.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2013 às 18:23)

Boas

Mínima desta noite 12,1ºC

A máxima chegou aos 17,9ºC

A rajada máxima foi de 47km/h

Na ultima hora começou a chover e pegou completamente mas cai de forma fraca acumulou até agota 0,8mm

Temperatura atual de 15,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2013 às 18:38)

Boas

Por aqui sigo com 15,0ºC, vento fraco de ONO e a chuva rendeu até ao momento 1,5mm.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Mar 2013 às 18:58)

Chove bastante aqui no Marquês, está vento desagradável e 15º C.
Então e a Primavera não chega? Só se avista esta invernia?


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2013 às 19:14)

Chuva fraca toda a tarde.

Sigo com 14,6ºC, após máxima de *15,4ºC*, e *3,2 mm* acumulados.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2013 às 19:32)

Por aqui , os chuviscos renderam *0 mm*.
Ambiente ameno, *14,3ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2013 às 19:37)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *17,0ºC* (às 14h46)
Temperatura mínima: *11,4ºC* (às 00h00)
Rajada de vento máxima: *39km/h SO* (às 11h52)
_____
Precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite: *1,5mm*


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2013 às 22:11)

A precipitação hoje vai em 1,6mm e não deve acumular mais nada hoje.

Temperatura atual 15,5ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (25 Mar 2013 às 22:11)

Que bela noite de primavera, chuva qb e vento igualmente


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2013 às 22:18)

Por aqui vai caindo um chuvisco muito esporádico, puxado a vento, que sopra fraco a moderado de SO/O.

Actuais 15,0ºC, com 2,1mm acumulados desde a meia noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2013 às 22:20)

*14,1ºC* e chuviscos

Acumulado:* 0,3mm*


----------



## DaniFR (25 Mar 2013 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Dia de chuva fraca e persistente. 

Precipitação nas estações do IPMA, desde as 0h:
Coimbra, Aeródromo: *23.6mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *17,6mm*

Temperatura actual: *13,4ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *14ºC*
Mínima: *10,2ºC*


----------



## Lousano (25 Mar 2013 às 23:30)

Agora chove moderado, com 3,8mm acumulados nos últimos 40 min.

Precip: 13,7mm


----------



## Lousano (26 Mar 2013 às 00:04)

Lousano disse:


> Agora chove moderado, com 3,8mm acumulados nos últimos 40 min.
> 
> Precip: 13,7mm



O dia acabou com 16,0mm

Por agora 13,6ºC e já 0,5mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2013 às 00:07)

A noite está bem amena estão 15,6ºC, 92%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 00:31)

Acumulado de ontem: *0,3 mm*
Rajada máxima de ontem: *48 km/h*
___________

Agora: *14,3ºC *, céu nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2013 às 01:43)

A temperatura por aqui, desde as 17h45 que apenas tem variado entre os 14,9ºC e os 15,1ºC, sendo que maioritariamente se situa nos 15,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 02:05)

T.actual: *14,3ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Mar 2013 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está de chuva mas fraca e persistente num ambiente pegajoso e quente. O termómetro marca 15ºC. Que tempo detestável. Vai ser a Páscoa toda assim não é?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia

Sigo com *14,7ºC* e vento moderado de *SO*.
Vem aí muita animação.


----------



## Thomar (26 Mar 2013 às 10:40)

Bons dias!

Aguaceiro intenso por Cabanas neste momento, vento fraco e uma temperatura de +15.9ºC.

EDIT: já parou.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 10:52)

Vai chovendo.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2013 às 12:24)

Boas

Mínima muito alta de 15,1ºC

Agora estão 15,3ºC quase  a mínima 

Máxima até ao momento 16,2ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h 2,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 12:31)

Sigo com chuva fraca, *14,0ºC *e vento moderado a forte do quadrante *SO*.
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2013 às 13:17)

Boa tarde.

Continua a chuva, com *6,3 mm* acumulados hoje, o mesmo valor que acumulei durante o dia de ontem.

14,3ºC actuais, após mínima de *13,9ºC*, e 93% de humidade.

1006 hPa de pressão, e vento moderado a forte do quadrante Sul, nos 40,3 km/h, após valor máximo de *67,5 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2013 às 13:19)

Vai chovendo e o acumulado vai em 3,2mm

A temperatura é de 14,8ºC e assim vai sendo batida a mínima


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2013 às 13:20)

Aguaceiros sucessivos de intensidade moderada a forte, acompanhados de vento moderado a forte, que decidiram levar um caixote do lixo a passear


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 13:24)

*14,1ºC* e chuviscos.
Acumulado: *1,3 mm*
Rajada máxima: *45 km/h*


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2013 às 13:32)

minima foi de 15º C 
estão 16.5º C neste momento
rajada maxima de 27km/h
até agora acumulou 2.2mm e chove fraco neste momento


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2013 às 13:33)

Bela chuvada agora por aqui sigo com 4,4mm assim dá gosto ver chover :P


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Mar 2013 às 14:59)

miguel disse:


> Bela chuvada



Também gosto de ver chover mas agora já sabia bem uma pausa. Hoje, cerca das 11h30m, no Campus da Justiça estava assim:







Vento moderado, chuva moderada, temperatura moderada ... Ui! Desagradável não?


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2013 às 15:05)

desgraça isto o melhor está a passar a passar perto por baixo 
vou com 3.5mm acumulado... e 16.5º C


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 15:50)

Boas tardes

Por aqui, tarde amena e bastante cinzenta, já a chuva...nem vê-la.

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *15,2ºC*
Vento: *27 km/h do quadrante Oeste*
Humidade: *91%*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,3 mm*


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2013 às 15:55)

Impressionante o acumulado das estações de Aroeira e Charneca da Caparica 

Em cerca de meia hora

16mm (23mm no total de hoje) 
Charneca da Caparica

8mm (16mm no total de hoje)
Aroeira
_____________

Por aqui sigo apenas com 3,9mm hoje...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2013 às 16:07)

Agora também está a descarregar bem aqui na Baixa de Lisboa.

Chove torrencialmente.
Mas será de curta duração.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2013 às 17:55)

Boas

Durante a tarde a chuva tem sido menos mas mesmo assim tem vindo a cair! A acumulação hoje vai em 8,0mm

A temperatura máxima foi de 16,3ºC

Rajada máxima de 60km/h

Agora estão 14,9ºC, 96%Hr, 1005,1hpa e vento fraco 

chove moderado agora


----------



## dASk (26 Mar 2013 às 17:59)

Boa tarde! dia marcado pela passagem da frente seguida de aguaceiros alguns deles bastantes fortes, na viagem do trabalho (Montijo) para aqui deu para reparar que os campos começam a acusar bastante saturação, é água por todo o lado...   Por agora continuam os aguaceiros esporádicos e 9mm acumulados! Estão uns agradáveis 15.8º


----------



## Sanxito (26 Mar 2013 às 18:34)

Boas pessoal.
Tenho andado meio desaparecido por questões profissionais, enfim... 
Bem saí de casa por volta das 14h30 com 6.2 mm acumulados, sendo que trabalho perto de casa vi a chuvada que caiu durante um bom periodo de tempo. Agora que regresso deparo-me com 22.2 mm acumulados tendo o rate atingido 182.8 mm/h pelas 15h32. É o maio registo desde que comprei a estação, em Janeiro do ano passado. Sigo agora sem chuva e com 15.3ºc , 94%HR.
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 18:47)

*14,0ºC* e chuviscos.

*Alcabideche* segue com uns incriveis *1,5 mm*.


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2013 às 19:05)

Extremos de hoje na Qta do Conde

Temperatura máxima: *16,5ºC* 
Temperatura mínima: *14,8ºC *
Rajada de vento máxima: *42km/h*
____
Precipitação contabilizada até ao momento: *4,2mm*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Mais uma tarde marcada por chuva, por vezes forte. *7,4 mm* acumulados.

14,5ºC actuais e 92% de humidade, com 1005 hPa.


----------



## ALV72 (26 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

Aqui por Coimbra e arredores está tudo encharcado ! O Ceira já transbordou ou quase nalguns locais, o Mondego leva um caudal como há muito já não via .
Para dizer a verdade já basta de tanta chuva, as terras estão impraticaveis e não sei quando é que as pessoas conseguirão plantar batatas por exemplo.

João


----------



## F_R (26 Mar 2013 às 21:02)

mais 15,8mm hoje

152,4mm este mês

348,2mm desde o inicio do ano


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2013 às 21:06)

A noite segue calma estão 14,8ºC, 92%Hr, 1005,5hpa e vento fraco a precipitação do dia é de 8,6mm e o acumulado este mês de uns raros 167,0mm e é provável que fique perto dos 200mm até dia 31 e se assim for será o mês de maior precipitação desde Dezembro de 2009 altura que tenho a estação instalada...


----------



## ct5iul (26 Mar 2013 às 21:29)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 13.9ºC
Rajada Maxima: 80.2 km/h 


Temp actual 13.9ºC 21:25

Pressão: 1004.3Hpa 21:25
Intensidade do Vento: 20.1 km/h 21:25
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: SSW
Temperatura do vento: 10.9ºC 21:25
Humidade Relativa:92% 21:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 3.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 8.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:25
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2013 às 21:30)

Está a chuviscar e o acumulado do dia passou para 9,0mm

14,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 22:10)

*13,7ºC* (actual minima) , céu encoberto e vento moderado.
O acumulado não se alterou, encontrando-se assim nos *1,5 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2013 às 22:26)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado, deve ter durado uns 2 minutos, rendeu *0,3 mm* (mais umas migalhas).
Acumulado:*1,8 mm.*

Observando as imagens de radar, é possível que entrem mais  umas quantas pequenas células na zona do Guincho/Cabo Raso e passem por aqui em  Alcabideche,a ver vamos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2013 às 23:09)

Mais 7,2 mm hoje e continua a chover.

Impressionante que o mês já vai com 179,4 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2013 às 23:10)

*9,5 mm* acumulados e 14,0ºC actuais.

92% de humidade e 1005 hPa de pressão.

33,1 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## DaniFR (26 Mar 2013 às 23:25)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de chuva. 

Sigo com *13ºC*, mínima do dia, chuva fraca e vento fraco.

Máxima de *15,6ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2013 às 23:28)

Acumulados 7,6 mm.

Imparável.


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

Ontem a precipitação total foi de *4,5mm* e a temperatura mínima foi de *14,4ºC*, registada às 23h59.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

*Dados de ontem*:

Temperatura minima: *13,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,5ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 45 Km/h*
Precipitação acumulada:*1,8 mm*
_________________

Neste momento, *13,5ºC* , céu encoberto e vento moderado.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Mar 2013 às 00:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mais 7,2 mm hoje e continua a chover.
> 
> Impressionante que o mês já vai com 179,4 mm.



Bons acumulados para a zona Sul do Litoral Centro!

Hajam mais eventos assim capazes de repartir a precipitação por todo o lado.

Não há dinheiro nem trabalho em Portugal nem nada. Que não haja pelo menos seca este ano!!

No Noroeste, entretanto, várias estações acumularam perto de 100mm!


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2013 às 00:55)

Verdadeira noite de Inverno lá fora, chove com alguma intensidade e bastante vento de Sudoeste, 4,2mm acumulados desde a meia noite e rajada máxima até ao momento de 37km/h.

Temperatura agradável, 14,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

Entretanto, vai chovendo fraco, *13,2ºC* e vento moderado.
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2013 às 01:52)

Março chuvoso este 

Noite de aguaceiros por aqui, .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2013 às 08:36)

No Marquês de Pombal céu muito nublado e algum chuvisco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Mar 2013 às 10:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No Marquês de Pombal céu muito nublado e algum chuvisco.



É isso mesmo! O sol ainda espreitou a essa hora mas de momento voltou a chuviscar. Oiçam e aquela coisa do "Março Marçagão, de manhã Inverno e à tarde Verão" hem? Nada não é? O povo não sabe nada pois é Inverno mas é todo o dia e de noite também que choveu à brava. Vejo 14ºC no termómetro.
Em vez de procurar um sapatinho aberto e colorido vou comprar um guarda chuva novo porque o outro partiu-se com a ventania. E sim vou ao El Corte Ingles que aproveito que finalmente estou de férias ( ) para comer tapas à fartazana e engolir cañas sem parar. Podem criticar-me à vontade que eu não me ralo!!


----------



## jonekko (27 Mar 2013 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos, peço desculpa pelo off topic mas sou um fiel seguidor do fórum apesar se não perceber nada de meteorologia, sou apenas um curioso do "tempo" que sempre que possa irá tentar registar alguns momentos. De momento chove fraco em Odivelas e vento fraco!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2013 às 11:34)

Boas

Temperatura mínima: *12,2ºC*
Temperatura actual: *14,8ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,3 mm*


----------



## jonekko (27 Mar 2013 às 12:24)

Acabadinho de sair aviso amarelo para vento e agitação maritima.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2013 às 12:43)

Boas

Muita chuva no inicio da madrugada rendeu 5,2mm que é o acumulado do dia até agora

Mínima de 13,2ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 17,2ºC com 78%Hr, 1005,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## lsalvador (27 Mar 2013 às 12:52)

No passado Domingo ouve alguma trovoada em Tomar. Foi destruída a antena da Radio local, podem ver no video seguinte o estado em que ficou.

Video do Youtube

O PC do MeteoTomar também sofre com a situação, só consegue trabalhar poucos horas depois de ser ligado. Uma situação que espero que seja reparada rapidamente.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2013 às 15:09)

minima de 13.2º C
sigo com 18.5º C
e com 3.3mm acumulado de hoje


----------



## romeupaz (27 Mar 2013 às 15:25)

lsalvador disse:


> No passado Domingo ouve alguma trovoada em Tomar. Foi destruída a antena da Radio local, podem ver no video seguinte o estado em que ficou.
> 
> Video do Youtube
> 
> O PC do MeteoTomar também sofre com a situação, só consegue trabalhar poucos horas depois de ser ligado. Uma situação que espero que seja reparada rapidamente.



... que brutalidade... incrível poder...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2013 às 15:37)

Sigo com *15,9ºC*, céu encoberto e vento moderado do quadrante *SO*.
Precipitação acumulada: *1,5 mm*
Rajada máxima: *43 km/h*


----------



## jonekko (27 Mar 2013 às 17:40)

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento com Sol ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Lightning (27 Mar 2013 às 18:16)

lsalvador disse:


> No passado Domingo ouve alguma trovoada em Tomar. Foi destruída a antena da Radio local, podem ver no video seguinte o estado em que ficou.
> 
> Video do Youtube
> 
> O PC do MeteoTomar também sofre com a situação, só consegue trabalhar poucos horas depois de ser ligado. Uma situação que espero que seja reparada rapidamente.



Dasse...    

As chuvadas de ontem também fizeram complicações em Santa Marta. As fotos seguintes não são da minha autoria, e deixo o link abaixo para a fonte das mesmas. 

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4968659132638.1073741825.1183986351&type=1  (Bira O Glorioso)


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2013 às 18:29)

Boas

Por aqui o acumulado é de 8,1mm.

Sigo com 14,8ºC, 85%HR e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2013 às 18:39)

Bem hoje de dia nem praticamente vi chover já sinto falta :P

Máxima hoje de 17,2ºC

Precipitação 5,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2013 às 19:20)

Boas 

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura mínima:*12,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima:*16,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *43 km/h*

______________________

Neste momento, *13,4ºC* ,céu nublado e vento fraco.
A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *1,5 mm*.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Mar 2013 às 00:23)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *12,1ºC*

Extremos de ontem: 
Máxima: *17ºC*
Mínima: *10,9*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com,*12,6ºC*,céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2013 às 01:17)

Entretanto, tem estado a chuviscar,tenham cuidado com esta linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mar 2013 às 01:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, tem estado a chuviscar,tenham cuidado com esta linha de instabilidade.



Contudo rendeu um raio positivo de 6.5Kamp.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2013 às 11:47)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *11,8ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,0*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 15:03)

pessoal parece que vamos ter uns pingos






sigo com 18º C e com 1.7mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2013 às 15:15)

Sigo com *15,2ºC* e vento moderado.
Essa mancha já entrou em terra, como mostra a livecam da Praia Grande(Sintra),onde vai chuviscando.
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praia-grande/


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 17:10)

bem vai pingando por aqui, nada de especial, serve para molhar o chão nada mais, temperatura desceu para 15.9º C


----------



## Teles (28 Mar 2013 às 18:35)

Um céu bem ondulado aqui:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2013 às 22:07)

Boas noites

Sigo com *13,6ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado.
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 22:15)

aqui tem chovido de forma muito fraca, mas neste momento começou se a ouvir nas telhas, sigo com 14.7º C


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2013 às 22:26)

Boas

Mínima de 12,7ºC
Máxima de 18,1ºC

Rajada máxima 34km/h

Precipitação 0,6mm muito fraco este dia como já era previsto

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 91%Hr, 1016,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2013 às 22:38)

Boa noite,

Por Carcavelos a noite segue com períodos de chuva em geral fraca, a temperatura ronda os 14/15ºC segundo as estações de Parede / Oeiras.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *17,0ºC* (às 15h12)
Temperatura mínima: *11,5º*C (às 01h02)
Rajada de vento máxima: *30km/h* (às 19h34)
_____
Precipitação registada desde a meia noite: *0,6mm*


----------



## romeupaz (28 Mar 2013 às 23:16)

Não devia o distrito de Leiria estar também em alerta Laranja? em especial para o norte, que tem algumas terras altas?


----------



## zejorge (28 Mar 2013 às 23:25)

Boa noite

Sigo com 13,7º, vento fraco a moderado de sul, e com 1,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## mortagua (28 Mar 2013 às 23:26)

romeupaz disse:


> Não devia o distrito de Leiria estar também em alerta Laranja? em especial para o norte, que tem algumas terras altas?



Realmente, vendo as imagens de radar parece que a minha zona, Leiria zona Norte vai ter muita chuva


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

acabei o dia com 2.4mm
sigo com 14.5º C espero uma chuvada razoavel para hoje


----------



## manganao (29 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...0328/FeYFlsADMkbTHCgzEMSC/por130328234031.jpg


----------



## manganao (29 Mar 2013 às 00:01)

manganao disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...0328/FeYFlsADMkbTHCgzEMSC/por130328234031.jpg



vem ai chuva em Peniche já deve chover bem


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2013 às 00:07)

Por aqui, sigo com *14,2ºC* e chuviscos.
O vento começa a soprar com bastante intensidade.


----------



## hurricane (29 Mar 2013 às 00:35)

Aqui por esta zona de Leiria chove e chove torrencialmente!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 00:41)

aiai, parece estou a ver aquilo a passar a norte de mim, a razar mas a norte (pelo menos o melhor), esperar, pode ser que não...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É curioso, para o meu distrito o aviso de rajada máxima de vento (95km/h) está ativo desde as 21h, e aqui o vento continua fraco e aí o aviso está ativo desde a meia-noite e já está vento forte. Provavelmente só o meu concelho é que ainda não está a ser afetado por vento forte, mais norte talvez o cenário seja diferente.



Sopra a uma velocidade média de *37 km/h*.
_________________________

Continuam os chuviscos puxados a vento.
*14,1ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2013 às 00:50)

david 6 disse:


> aiai, parece estou a ver aquilo a passar a norte de mim, a razar mas a norte (pelo menos o melhor), esperar, pode ser que não...


Pelo satélite parece-me que vão chegar emoções fortes muito em breve à Fajarda!


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 00:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Pelo satélite parece-me que vão chegar emoções fortes muito em breve à Fajarda!



espero que tenhas razão, mas a seguir o radar, parece que esta vaza está a passar por cima


----------



## Teles (29 Mar 2013 às 01:08)

Desde as 00:00 horas 13,7mm


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 01:10)

o vento a pouco e pouco vai intensificando-se, mas a chuva não passa de chuviscos, consegui apanhar a parte mais fraca desta frente


----------



## Templariu (29 Mar 2013 às 01:28)

mta chuva em Tomar à quase 1h


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2013 às 02:31)

Sigo com tórridos *14,3ºC*,vento forte do quadrante *SE* e céu nublado.


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2013 às 02:36)

Boa madrugada

Actuais 15,2ºC, com vento moderado de SSO.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 03:59)

+ chuva fraca 
sigo com 15.5º C


----------



## zejorge (29 Mar 2013 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Sigo com 15,7º, céu encoberto, chuva fraca mas persistente, vento fraco a moderado de SW, tendo acumulado 15,2mm.


----------



## CptRena (29 Mar 2013 às 09:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Períodos de chuva muito forte, mas o vento continua fraco



Emoções fortes de vento são no Caramulinho  ou na rampa de parapente


----------



## Geopower (29 Mar 2013 às 09:58)

bom dia, 
chuva moderada neste momento em Lisboa (av.almirante Reis).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2013 às 10:22)

GabKoost disse:


> Bons acumulados para a zona Sul do Litoral Centro!
> 
> Hajam mais eventos assim capazes de repartir a precipitação por todo o lado.
> 
> ...



Bem verdade.

E mais um dia de chuva. Pouco a pouco fazem-se boas acumulações.

O mês vai com 186,2 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2013 às 11:39)

Salvé.

Nevoeiro, 15,5ºC e vento moderado a forte. Quanta subtropicalidade. 

1013 hPa de pressão, e *1,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2013 às 12:15)

Que porcaria de dia este!! ao menos chovia em condições!!  

Vai chuviscando muito fraco tempo abafado e muito humido e ventoso!

Apenas acumulados 2,2mm

Mínima 14,8ºC

Agora estão 16,0ºc, 95%Hr, 1014,7hpa e vento moderado


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2013 às 13:04)

Depois de uma noite e manhã inteira a borrifar, eis que caiu uma boa chuvada.

Segue a chuva, agora mais fraca e o vento moderado a forte de SO.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2013 às 13:09)

Boas

Por aqui,*15,0ºC* , chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte do quadrante *Sudoeste*.

Acumulado: *0,3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 13:14)

sigo com 17º C
por aqui vai caindo chuva fraca que já dura algum tempo e não passa disto, que desilusão o dia de hoje 
2.2mm acumulado e vento moderado

edit: élah finalmente começou a chover normalmente


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2013 às 13:28)

Neste momento, muito nevoeiro e *15,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 13:39)

subiu para 3.6mm acumulado va la va la, já fiquei um pouco mais contente, deu 2.2mm 

sigo com 17.2º C


----------



## F_R (29 Mar 2013 às 14:43)

continua a chover

já com 21,1mm acumulados

o mês segue com 186,0mm

16,1ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Mar 2013 às 15:16)

Boa tarde,

Bem boa, boa não direi mas está muito vento na marginal, chuva e 16ºC. A praia da Parede há momentos estava assim:





Votos de uma óptima Páscoa para todos com saúde e amendoas bem docinhas.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 15:21)

sigo com os mesmos 17º C e com 5.7mm acumulados, sempre já me animou mais um bocado, depois da desilusão da madrugada/manhã


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2013 às 16:51)

Boas tardes

Por aqui tudo na mesma, dia ameno,ventoso e nublado.
Temperatura actual: *15,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*
Rajada máxima: *48 km/h*
_________

Parece que a partir de Domingo vamos ter uns belos dias de actividade electrica.


----------



## jonekko (29 Mar 2013 às 17:45)

Boa tarde, por Grândola o vento sopra moderado sem chuva....


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2013 às 18:39)

Boas

Aqui o dia tem sido marcado pelo céu sempre encoberto tempo abafado e muito humido volta e meia chuvisca mas o acumulado com estes chuviscos todo o dia não foi alem dos 0,2mm e o total desde as 00h de 2,4mm

Temperatura máxima de hoje foi 17,5ºC
O Dew point máximo chegou aos 16ºC

Mínima de 14,8ºC

Rajada máxima 50km/h dia muito ventoso este o segundo mais ventoso deste mês com uma média até agora de 20km/h

Tempo atual:
16,9ºC
89%Hr
1014,8hpa
vento moderado de O

Ps: Segundo mês mais chuvoso desde que tenho a Davis VUE apenas atras do Dezembro de 2010 por enquanto!


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2013 às 21:25)

Extremos de hoje na Qta do Conde

Temperatura máxima: *16,8ºC* 
Temperatura mínima: *14,8ºC*
Rajada de vento máxima: *48km/h*

Precipitação contabilizada: *1,8mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

Sigo com nevoeiro e *14,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

Aqui ainda estou com 16,1ºC, 89%Hr o vento sopra fraco


----------



## zejorge (29 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

Boa noite

Sigo com 14,1º, vento fraco de SW, tendo a chuva dado tréguas há já algumas horas. Acumulados *20,6* mm


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2013 às 00:46)

Boa madrugada.

A salientar, de ontem, os *4,2 mm* acumulados, e os *70,1 km/h* de rajada máxima.

De momento sigo com 14,4ºC e 90% de humidade.

Vento nulo e *1016 hPa*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2013 às 01:12)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com nevoeiro e *14,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2013 às 10:07)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *13,5ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2013 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Até que enfim, um pouco de Sol, ainda que por entre _milhentos_ Fractus. 

Mínima de *13,6ºC* e actuais 15,4ºC com vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.

70% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Mar 2013 às 11:56)

Bom dia

Sigo com *18,1ºC*, sol, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco. 

Ontem foi mais um dia de chuva, com os solos já bastante saturados. 

Extremos de ontem:
Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Mínima: *12,4ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (30 Mar 2013 às 12:03)

*Paragem da chuva neste sábado alivia terrenos alagados*






O dia de sábado, 30 de março nasceu soalheiro, depois de uma semana seguida de chuva, que provocou a saturação de terrenos, o que originou o alagamento de diversas estradas do Baixo Mondego. Todavia, desde a manhã deste sábado que foram reabertas as estradas ontem sinalizadas como intransitáveis, principalmente no concelho de Soure. São os casos das Estradas municipais (EM) 1108, entre Quinta dos netos e Simão, EM 1106, entre Santo Isidro e piquete e EM 1111, entre Vila Nova de Anços e Cercal.

No concelho de Montemor-o-Velho, continua intransitável a estrada de acesso a Montes de Formoselha (Estrada do Campo da Bola). No entanto, a população residente destes lugares tem estrada alternativa para fazer as suas deslocações. A previsão para o resto do dia aponta para um sábado sem chuva na região Centro Litoral, embora com períodos de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos no interior, que serão de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h), mas soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas até ao meio da manhã.

Diário As Beiras


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2013 às 12:08)

Dia quente, 16,7ºC, já se começa a sentir a primavera, o sol já anda aí .


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2013 às 12:10)

Ena! Finalmente um dia decente de Primavera!

Sigo com uns amenos 18,5ºC!! Perto de igualar a máxima anual!


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2013 às 12:59)

Sigo com 18,3ºC.
Moita com 20,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2013 às 13:19)

porra que calor
já vou com 20.5º C   mais alta do ano


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2013 às 13:25)

Muitas nuvens e algum vento. 16,8ºC. Já tive *17,4ºC*.

66% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2013 às 15:38)

A máxima de hoje foi de * 18,6ºC*, igualando a máxima anual registada a 21 de Fevereiro, valor que também foi registado a 17 de Março.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2013 às 18:13)

por aqui já se encontro completamente nublado e mais fresco com 16º C

neste momento está assim


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2013 às 18:29)

Céu estranho por aqui também:


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2013 às 20:21)

Avizinham-se mais umas horas de Inverno, sigo com 15,0ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2013 às 21:31)

pessoal o que traz isto?


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

Boas

A máxima hoje foi a mais alta este ano até agora com *19,8ºC*

Mínima de 13,8ºC 

Hoje não choveu nada como esperado

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 94%Hr, 1016,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2013 às 22:23)

Por aqui já chove bem, mas ainda é só o início


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

david 6 disse:


> pessoal o que traz isto?



Chuva , ovos da páscoa não é de certeza.

Por aqui vai chovendo, 0,2 mm até agora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Mar 2013 às 23:36)

Boa noite,

Por Carcavelos chove moderadamente, certinha e persistente! 

Segundo o Wunderground a estação mais próxima, na Parede regista 15ºC! 

Boa Páscoa!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

Boas noites

Sigo com *14,2ºC* ,nevoeiro(pouco denso), chuva fraca e vento moderado do quadrante *Sul*.
A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *1,3 mm*.


----------



## romeupaz (30 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

Brevemente a chover "cães e gatos" em Leiria


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2013 às 23:50)

Depois de um dia agradável com algum sol, temos agora chuva moderada com algum vento a acompanhar .


BOA PASCOA!!


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

Boas

Por aqui chove de forma fraca a moderada, com 14,8ºC, 96%HR e vento fraco de SO.
A precipitação acumulou até ao momento 0,6mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 00:02)

Acumulado de ontem: *1,5mm*
_______

Sigo com nevoeiro(cerrado) e *14,1ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

Ontem o acumulado foi 2,4 mm. Hoje já vai em 1,8 mm.

14,4ºC e 98%, muito nevoeiro e vai chuviscando.


----------



## Geopower (31 Mar 2013 às 00:49)

pela Glória do Ribatejo, chuva moderada e vento fraco. 
Boa Páscoa.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2013 às 00:53)

Boa noite,
Pela Lezíria Ribatejana chove bem desde as 23h00.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 00:54)

acumulado de ontem foi 1mm
hoje já vou com 2.9mm e sigo com chuva moderada e 15º C

PS: mario barros eu sabia que era chuva -.-, queria saber se era forte ou não... em relação aos ovos da páscoa não era mal pensado chover ovos xD


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 00:56)

Ainda paira algum nevoeiro.
Sigo com *14,2ºC* ,chuva fraca e vento moderado do quadrante *Sudoeste*.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *1,3 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 02:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> Pela Lezíria Ribatejana chove bem desde as 23h00.



3.5mm de hoje por aqui 
e continua a chover (está a 7.1mm/h neste momento)
edit: passado 2segundos de dizer isto passou para 4.2mm e está a chover com mais intensidade


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2013 às 02:04)

Hoje não te podes queixar!  Vai ficar bem regado o Ribatejo nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 02:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje não te podes queixar!  Vai ficar bem regado o Ribatejo nas próximas horas.



finalmente!!!!!   
o rio sorraia já estava a descer mas continuava fora das margens, lá vem ele de novo inundar ainda mais 

vou com 4.9mm  , tou mesmo contente até agora, vou adorar este dia de páscoa 

ah e boa páscoa para todos e mais uma coisa, pessoal acertem os relógios que já adientou 1 hora


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2013 às 02:12)

Já não rega nada só escorre..  estive hoje pelo ribatejo os campos estão todos alagados e os que não estão estão ensopados! O sorraia estava bem fora do leito ainda. A barragem de castelo de bode tava a descarregar talvez no maximo ou perto disso e fui visitar a da bouçã que não conhecia, é linda a descarga mas o acesso é um pouco limitado para boas fotos.. 
 Aqui pela Moita sigo com 3mm e a aumentar agora de intensidade a chuva! Vamos ver o que ainda vai contabilizar hoje para o mês de Março que já segue com 160mm


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 02:16)

dASk disse:


> Já não rega nada só escorre..  estive hoje pelo ribatejo os campos estão todos alagados e os que não estão estão ensopados! O sorraia estava bem fora do leito ainda. A barragem de castelo de bode tava a descarregar talvez no maximo ou perto disso e fui visitar a da bouçã que não conhecia, é linda a descarga mas o acesso é um pouco limitado para boas fotos..
> Aqui pela Moita sigo com 3mm e a aumentar agora de intensidade a chuva! Vamos ver o que ainda vai contabilizar hoje para o mês de Março que já segue com 160mm



pois ia, mas já tenho visto pior, a que zona foste ver o sorraia?
5.6mm  e continua a chover (9.1mm/h)


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2013 às 02:23)

Em Benavente, depois a vinda para cá passei na ponte do couço e levava um bom caudal, na zona de coruche vi muitos campos submersos e uma estrada cortada! A barragem de montargil tava a debitar bem também e continuava no limite...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2013 às 02:27)

Continua a chover bem!


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 02:27)

dASk disse:


> Em Benavente, depois a vinda para cá passei na ponte do couço e levava um bom caudal, na zona de coruche vi muitos campos submersos e uma estrada cortada! A barragem de montargil tava a debitar bem também e continuava no limite...



sim, em benavente é mais estreito que em coruche nota se mais a cheia, a estrada cortada perto de coruche deve ter sido a estrada do campo, aqui ao pé de mim tenho a ponte da amieira e do rebolo, onde é um pouco mais estreito que em coruche e as estradas estão cortadas também, hoje à tarde fui ver a ponte do rebolo, já se via a ponte, só a estrada, mais nada, ai há 2 dias nem se via ponte, quem não conhecesse a zona não iam imaginar que havia ali uma ponte xD, isso que tu viste hoje, não é nada comparado com algumas cheias que já houve 

já vou com 6.4mm  , a chuva passou a chuva fraca durante 5min, e agora já está a aumentar de intensidade de novo


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2013 às 02:29)

A estrada do campo, entre Benavente e a recta do cabo ontem estava submersa. Com a água que cai neste momento, se não está já de novo pouco deve faltar.


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2013 às 02:30)

acredito que sim a minha namorada tem familia em ponte de sor passa la bastantes vezes e já apanhou a ponte encerrada e ela hoje estava com medo, nunca vi mas imagino que sim, para mim já não foi mau aqui na minha zona não posso ver nada disso!  Sigo com 4mm e 15,1º


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 02:33)

João Pedro disse:


> A estrada do campo, entre Benavente e a recta do cabo ontem estava submersa. Com a água que cai neste momento, se não está já de novo pouco deve faltar.



pois é, e parece que durante o dia de hoje vai cair uma bela chuvada, aqui as pontes muito provavelmente é ficarem submersas de novo, o sorraia é um malandro, anda dentro dos limites derrepente vem umas chuvadas descarregam as barragens, prontos é o caos, inunda tudo, tenho saudades das cheias antigas em coruche, quando não tinha o muro de protecção, a baixa toda de coruche era completamente inundada era giro de se ver 

vou com 7.1mm  ,a chuva agora está mais fraca


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2013 às 02:34)

De repente levantou-se vento, acabo de registar 44km/h!

A precipitação apenas acumulou 2,1mm até ao momento.

Sigo com 15,0ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2013 às 02:38)

david 6 disse:


> pois é, e parece que durante o dia de hoje vai cair uma bela chuvada, aqui as pontes muito provavelmente é ficarem submersas de novo, o sorraia é um malandro, anda dentro dos limites derrepente vem umas chuvadas descarregam as barragens, prontos é o caos, inunda tudo, tenho saudades das cheias antigas em coruche, quando não tinha o muro de protecção, a baixa toda de coruche era completamente inundada era giro de se ver
> 
> vou com 7.1mm  ,a chuva agora está mais fraca


E por aqui mais forte!  Já deve estar a chegar aí daqui a nada.

Está bom para embalar o sono!


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 02:42)

ok, então fico à espera 
mesmo, mas um meteolouco, com estas chuvadas não consegue dormir 
sigo com 15.1º C

edit: subiu para 7.8mm


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 02:45)

*14,3ºC* e *3,1 mm*.

O vento tem aumentado de intensidade, segue com uma velocidade media de *30 km/h*.


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2013 às 02:48)

Agora está a cair a 10mm/h e 5,6mm acumulados! bela chuvada


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 02:55)

aqui está a 7.1mm/h está a aumentar de intensidade novamente
vou com 9.1mm acumulado  eheh tou a ganhar xD


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2013 às 02:59)

ou eu muito me engano ou hoje vai ser um dia para bater recordes de precipitação na EMA da Moita! Segundo o Gfs o pior (ou melhor) ainda esta para vir amanhã algures la para a hora de almoço  sendo que a chuva so deve terminar la para a hora de jantar..  ui ui...


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2013 às 02:59)

Pessoal, não esquecer que o fórum tem um chat... 
_______

Sigo com os mesmos 15,0ºC, o vento diminuiu de intensidade, soprando de SSO.
2,4mm acumulados desde a meia noite.



dASk disse:


> ou eu muito me engano ou hoje vai ser um dia para bater recordes de precipitação na EMA da Moita! Segundo o Gfs o pior (ou melhor) ainda esta para vir amanhã algures la para a hora de almoço  sendo que a chuva so deve terminar la para a hora de jantar..  ui ui...



Com uma trovoada a acompanhar é que era!


----------



## Pinhalnovo (31 Mar 2013 às 03:01)

Em Setúbal temos estado com chuva fraca, ainda só vamos com 3mm desde as 00H 
A pressão desde as 00H desceu dos 1013,8 para os 1011,8

Dados http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2013 às 03:03)

Chove torrencialmente em Odivelas.

A estação de Caneças está off, mas a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h, já deve andar nos 15mm.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 03:06)

por agora está chuva fraca e sigo com os mesmos 9.1mm, 15.1º C e vento fraco, parece que em benavente está a chover bem, até me passou à frente :O, esperar que chegue cá


----------



## hurricane (31 Mar 2013 às 03:08)

Por aqui chove torrencial já há cerca de 1 hora e chove desde as 23 horas da hora antiga!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 03:08)

Geiras disse:


> Com uma trovoada a acompanhar é que era!



Falta pouco 
A previsão está bem interessante. 






_____

Entretanto parou de chover, regressou o nevoeiro.
*14,3ºC* e *3,1 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 03:17)

acumulado de 11.3mm  a chover a 16mm/h 
para hoje por volta das 18h parece haver condições também para trovoadas


----------



## manganao (31 Mar 2013 às 03:24)

david 6 disse:


> acumulado de 11.3mm  a chover a 16mm/h
> para hoje por volta das 18h parece haver condições também para trovoadas



pelas imagens do radar parece que a chuva vai abrandar, confirma -se?
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/#


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 03:26)

também parece me que sim, mas muito mais vem durante o dia de hoje 
sigo com 12mm acumulado e 15º C


----------



## Pinhalnovo (31 Mar 2013 às 03:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falta pouco
> A previsão está bem interessante.
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo modelo a região de Lisboa/Setúbal vai estar no centro da zona com maior diferencial , Só espero que seja a noite para poder fotografar


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2013 às 03:28)

Eu já estou a ver esse cape esfumar-se todo amanhã, não passando de uma mera utopia 

A chuva parou e sigo com 15,2ºC.
A pressão atmosférica é de 1011.4hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 03:43)

Geiras disse:


> Eu já estou a ver esse cape esfumar-se todo amanhã, não passando de uma mera utopia



Oxalá que não, pelos vistos os modelos não parecem ter muitas duvidas quanto a isso,acredito que ela venha aí com força, vão rebentar umas boas bombas. 
_______

Madrugada calma ( por enquanto), *14,6ºC* , nevoeiro e *3,3mm*.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 03:51)

bem foi uma bela chuvada inicial do dia 
neste momento sigo com 15.1º C e com chuva fraca com 13.4mm acumulado  , vou dormir agora para amanhã estar bem desperto para a chuvada espero eu


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 04:15)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir, sigo com *14,9ºC*  e nevoeiro.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (31 Mar 2013 às 04:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura tem vindo a subir, sigo com *14,9ºC*  e nevoeiro.



Em Setúbal também subiu um pouco, dos 14,8 para os 15,3

A pressão atmosférica pelo contrário tem vindo a descer desde as 00H passou dos 1013,8 para os actuais 1010,4 

Dados - http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Brites (31 Mar 2013 às 04:55)

O vento sopra bem em pombal neste momento, com boas rajadas... Trovoada nem vê-la, mas tenho pena...


----------



## Pinhalnovo (31 Mar 2013 às 05:02)

Brites disse:


> O vento sopra bem em pombal neste momento, com boas rajadas... Trovoada nem vê-la, mas tenho pena...



Julgo que a trovoada é mais provavel para amanhã a tarde


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Mar 2013 às 09:50)

Bom dia,
Chove moderadamente aqui no Marquês, está vento e céu bastante escuro. Um dia que se parece a um Outubro já bem entrado. 16ºC.
Vou ter almoço de Páscoa lá na Ericeira e parece-me que tinham programado que seria no jardim. Apesar de não ser na minha casa, eu avisei que as previsões apontavam para ... sala de estar.
Bom, boa Páscoa para todos e um óptimo dia de confraternizações que isto hoje está mesmo para estar à mesa toda a tarde - cuidado com as brigadas da GNR


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Mar 2013 às 10:44)

Bom dia.
Por aqui  desde as 00.00h cairam 27.9 mm e continua a chover.
Rio Lena e Lis "cheios" mas sem criar problemas .


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 11:40)

bom dia!!!
mas que rico dia de chuva, já vou com 23.3mm de acumulado e neste momento continua a chover de forma moderada 
sigo com 16.3º C


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Mar 2013 às 11:53)

Começam os problemas por aqui.
nao para de chover. Já vai com 34.6 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2013 às 11:59)

Moscavide com 18,2 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2013 às 12:05)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca, nevoeiro, e *24,7 mm* acumulados.

15,0ºC de temperatura e 1007 hPa de pressão, com 14,0 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## Teles (31 Mar 2013 às 12:06)

Boa  pascoa para todos
Até ao momento 40mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## FJC (31 Mar 2013 às 12:10)

WHORTAS disse:


> Começam os problemas por aqui.
> nao para de chover. Já vai com 34.6 mm



Boas. 
Com o que chove agora a situação tende a complicar-se.
Que os estragos, caso existam, que sejam reduzidos.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (31 Mar 2013 às 12:26)

Bom dia, já há indicação de alguma actividade eléctrica a Oeste?


----------



## Pisfip (31 Mar 2013 às 12:29)

Boa Tarde! Bom domingo e Boa Páscoa! 
Meteorologicamente falando não pára de chover desde as 22.30horas da noite passada! Ora chuvisco, ora chuva moderada a forte! 
Receio com algumas ribeiras a desaguar no mar! Muita muita água nas estradas!
Em alguns pinhais existem autênticas lagoas.
Há alguns anos que tal cenário não se verificava.

Temp. nos 16.7º


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2013 às 12:30)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Bom dia, já há indicação de alguma actividade eléctrica a Oeste?



Não vejo nada e sinceramente não me parece que venham a acontecer.. mas....


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 12:41)

acham que hoje pelas 18h +ou- podemos ter alguma surpresa? 







sigo com 16.3º C e com 24.7mm


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 12:48)

17,6 mm, não contava com tanta chuva, credo .

15,1ºC e 99%, que coisa mais inverno tropical.


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2013 às 12:54)

Muita mais ainda vem a caminho ao longo da tarde de hoje olhando para o radar  por aqui agora chobe com muita intensidade desde há 15m Sigo com 12,4mm, 98%humidade e 16º


----------



## FJC (31 Mar 2013 às 12:55)

Por Leiria a chuva não para de cair!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2013 às 13:11)

Boa tarde e Boa Páscoa! 

Pela Lezíria chove sem parar desde as 23h00 de ontem! De momento chove torrencialmente!


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 13:26)

élah começou a chover torrencialmente 
sigo com 25.4mm acumulado


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2013 às 13:36)

Sigo com *30,1 mm*, nevoeiro e 35,3 km/h de S (180º). Rajada máxima de *66,2 km/h*.

1005 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 13:42)

já está chuva fraca novo sigo com 26.1mm acumulado


----------



## rufer (31 Mar 2013 às 13:47)

Boa tarde e boa Páscoa.

Por Alcobaça continua a chuva. 

Já vou com 34.2mm desde a meia-noite.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 14:09)

está a chover torrencialmente 
sigo com 26.8mm
edit:27.5mm xD


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 14:20)

mas que chuvada meu deus  está a chover a 11mm/h
vou com 29.7mm


----------



## hurricane (31 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

Por aqui também continua a chover muito! O ribeiro da minha terra já transbordou em algumas zonas. Algo que não acontecia há alguns anos!


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2013 às 15:29)

*34,2 mm* acumulados e 15,4ºC de temperatura.

O vento sopra forte, tendo tido uma rajada de *70,9 km/h*.


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Mar 2013 às 15:44)

nao para de chover: acumulado de 57.2 mm
Barosa, Campos do Lis, já com estradas cortadas.
Rio Lena:





Rio Lena e Lis juntos.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 15:57)

Sigo com chuva fraca,*14,9ºC* e vento moderado.
______

Esta estação dos arredores de Leiria, já vai nos *75 mm*,vai lá vai,é muita fruta.


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2013 às 16:00)

Boa tarde, por aqui desde as 22h e 30m mais coisa menos coisa que chove sem parar moderada/forte, a maioria das Barragens no dia de hoje quase de certeza devem estar a descarregar ou a preparar-se para tal, tenho pena de não poder estar na terra dos meus Avós em Belver para poder observar o estado da Barragem. Se algum colega aqui do Fórum souber da situação por lá que diga qualquer coisa se fizer favor . Por agora Chove moderadamente e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SW.


----------



## zejorge (31 Mar 2013 às 16:10)

Boa tarde

Finalmente a chuva deu umas pequenas tréguas. Sigo com 15,8º e com uma precipitação acumulada de *38,6mm*.
Já foram cancelados alguns espectáculos nas Festas de Constância, devido à chuva, no entanto o Zêzere está já perto dos pavilhões de artesanato.
Vamos ver no que vai dar....


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2013 às 16:12)

Em Setubal apenas 16.5mm tendo em conta o que tem caido aqui perto é muito pouco


----------



## ALV72 (31 Mar 2013 às 16:40)

Aqui por Poiares continua a chuva moderada, desde há não sei quantas horas !! As ribeiras já transbordam para tudo quanto é terra como podem vêr aqui por fotos que tirei há uma hora.
Já agora só um reparo, o "penico " da Lousã deve estar virado ao contrário pois é impossível só acumular aos 0,1 mm em cada hora com o que chove !!
http://www.facebook.com/#!/joao.alvarinhas/posts/556131101097609


----------



## JLeiria (31 Mar 2013 às 16:58)

Em Leiria o rio Lis já galgou as margens. 
Junto ao parque radical, o percurso pólis onde ontem passei a correr está completamente submerso.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2965354268361&set=vb.1696772464&type=2&theater


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Mar 2013 às 17:09)

Parou de chover á cerca de meia hora.
O rio Lis e Lena começam a transbordar!!









Rio Lis na entrada Este da cidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 17:27)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro bastante forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 17:36)

25,0 mm, a parada vai alta, é pra fechar Março em grande, que belo dia .

14,9ºC e 98%.


----------



## flak (31 Mar 2013 às 17:45)

Em Tomar continua a chover moderadamente e a acumular acima dos 45mm.

Os rios e ribeiras já estão no seu limite.


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2013 às 17:56)

Chuva forte por aqui já há cerca de 5 minutos, bastantes lençóis de água na estrada, a baixa de Corroios e a Piedade não tarda muito vão começar a inundar.


----------



## dASk (31 Mar 2013 às 18:05)

Por aqui também reporto chuva forte neste momento mas parece-me que será a ultima descarga por agora.. depois é a lotaria dos aguaceiros! 22mm acumulados para já..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mar 2013 às 18:12)

Por Carcavelos há já grandes abertas a Oeste! Finalmente!
Choveu durante cerca de 21 horas sem cessar!


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 18:13)

sigo com 16.2º C e com 34.6mm acumulado 
fui dar umas amendoas e pelo caminho passamos por 2 sitios das estradas onde estava abatida e numa outra estrada onde havia uma árvore caida a tapar 1 via e aqui a ribeira que passa aqui já está fora do leito, os campos estão cheios de água


----------



## romeupaz (31 Mar 2013 às 18:25)

Fotos Cheias Leiria no Facebook do Meteoleiria

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151619545375739.1073741825.220330200738&type=1


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2013 às 18:26)

Boa tarde,

De regresso ao Porto pela A1 sempre que se conseguia ver os rios estão totalmente transbordados. Os mais evidentes são o Alviela, o Arunca e o Vouga. O Tejo e o Douro também se apresentam bastante caudalosos e barrentos.


----------



## rufer (31 Mar 2013 às 18:56)

Por Alcobaça não chove neste momento.
Parece estar a aliviar um pouco.

Sigo com um acumulado de 38.7mm.


----------



## hurricane (31 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Passei numa zona perto da minha casa e ia ficando com o carro preso. O ribeiro tinha transbordado. Por sorte consegui virar e voltar para trás. Há vários anos que o ribeiro não levava tanto água e não passava das margens.


----------



## meteocacem (31 Mar 2013 às 19:14)

*Novo recorde de Precipitação na Cidade de Agualva-Cacem:*

*37,1mm*

*Com especial incidencia às 13h30 com 1,8mm num minuto!*

*Mais informações em www.meteocacem.pt*


----------



## F_R (31 Mar 2013 às 19:19)

48,2mm desde a meia noite

tamos quase ao nivel do que choveu o ano passado por aqui


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 19:24)

pela primeira vez hoje vi o sol a espreitar, mas depressa se tapou
sigo com 34.6mm acumulado


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2013 às 19:50)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *16,4ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *14,6ºC* (a actualizar antes da meia noite)
Rajada de vento máxima: *49km/h*
____
Precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite: *18,6mm *
Mensal: *162,3mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 20:20)

Bom, parece que o evento ficou por aqui, 25,2 mm foi o acumulado, vamos lá ver se cai mais alguma coisa até à 0h.

14,8ºC e 98%, vento fraco.


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2013 às 20:25)

Boa noite aos colegas foristas 

Com a nova estação instalada (a outra sofreu danos com o "Gong") tenho registados em Cacilhas desde as 0h até agora cerca de *38,4mm*.  A rajada máxima foi de 61km/h.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2013 às 21:27)

*51,8mm* acumulados em Caneças.
*305,8mm* este mês.
Na região saloia de Lisboa, até as pedras brotam água.

Mas mesmo na capital, o dia foi de muita chuva.
O Geofísico vai com 49mm.


----------



## romeupaz (31 Mar 2013 às 21:44)

Novo recorde no meteoleiria 58,6mm de Acumulado

e deixo uns vídeos comprovativos
não foi tão grave como à uns anos, esperemos que não venha mais chuva.






Polis - por cima dos bancos


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2013 às 21:46)

Boas

Acumulados em Setúbal hoje *20,0mm*

Total do Mês *197mm* pena não ter chegado aos 200mm mas de qualquer das formas entra para a Historia este mês como o mês mais chuvoso desde que tenho registos dezembro de 2009 

Máxima de hoje 16,7ºc e mínima de 14,7ºC

Rajada máxima 55km/h

Agora estão 15,4ºC, 92%Hr, 1004,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Pisfip (31 Mar 2013 às 21:54)

Boa noite e que belo passeio se deu esta tarde pelos campos completamente inundados no caminho entre Rio Maior e Santarém! Aquilo está memorável!

Por estes lados, a chuva cessou ao que parece pelas 15horas. Deixando assim zonas completamente alagadas com tanta água. Ribeiros e rios que galgaram as margens. Uma vez mais o Distrito de Leiria a ser muito afectado, como mostram já alguns videos e imagens!

Temp. no momento 13.8


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2013 às 22:19)

Mais um aguaceiro acumulados agora 20,8mm

14,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2013 às 22:25)

A estação de Azeitão já leva mais de 220mm a contar com o dia de hoje! 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002925A
______

Por aqui sigo com 14,9ºC e 19,5mm.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (1 Abr 2013 às 00:07)

miguel disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro acumulados agora 20,8mm
> 
> 14,8ºC



Esse aguaceiro aqui na zona mais alta foi bastante forte.:


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 00:10)

Terminei o dia com *18,9mm*.
O mês de Março terminou com *163,2mm*. 
A temperatura mínima foi de *13,9ºC* registada às 23h58


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 00:18)

terminei o dia com 34.6mm
e o mês de março com 191.6mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2013 às 00:23)

Por aqui já pinga e ouvem-se alguns trovões


----------



## Pinhalnovo (1 Abr 2013 às 00:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por aqui já pinga e ouvem-se alguns trovões



Aqui no meu PC o radar não mostra nada disso...... estranho....


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 00:29)

yaya, a tentar espetar uma mentira à gente malandro , dia das mentiras xD


----------



## Pinhalnovo (1 Abr 2013 às 00:31)

david 6 disse:


> yaya, a tentar espetar uma mentira à gente malandro , dia das mentiras xD



Pois é verdade, hoje é o dia dos nossos politicos...... eh eh eh e eu cai que nem um patinho......eh eh eh eh


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 01:14)

Boa mentira Duarte .

Extremos de ontem:

13,9ºC / 15,6ºC e 25,2 mm.


----------

